#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-07
<jjavaholic_> what should be inside /usr/share/icons?
<thomi> ajmitch: fancy helping me build autopilot into a package?
<ajmitch> thomi: sure
<ajmitch> thomi: I just need to find a free timeslot that'll work
<thomi> ajmitch: sure, no rush.
<ajmitch> pushed a branch for it?
<thomi> ajmitch: I have a branch, but I'd like to delay pushing to LP until it's ready :)
<ajmitch> fair enough :)
<thomi> I can push to my personal space though
<thomi> (and if anyone wants to hack on autopilot I have plenty of things to do :)
<ajmitch> do so, then I'll branch it & see where I can start
<thomi> ajmitch: lp:~thomir/autopilot/trunk-in-progress
<thomi> it should be pretty straight forwatd - setup.py does what it's supposed to
<touil> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my new ubuntu 12.04.
<touil> When I use ubuntu 2D session, all is right.
<touil> But when I log with ubuntu (3D) session, from time to time, after a while, the screen freezes.
<touil> I mean, for example, when I watch a video on youtube, suddenly, all windows are frozen, the image stops on the video but the sound is still running.
<touil> I still can see the mouse moving on the screen, but clicking anywhere does not have any action.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-08
<c10ud> just installed 12.04, i think unity is sort of failing here: http://imgur.com/1cTva
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> Does the current unity trunk work for everyone?
<sgringwe> Is the unity MusicPlayer simply for integration with the sound menu? Instead of libindicate?
<mhall119> sgringwe: yes
<sgringwe> mhall119, is there any advantage to using libunity over libindicate? why the duplication of effort?
<sgringwe> mhall119, is libindicate for soundmenu obsolete now?
<mhall119> I didnt think libindicate ever had sound menu support
<sgringwe> it did. org.ayatana.indicator.sound.
<sgringwe> a glib.bus session
<sgringwe> well, is it possible to have sound menu without unity?
<sgringwe> mhall119,
<mhall119> ues, it uses mpris too
<sgringwe> mhall119, so then why mix sound menu into libunity? what about users without unity that have the soundmenu?
<thomi> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> thomi: hello
<thomi> ajmitch: any luck with the debian package thingy?
<ajmitch> thomi: yeah, it built locally, I screwed up the recipe so it'll rebuild in ~25 minutes
<thomi> oh? Where's the recipe?
<ajmitch> it'll probably show up on your branch
<thomi> ajmitch: it needs to be on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/autopilot/trunk
<thomi> (which despite the name should be public)
<ajmitch> thomi: sure, will change it
<thomi> thanks!
<ajmitch> hopefully it'll use the new branch for the pending build
<ajmitch> thomi: warning, it's a very rough minimal package as it is :)
<thomi> yup
<thomi> thanks
<ajmitch> now you need to teach me how to do autopilot tests
<thomi> sure, for Unity?
<ajmitch> probably a good place to start
<thomi> ajmitch: OK, you wanna join us in the client room?
<ajmitch> currently in sessions
<thomi> ajmitch: quantal src package built...
<ajmitch> good, now wait a few hours for the binary package
<ajmitch> oh, queue times are back down again, they were ~7 hours earlier
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-09
<Shady__> Hello every one!
<Shady__> Do you know where I can get Unity Design specs?
<Shady__> Specially opacity specs...
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-10
<^Mike\b> When people talk about "the Ayatana project", is that a collaboration between Canonical staff, maybe GNOME people, or staff from other distros, volunteers from the community, etc? Or is it primarily Canonical staff, and the project is really a team within that company?
<mhall119> ^Mike\b: Ayatana is project name used in Canonical for DX innovation
<^Mike\b> What's DX?
<mhall119> desktop experience
<^Mike\b> right-o
<mhall119> so Ayatana takes it through design and prototyping, and eventually a product emerges from that
<^Mike\b> Do you know if it is one group of people, or is it more like projects by various teams fall under that umbrella label?
<mhall119> it's people from multiple projects that Canonical works on
<^Mike\b> okay, thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<mpt> Ayatana is to Ubuntu as leprechauns are to Ireland
<sgringwe> Hello. Is anybody able to help me with a bug i just reported for libunity? Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/997659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 997659 in libunity "add_playlist does not work" [Undecided,New]
<sgringwe> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sgringwe> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sgringwe> Interesting, I just disabled MPRIS code, and now even the metadata is not showing up. It doesn't even show media controls. I guess MusicPlayer as a whole is not working.
<sgringwe> aha! I had to call player.export()
<sgringwe> Everything works fine now
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-11
<matricx> Hello guys.
<matricx> I just want to request from the developers of Unity that they should create a distribution, a stable one, to Ubuntu 11.10. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<njin> Hello, where is the difference between -dbg and -dbgsym packages ? Which one is suggested for the best result ? Thanks
<joey> popey: how soon before we can axe this channel? :-)
<popey> haha joey
<joey> :-)
<joey> I mean to say the redirect for ayatana
<joey> although it's kinda funny how it came out :-)
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, hey that ibus build thing is going crazy
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-12
<ais523> so, I've started patching Unity locally, because it does most of what I want but there are several rough edges
<ais523> what's the best way to see if what I'm doing would be accepted, or if it would go against the vision of what other people want?
<popey> ais523: email the unity-design mailing list with links to screenshots/videos/branches/mockups
<ais523> also, the link to the mailing list is a broken link (both the link here in IRC and the link from the online documentation); I'd probably ask there if I could find it
<ais523> popey: ah, OK, that sounds like a good idea
<ais523> makes sense to get design approval even if I'm implementing it myself
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-unity to: Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana || Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb || Not getting an answer? Post on the https://launchpad.net/~unity-design mailing list
<mario_> anyone using unity with 3 monitors?  do you have 3D working?
<ais523> fwiw, here's my big plan for Unity: https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg09410.html
<ais523> I have a few small ones too, but want feedback on the big one first
<JanC> ais523: I guess applications might have to grow the ability to let you drag a tab/document to the launcher to create a new launcher item
<ais523> JanC: dragging is one possibility for a UI
<JanC> so this would require cooperation by the application
<ais523> I was thinking more along the lines of right-clicking and just pinning the file open in a window at the moment to the launcher
<ais523> it's likely to require application cooperation no matter what
<ais523> but there's quite a bit of cooperation already, so it doesn't seem like an impossible goal
<JanC> that's theoretically possible now, I think?  ;)
<ais523> nope, you can only pin an application, not a file
<ais523> however you /can/ create a .desktop file that refers to an application/file combination, and pin that
<JanC> you can drag from the dash to the launcher
<ais523> hmm, let me try that
<JanC> of course, applications in the dash have a .desktop file already
<ais523> nope, with a file it just highlights Nautilus, as the only application I've got pinned capable of opening it
<JanC> right, but that's just a matter of how you drag'n'drop
<ais523> so basically what this would be doing is simply a) creating the .desktop file automatically when necessary rather than making the user do it, b) grouping windows under the .desktop file that best describes them, not the .desktop file for the application they belong to (BAMF tries to do this already, but doesn't have support for it at the file level)
<ais523> and putting a nice UI on it all
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-13
<JanC> without knowing all the details, I think it wouldn't be too difficult to implement indeed
<JanC> by creating an ad-hoc .desktop file
<ais523> well, let's say I pin a particular PDF to the launcher; then I open that PDF, not from the launcher, but from within Evince or within Nautilus
<ais523> what I'd want to happen is for that launcher icon to light up, rather than Evince's, and for it to not group with my other Evince windows
<ais523> that's the hard part implementation-wise (it's the same task as working out what .desktop file to create)
<ais523> everything else is easy, as you've pointed out
<JanC> when you add support for something like that to an application, the application should be able to refer to the right .desktop file I assume (or else BAMF needs some serious fixes)
<JanC> although, maybe it doesn't, and that's why it behaves weird half of the time  ;)
<ais523> it doesn't, and that is indeed why it behaves weird half of the time :)
<JanC> I mean, I have 2 nautilus items right now, and have no idea why--the non-persistent active one was started by clicking the non-active persistent one's icon  ;)
<ais523> I somehow managed to get two copies of my newsreader in the launcher once
<ais523> and I wasn't even doing anything unusual
<ais523> (although it crashed a lot, so maybe apport is indirectly responsible for that one)
<JanC> maybe you asked apport to restart the application, so it didn't get restarted using its .desktop file?
<ais523> yep, that's what I'm thinking
<ais523> although it should have been able to match it to the .desktop file anyway via window class and executable
<JanC> apport can't really rely on that being available, I suppose
<JanC> but maybe could use it optionally
<ais523> it's not apport's fault, it's bamf's
<ais523> ideally it should ignore how an application started altogether when matching
<ais523> although it needs to look at that to learn what a launcher does, I think
<JanC> well, it needs some way to match applications to launcher items  ;)
<ais523> yes
<JanC> but AFAIK there is no mandatory thing available to be able to do that
<JanC> so it needs help from the application, and hope the application isn't confused itself  ;)
<ais523> yep
<ais523> it should be able to handle applications in general with some heuristics, although some would need special cases
<ais523> you can look for things that look like filenames in the title bar, for instance
<ais523> start with ~ or / and the name of one of the top-level directories on the system
<ais523> and you can work out that a launcher is for an application plus a specific file, by comparing the command lines; one will have a filename where the other has a wildcard
<JanC> it's not as easy as that, I suppose
<ais523> it's never as easy as that when you start implementing it
<ais523> atm I'm trying to figure out how to figure out what process is foregrounded in a terminal
<ais523> and there's a syscall (actually ioctl) for that but for some reason you're only allowed to use it if you're running on that terminal yourself…
<JanC> that sounds like a sensible restriction fro ma security PoV  ;)
<ais523> I'd expect it to also be allowed if you're running as the same user
<ais523> there's apparently both a user check and a terminal check
<ais523> and I think you can get around it anyway by using the debugging API to start debugging an application on that terminal and ask it to make the check for you, but that's obviously ridiculous
<JanC> what if you have a sudo session running in that terminal?
<ais523> then you get EPERM from the syscall
<JanC> probably better to keep application matching to actual X apps to start with,  ☺
<JanC> ?
<ais523> as in, a different error
<ais523> "you aren't on the terminal" is ENOTTY, versus "you don't have the permissions to see which program is running" which is EPERM
<JanC> ah, makes sense
<JanC> I mean, the error differences
<ais523> huh, no, EPERM is only for /setting/
<ais523> I guess what happens is that if you're on the terminal, it tells you that sudo is running
<ais523> but not what sudo is doing, which you don't have the perms to look at
<ais523> anyone has the perms to check if it's running or not, though
<jussi> so.. if anyones around... Not sure where this belongs, but I get a nice system settings crash and then when I click report bug the bug reporter just closes. :/
<jussi> I can repeat it every time...
<Margouillat-Samb> hello everybody
<Margouillat-Samb> I have a problem to install Unity on my Ubuntu 12.04
<Margouillat-Samb> I install it with the main depositeries, but when I try to use it, there is nothing like Unity in the list
<Margouillat-Samb> someone can help me??
<Daekdroom> It should say 'Ubuntu'
<Margouillat-Samb> but it's Lubuntu
<Daekdroom> But the session name for Unity is 'Ubuntu'.
<Margouillat-Samb> that's why there is no unity install by default
<Margouillat-Samb> I check it and I come back to say
<Margouillat> There is nothing like Ubuntu
<Margouillat> there is only Lubuntu LXDE Gnome/openbox
<Margouillat> why there's no ubuntu? can you help me
<Margouillat> ??
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure.
<Margouillat> I have to precise what are the problems which ennoy me with my computer : when I do ctrl + alt + F1 to F6 there is an error message on my monitor with : "NO SUPPORT" and the same when I start my computer in the place of my grub
<Margouillat> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=907421
<JanC> Margouillat: if you want a Unity-based desktop, then install the ubuntu-desktop package (not only unity)
<JanC> then that should be an option in the login screen
<JanC> just saw this: http://blog.rootshell.be/2012/05/02/integrating-osvdb-into-ubuntuunity/  ☺
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-06
<tsdgeos> paulliu: did you have time to have a look at the problem with the test i mentioned on friday?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yesl. I have.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'm looking it.
<tsdgeos> cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, was travelling, trying to recover today
 * tsdgeos has anti jetlag
<tsdgeos> could not sleep at 6am
<Saviq> yeah I didn't sleep almost at all, only got home yesterday 9pm after almost 24hrs of travel
<Saviq> so I'm swapping today, don't expect much responsiveness
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Do you know where is the source of shell.activateApplication?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: There's some racing condition in that PeoplePreview test and this function.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I have to dig into that part.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ./Shell.qml:87:    function activateApplication(desktopFile, argument) { ?
<jtolds> i have a libappindicator custom icon question, is this an appropriate place to ask?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-07
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't sleep? ;)
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> woke up 2 hours ago already
<tsdgeos> decided may as well start working instead of trying to go back to sleep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I didn't sleep well either, started an hour ago...
<tsdgeos> omg, unity-2d sru finally pushed :D
<Saviq> :D
<tsdgeos> i fixed those bugs like 1 year ago
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176962 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Backport ListView related crash fixes" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<tsdgeos> qt 5.1 beta1 being prepared today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you've distro-patched the QColor patch already, did you?
<tsdgeos> "yes"
<tsdgeos> for some value of "yes"
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> it's in the 5.0.2 packages that are in the qt ppa
<tsdgeos> in the qt "beta" ppa
<tsdgeos> which means i can't still use it in the shell since those packages are still not hitting the device
<Saviq> but will, soon
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> k
 * tsdgeos is so happy he can type "ubuntu_chroot" instead of "ubutu_chroot shell" all the time :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and I only discovered it by mistake recently ;D
<tsdgeos> gallery works again :-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, good to know :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure I understand your comment for mterry's branch - getString gets a value for a role, not the name of the role
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean, we should be using the roleNames mapping
<tsdgeos> and just call for .infographic on the item
<tsdgeos> that will call data
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what we had before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that meant returning a complete QVariantMap
<Saviq> which mterry found to be slow
<tsdgeos> what we had before was calling get()
<tsdgeos> that returned the whole variantmap
<tsdgeos> afaics
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> and that was slow (too slow, btw)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but it's not what i suggest
<tsdgeos> what i suggest should not call, get() or should it?
<tsdgeos> i don't see why it should
<Saviq> he needs to get the item by index
<tsdgeos> well, that's the un-declarative way i am finding
<tsdgeos> shouldn't need it
<Saviq> yeah we've tried using currentItem
<tsdgeos> actually if he has the currentIndex should have a model somewhere with a currentItem with the model data
<tsdgeos> and?
<Saviq> and they change differently
<Saviq> currentIndex changes straight away
<Saviq> currentItem waits for the transition to finish
<tsdgeos> you may want to use the
<tsdgeos> forceLayout stuff
<tsdgeos> ah wait not
<tsdgeos> that's introduced in my patches
<tsdgeos> we are still not using that :D
<Saviq> and really, it's not QML-ish because LightDM isn't QML-ish
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> it's a challenge-response mechanism
<Saviq> so the workflow is: authenticate(userName); wait-for-potential-prompt; onClicked: respond(password); onAuthenticationCompleted: login()
<tsdgeos> i know, i implemented the remote login in lightdm-gtk
<Saviq> good
<tsdgeos> vaaaala :D
<Saviq> so if you can look at it and find a way to make it more declarative-friendly, go for it, I failed last week
<Saviq> only thing I can think of right now is reacting onIndexChanged and using itemAt()
<Saviq> instead of reacting onCurrentChanged
<tsdgeos> it'd be "the same" i guess
<tsdgeos> what i wonder is what mterry mentioned about the variant unboxing
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> seems to me like it should just work
<Saviq> I didn't think that was an issue
<Saviq> wanted to try that myself
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> you try that then?
<Saviq> yeah, trying
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also should find a way not to duplicate the enums
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah +1
<tsdgeos> looks like it'll break quickly
<tsdgeos> paulliu: any luck with the peoplepreview failing test?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm generally of the opinion that enums should be wrapped in separate non-creatable classes
<tsdgeos> that's a way to get them around, yep
<paulliu> tsdgeos: not yet.. Still reading the code.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I found no way to reuse the  enums other than going "enum NewEnums { Role = OldEnums::Role, ... }"
<Saviq> that at least will let us know when stuff break
<Saviq> s
<tsdgeos> or exporting the "base model"
<tsdgeos> to qml
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> or that, yeah
<Saviq> but that would mean it's otherwise accessible, not sure mterry wanted that, but I'll add a comment
<tsdgeos> we can export it uncreatable
<tsdgeos> should not hurt, no?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> effectively doing what I mentioned above...
<tsdgeos> kind of, yes :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any idea why the QVariantMap approach could be so slow?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's creating the qpixmap with the background every time
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> in UsersModel::data UsersModel::BackgroundRole
<tsdgeos> that *has* to be slow
<Saviq> yeah, just saw
<Saviq> sounds broken
<tsdgeos> well, the thing in models is that ideally you only get stuff when you need it/has changed
<tsdgeos> so having an expensive data "is ok-ish"
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> but the ::get function is breaking that assumption
<Saviq> hence the get() shouldn't even be there
<Saviq> we need to look through its uses
<tsdgeos> agreed
<Saviq> and make it go away
<tsdgeos> want me to do that?
<tsdgeos> shall we write it in the blueprint somwere
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> +e+h
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, drop it in a bp somewhere
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> thanks
<greyback> hi guys!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we can live with the data(int, int), though, what do you think?
<paulliu> Ah.. I think I need some help.
<Saviq> greyback, hey
<Saviq> greyback, how was your trip?
<paulliu> Just check every possible field like Item.visible, etc. Everything is ok there.
<Saviq> greyback, and how is your anti-jetlag? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, data(int, int) and maybe data(int, string) so one can use the roleName if wanted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing is... that adds to the ListModel API...
<greyback> Saviq: not bad. Managed to sleep a few hours on the plane, and woke at 5.30 this morning. Jet-lag probably kick in later today
<paulliu> Let me push the non-proper fix first.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which we might end up abusing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and expect those to be implemented in all ListModels
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> but that's something we already have :D
<tsdgeos> i mean the code was using get()
<tsdgeos> what we can do is not have any of the get()
<paulliu> BTW, is there any way to make bzr push faster? Small changes but still needs to upload a lot of data.
<tsdgeos> is that what you meant?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: yes
<tsdgeos> use --stacked-on
<tsdgeos> bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/ lp:blablabla
<paulliu> Is lp:blablabla the branch that being stacked-on or it is a newly created branch?
<Saviq> paulliu, the new one
<paulliu> ok.. got it.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seems the dri fix doesn't want to get merged?
<paulliu> Let me try that.
<Saviq> greyback, I got rerouted via CPH (SFO > FRA > CPH > WRO)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, paulliu working on it
<greyback> Saviq: ouch
<Saviq> the good thing about that is the easiest €250 earned in my life ;)
<tsdgeos> somehow the fact we actually render the test makes it unstable now
<greyback> Saviq: Overbooked? So when did you actually get home?
<Saviq> greyback, 9pm Sunday
<Saviq> some 20hrs trip
<greyback> Saviq: nasty
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Is this ok? bzr push --stacked-on lp:unity/phablet lp:~paulliu/unity/fix-tst-peopleview
<paulliu> tsdgeos: It told me that UnsupportedProtocol.
<Saviq> paulliu, no, copy the exact command from tsdgeos
<Saviq> paulliu, you need the full bzr+ssh://...
<Saviq> for the --stacked-on
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i've commited the waits to my ~aacid/unity/jenkins_mesa_dri/ branch that fails all the time in CI
<tsdgeos> just to prove that it makes CI pass
<tsdgeos> then we can remove them and add a proper fix :-)
<tsdgeos> if we find it :D
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'd like to find it. But I need some clue.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: 600 is actually a magic number for my slow machine. If I use my faster desktop machine, it only needs 300 or less.
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> let's see if 600 works for the CI machines :D
<tsdgeos> sadly not even running it in valgrind makes it fail here
<tsdgeos> need a slower machine!
<greyback> tsdgeos: waitForRendering(item,timeout) any use maybe?
<greyback> not that I understand why such a thing is needed frankly
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> no clue, paulliu can you give ↑↑ that a try?
 * tsdgeos sets up a VM with only 40% of the CPU pwoer to try to reproduce the issue locally
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah.. I'll try it.
<greyback> tsdgeos: paulliu: also that test would probably be a lot more robust if we used "tryCompare" instead of "compare"
<paulliu> greyback: hmm.. I've treied tryCompare.. not working there.
<paulliu> greyback: it is really not ready to get a mouse event.
<tsdgeos> greyback: trycompare won't help here
<tsdgeos> basically you either got the click or not
<Saviq> greyback, can you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.tweak-build_unity/+merge/162730
<greyback> hmmm, would there not be a way to do something like "tryCompare(mouseArea, ready, true)" ?
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<paulliu> greyback: the wait(600) have to be in front of mouseClick anyway. If we move it after mouseClick, it failed.
<paulliu> tryCompare is a loop and wait, isn't it?
<greyback> paulliu: effectively, yes
<greyback> paulliu: I'm more curious about what's actually happening in the declarative engine to make the test fail.
<paulliu> greyback: yeah, me too.
<tsdgeos> greyback: mousearea ready?¿
<greyback> tsdgeos: pseudo-code
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<paulliu> greyback: And I've tried to see those properties in Item. Is the child visible, or ready to accept events, or those. They are all true/ready.
<greyback> tsdgeos: completed maybe?
<tsdgeos> greyback: thing is, if it's "there" it should be "ready"
<tsdgeos> there's no loader afaics
<Saviq> greyback, that's Component prop, not there on the actual item
<Saviq> not even prop, signal
<Saviq> the only thing I can think of would be to instrument the actual MouseArea
<Saviq> and first tryClick() in a loop until clicked() is emitted
<Saviq> and only then progress with the test
<Saviq> but then we do not always have direct access to the MouseArea
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep. /me puzzled
 * Saviq dislikes the fact that there's no "previous workitems" summary in LP
<Saviq> so after the month passes, there's no way to see the summary for them
<Saviq> we'll have to wait for kgunn to sort them out
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> i actually lost the unfinished items
<tsdgeos> and had to go looking at the blueprints to bring them to the next month
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah exactly
<tsdgeos> so yeah addig the wait definitely makes CI pass
<paulliu> greyback: sorry, what is waitForRender?
<greyback> paulliu: I'm not entirely sure :) But it looked maybe relevant
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Saviq> greyback, you got the patch to run the shell in mir?
<greyback> Saviq: is rough, but yeah
<Saviq> greyback, is fine
<Saviq> greyback, can you pastebin?
<greyback> Saviq: use lp:~mzanetti/unity/phablet-integrate-mir/
<Saviq> greyback, cheer
<mmrazik> didrocks: ping
<tsdgeos> yay, test fails in the VM :-)
<didrocks> mmrazik: pong
<mmrazik> didrocks: regarding the dashboard document. Who is actually supposed to be the end user of the functionality?
<mmrazik> like who will be able to retrigger a release, etc
<didrocks> mmrazik: upstream would be the end user of the functionality
<mmrazik> what is upstream?
<didrocks> mmrazik: the integration team will sometimes have to do "manual publication"
<mmrazik> lets say for unit next
<mmrazik> like kevin gunn?
<didrocks> mmrazik: right
<mmrazik> or the engineers in his team?
<mmrazik> (both?)
<didrocks> mmrazik: both, I guess
<didrocks> mmrazik: also, the management (upstream and integration) who wants a view on their status regarding the distro
<mmrazik> didrocks: so what is wrong with having a link to jenkins to a specific job. You click there, the job gets triggered again... ?
<mmrazik> like we do with CI
<mmrazik> there are lots of downstream jobs
<mmrazik> but there is a rebuild link to the "master" job
<mmrazik> I assume you have something similar
<didrocks> mmrazik: because the whole workflow would be managed by celery
<didrocks> and not jenkins
<didrocks> jenkins isn't done for controlling workflow
<didrocks> we are just abusing it this way
<didrocks> and this lead to corner case and contentions
<mmrazik> mhm.. I guess I just don't understand the problem here
<mmrazik> so we are essentially reimplementing jenkins in celery?
 * mmrazik is just reading about celery
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, jenkins is still used for running the jobs
<didrocks> mmrazik: celery would be used to control the workflow (job chained)
<didrocks> mmrazik: look at my latest comment on the document, there are multiple modes in daily release contrary to upstream merger
<mmrazik> didrocks: so what is wrong on the way jenkins does that with upstream/downstream/etc ?
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: look at the -generic job
<didrocks> mmrazik: for running tests
<didrocks> it's not easy to tell what -check triggered what -generic
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> also, we have some "control flow jobs" like, head, prepare, and so on…
<didrocks> let's imagine one job is stuck
<didrocks> the others are then pending, and we can end up having all the jobs stuck as the new subjobs is waiting on a free slot
<mmrazik> to me it still sounds like all this functionality is in jenkins. We just have too many generic jobs  so we have problems to tie them together (but even that is possible in the jenkins api)
<mmrazik> but I'm still reading your comments
<mmrazik> when I read about celery I have an impression like reading about jenkins
<didrocks> mmrazik: celery is about chaining jobs, jenkins isn't supposed to be able to run 10 subjobs and collecting the status
<mmrazik> didrocks: why not?
<didrocks> mmrazik: see the contention point ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: we can end up in a situation where the tracking jobs are stucked
<mmrazik> but that is something you need to figure out in celery as well
<mmrazik> or not?
<mmrazik> (by having more workers like you would have in jenkins)
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, as celery doesn't have the concept of slots, basically, celery is like a grafcet, then you can run whatever you want from this grafcet (in that case, jenkins jobs)
<mmrazik> didrocks: grafcet == petri net?
<mmrazik> (can't find anything english for that term)
<didrocks> mmrazik: interesting, indeed, can find in spanish, deutch and french…
<didrocks> not really petri net though
<didrocks> you can see it as a workflow descriptor, chaining jobs on conditions
<didrocks> those jobs would be jenkins jobs
<didrocks> we are just going to move away the controller from the executor
<mmrazik> I still think we are implementing our own jenkins that way... jenkins jobs will be made equivalent to shell scripts
<mmrazik> but anyway... thats not my main concernt
<tsdgeos> greyback: and the prize goes to you
<greyback> tsdgeos: waitForRender?
<tvoss> didrocks, if jenkins is still the executor, having an external does not help at all, as slots are still provisioned by the executor. Or am I missing something?
<mmrazik> I'm just a bit concerned to spend time developing replacement for something where I (personally) don't see huge issues
<tsdgeos> greyback: yep, that fixes i
<tsdgeos> t
<tsdgeos> greyback: seems like the row was still "in flux"
<tsdgeos> not having really adapted all the sizes properly
<mmrazik> the contention thing can be resolved by propper priorities and executors
<tsdgeos> and waitForRendering makes sure everything is stable
<didrocks> tvoss: the issue there is that the controller is provisionning executors, and it's executed as well
<greyback> tsdgeos: interesting
<mmrazik> didrocks: but that can be resolved in jenkins
<didrocks> tvoss: so you can have all slots taking bug controller jobs
<tsdgeos> i did printing of .x of the elements of a row
<tsdgeos> and got
<tsdgeos> 0
<tsdgeos> -56
<didrocks> mmrazik: apart by having more slots, how?
<tvoss> didrocks, how does an external controller solve that?
<tsdgeos> which was weird since the second element of the row can't be to the left of the first one :D
<mmrazik> didrocks: priorities, more slots, "virtual" executor which executues controlling jobs only
<didrocks> tvoss: the external controller doesn't take jobs on jenkins and only execute real "jobs", not workflow controler jobs
<greyback> tsdgeos: very interesting, I hadn't expected that
<didrocks> tvoss: mmrazik: having workflow control jobs as a jenkins jobs is a workaround to me
<mmrazik> didrocks: e.g. our master jenkins only executes controlling jobs only and with ~25 execs it works just well
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, the main idea, before removing the executors is first to have a sensible global view of the stack
<didrocks> mmrazik: which isn't possible with jenkins
<mmrazik> didrocks: but thats what jenkins is for. We can then just use shell scripts (which might be fine but I fear we will just run into new issues)
<didrocks> mmrazik: you don't have 50 jobs controlled by one executor job though
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack. that is the dashboard thing -- aggregating information from varios sources into one cohesive view
<mmrazik> thats what I 100% agree we need and thats what francis/allan are working towards
<didrocks> mmrazik: indeed, and having the executor at the same place definitively avoid having to recode the same "workflow view" twice
<mmrazik> didrocks: are all 50 running at the same time?
<didrocks> it will be only in one place
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, we have stacks like webapps and unity with that many subjobs
<mmrazik> didrocks: and they run in parallel ?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you confirm https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/jenkins_mesa_dri/+merge/162377 works for you too?
<didrocks> indeed
<mmrazik> didrocks: and they are all control jobs?
 * mmrazik doesn't get it
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, there is 3 control jobs
<tvoss> didrocks, do we have a prototype for celery driving jenkins?
<mmrazik> didrocks: so its essentially 3 jobs that is not so bad
<didrocks> tvoss: well, the idea is to build that prototype, but I don't think it's that different from my first upstream merger which had tarmac driving jenkins
<mmrazik> all the rest is doing actual work and will be translated to jenkins jobs anyway
<didrocks> mmrazik: indeed, but then, you recode the workflow once in jenkins
<didrocks> and then again in the dashboard
<didrocks> (for the presentation layout)
<didrocks> which is what can lead to issue, desynchronisation
<didrocks> having that in a coherent place makes more sense to me
<tvoss> didrocks, so do you plan on having a small quick prototype soon to verify that integration works as expected?
<mmrazik> yeah.. this is the part I still don't understand... why I would need to reimplement the workflow in dashboard
<mmrazik> I would just take the result of those 3 control jenkins jobs
<didrocks> tvoss: that's my goal, as soon as we finish with the utah replacement in 2 weeks with jibel, we are going to work on that
<didrocks> mmrazik: that doesn't work, you want to say "unity stack failed because of:"
<didrocks> - prepare failed
<didrocks> - build fail
<didrocks> - check failed
<didrocks> - publish in manual mode
<didrocks> - wait on this stack which is locked for…
<didrocks> so you have multiple cases, and you need to reimplement the workflow, knowing the orders of jobs and so on
<didrocks> and you do that in jenkins and the dashboard
<mmrazik> didrocks: it still sounds similar to what we do in CI... we want to know that clang failed (as a downstream job) or coverity check failed
<mmrazik> and e.g. coverity is just  ageneric job
<mmrazik> we just query jenkins for those relationships
<tvoss> didrocks, how do we plan on aggregating results from the different jenkins jobs if we do not explicitly model the relations in jenkins?
<didrocks> tvoss: this is what celery is getting to use, to "pilot" (hence using the word control) jenkins jobs
<didrocks> tvoss: so it will know the status and results
<tvoss> didrocks, but how so? purely on a filesystem level?
<didrocks> tvoss: ? using the REST api
<tvoss> didrocks, okay
<didrocks> tvoss: we do use the filesystem level as of today to coordinate stacks and status, as jenkins is forcing us doing that, and that's what wrong IMHO
<didrocks> like to know if you skip a step or not
<didrocks> this way, we'll remove that part
<tvoss> didrocks, in the usual jenkins setup or in the automerger setup?
<didrocks> tvoss: I'm speaking of daily release
<tvoss> didrocks, which jenkins setup does that use? I was of the impression that the jenkins setup mmrazik is talking about does not use the filesystem for job control purposes
<didrocks> tvoss: filesystem is used for two things:
<didrocks> - stack synchronization (knowing that a stack is running when another one should wait on it, and then finally getting the other stack status)
<didrocks> - and for the -generic PS test job to know if it needs to skip or run the tests (this skip file/flag on the FS was implemented by mmrazik IIRC)
 * mmrazik can't recall what is the 2nd thing
<mmrazik> (but I'm not saying I didn't do it :-))
<mmrazik> the skip part is something I would implement with a job param (but still can't think of when is that used)
<didrocks> the /tmp/autopilot.skip I guess (looking at the job)
<mmrazik> I didn't do that
<mmrazik> or I really can't recall at least
<didrocks> was a long time ago TBH…
<didrocks> but I'm more concern about the first case, which is stack synchronization
<didrocks> and having B waiting on A, being able to possibly force running B or detect that A is stuck
<didrocks> still getting the latest status from A
<mmrazik> didrocks: still don't get how celery solves this problem
<mmrazik> you would need to implement it there as well
<mmrazik> in one way or another
<mmrazik> while we seem to have it for jenkins
<didrocks> mmrazik: celery will have the whole workflow in memory, and with its django binding, we'll be able to reflect that directly in the dashboard
<mmrazik> I see
<didrocks> mmrazik: if there was not this django <-> celery, I agree, the story would be different
<didrocks> I just see an opportunity to easily be able to reflect the workflow and a global status, in one unique place
<mmrazik> by essentially replacing jenkins :)
<mmrazik> good that sergio is not here. He would applaud :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: we'll still use jenkins, just not for controlling chaining tasks
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah... but we can just use shell scripts and upload the stdout/stderr to some random server
<mmrazik> thats pretty much what you would use jenkins for
<mmrazik> in this model
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's not untrue, but we'll still be able to have some different slots on different servers, so it's doing the load repartition as well
<mmrazik> right
<mmrazik> didrocks: well... still not entirely convinced. I think we should move the daily release stuff to the new infrastructure. Keep doing our work on dashboard (displaying stuff from jenkins, aggregatging e.g. coverage data, etc) and then talk in 2 weeks or so
<mmrazik> maybe create a small prototype to see
<mmrazik> but I would still try to do it separately from the dashboard
<mmrazik> and we can just integrate those two when necessary
<didrocks> what's the new infrastructure?
<didrocks> mmrazik: but yeah, I didn't request help from your team before jibel and I implement a prototype to have celery controlling the workflow :)
<didrocks> I don't want to add that task on your shoes :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: srry. I meant the utah replacement
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah yeah, we are clearly proritazing that :)
<didrocks> way more important as it will unblock a lot
<tsdgeos> greyback: can to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/jenkins_mesa_dri/+merge/162377 ?
<tsdgeos> E_NO_GRAMMAR
<greyback> tsdgeos: parse error
<tsdgeos> greyback: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/jenkins_mesa_dri/+merge/162377 ?
<tsdgeos> it's the waitForRendering stuff
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> + something mzanetti had alreayd appoved
<tsdgeos> +r
<greyback> tsdgeos: coolio, looks fine to me. Will do sanity check and approve
 * greyback 's soundcard is completely missing, hopes reboot fixes it
<tsdgeos> oh dang, another test failed in the dri thing :D
<tsdgeos> but CI had worked :-/
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah, works
<tsdgeos> great
<greyback> do we have raring based phablet images?
<tsdgeos> the images are raring based
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's what I thought
<Saviq> kgunn, hi
<kgunn> mornin' (or afternoon :)
<greyback> kgunn: howdy
<Saviq> greyback, can you handle standup today?
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, I'm EOD'ing soon due to anti-jetlag (I imagine tsdgeos will too, soon)
<greyback> Saviq: no worries
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hi there, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/wait_1_rendering/+merge/162782 ? It is failing randomly in CI and following what we just discovered in the other issue with had i think this is "a better" wait than the wait(1)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> mterry, of course, itemAt(x, y) is not correct... I confused it with Repeater::itemAt(index)
<Saviq> which, btw, I blame the APIs for
<mterry> Saviq, yeah  :(  I suppose they don't give itemAt(index) because the item may not exist
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but they've no problem with giving currentItem, which has the exact same issues
<mterry> Saviq, you were right about QVariant.  Just tried it myself.  Not sure what happened last time I tried it
<mterry> Saviq, :)
<mterry> Saviq, so I'll go ahead with exposing the liblightdm class as a different name like "UserEnums" or some such
<Saviq> mterry, yup, UserRoles would probably be best
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  It only has roles as an enum right now, so that's fine
<Saviq> mterry, I'll be fine with merging it like it is, but we do need to find a way to avoid getting data by index altogether
<Saviq> at some point
<mterry> Saviq, why on earth does Qml not give us a more native way to get a data point from a model?
<Saviq> mterry, because you're not supposed to do it like this
<mterry> Saviq, you're not supposed to need any data from the model outside of a delegate?  That seems unreasonable
<Saviq> you might need the data
<Saviq> but you shouldn't access it directly from the model
<kenvandine> thomi, still around?
<Saviq> rather forward it via a signal / binding / property out of the delegate
<Saviq> when it becomes current
<kenvandine> Saviq, you can drop the online-accounts-qt5-staging PPA now, we don't need it anymore
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not convinced that's the Qml way, since delegates are explicitly short-lived and they basically say not to rely on them
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I know
<Saviq> especially since current index may be offscreen, in which case the delegate won't get created anyway, nor will currentItem be correct
<kaleo> Trevinho: hi!
<kaleo> Trevinho: remember our conversation about qmlscene apps not picked up adequately by bamf because of the lack of declared desktop file?
<kaleo> mterry: when strictly necessary the custom is to add a get method to the model
<kaleo> mterry: that calls data()
<kaleo> mterry: though it's rarely necessary
<mterry> kaleo, but we ran into some oddities with doing that (most native approach is to return a QVariantMap, but that requires getting all data from the model, which may be expensive)
<mterry> plus, why wouldn't Qml make that a default thing?  Or allow a way to do that for all models...
<kaleo> mterry: usually we just return one role with the get method
<kaleo> mterry: could be default but I guess they would like to avoid people abusing it
<kaleo> mterry: maybe there is a bug repot about it
<kaleo> +r
<dandrader> Saviq, are qmltests disabled in Jenkins?
 * greyback eod
<ankitkv> is there any proper documentation for using the messaging menu from my C application?
<tvoss> tedg, can you help ankitkv?
<seb128> tvoss, ankitkv: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/c/messaging-menu/MessagingMenuApp.html
<tvoss> seb128, awesome, thank you
<seb128> yw ;-)
<ankitkv> thank you :)
<bozonius> am i in the right place to ask about unity desktop?
 * bozonius assumes yes
<bozonius> how do I get the bacula tray monitor to show up somewhere in the panel?
<slangasek> smspillaz: hey, so fwiw only the first of the two cherry-picked commits seemed to be associated with the bug in question... the latter was what kenvandine pointed me at as a possible proper fix /from you/ for the bug :)
<slangasek> smspillaz: anyway, I'm still seeing less-than-perfect window placement handling with those commits after all, so feel free to nuke that MP from orbit
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-08
<Saviq> mzanetti, around?
<tsdgeos> morning folks
<Saviq> hey tsdgeos, slept well? ;)
 * Saviq got up around 6am again...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I need a second pair of eyes lp:~unity-team/+junk/shell-interfaces
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm bootstrapping the "separate project for shell-facing interface definitions"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah no stupid hours wake up here
 * tsdgeos branches
<Saviq> tsdgeos, my current issue is "Unable to handle unregistered datatype 'Source*' for property 'MockModel::source'"
<Saviq> even though the plugin registers the type :/
 * Saviq back in 15
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems you're hitting the "moc doesn't know C++" case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/739586/ gets me past that registration error
<tsdgeos> want a MR push for that?
<tsdgeos> want a MR/push for that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, that's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still fails with
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::test_singletons(Model.source) Model.source should be writable
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/shell-interfaces/build/modules/TestUtil/Verifier.qml(74)]
<tsdgeos> but i guess that's another thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any other comments on that?
<tsdgeos> got confused with too many things named the same :D
<Saviq> mhm
<tsdgeos> still haven't look at it in depth
<tsdgeos> give me 10 min more
<Saviq> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw i "improved" the isInstanceOf thing, did you see it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have a look, it works for "qmltypes" now too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same branch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's in master :D
<Saviq> right ;)
<Saviq> and it should go away from there
<tsdgeos> well not master
<tsdgeos> unity/phablet
<tsdgeos> or whatever
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to have a look at that Verifier.qml too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and how does "Hud: Support having toolbar items enabled/disabled." describe the changes to the test utils? :P
<tsdgeos> obvious, ain't it?
<tsdgeos> i know, complain to the approver
<Saviq> I will
<Saviq> when he decides to show up
<tsdgeos> it basically grew up organically as part of needs for that feature
<tsdgeos> and we all know it's not the right thing to do
<tsdgeos> but most of the times it's a pain to  split stuff into more MRs
<tsdgeos> and Mr Judge, that's all i have to say in my defense :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where the "if (writable) {" in the writable func come from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it shouldn't be there probably
<tsdgeos> ok, everything makes kind of sense, the few comments are
<tsdgeos> you should probably assign values 1 and 2 to HintEnum enums to make clear it's bitwise enums and next should be 4 and not 3
<tsdgeos> in modules/TestUtil/Verifier.qml " obj is the object on" -> " object is the object on"
<tsdgeos> as previously said got a bit confused we have to "Source" QML types (even if with different URIs)
<tsdgeos> and I'm not a fan of long nested namespaces, but that's personal i guess :D
<Saviq> ok MockSource it's going to be
<Saviq> as for namespaces... I could do either, but this seems to be a preference in the Unity APIs team, so let's go with that
<Saviq> thanks for the other comments
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any way to convince QFlags to work with strongly-typed enums?
<Saviq> i.e. "enum class { ... }"
<tsdgeos> that's c+11 enums, right?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> it works for Q_ENUMS
<Saviq> but flags die
<tsdgeos> haven't played much with those
<tsdgeos> but does it make sense for flags?
<tsdgeos> i mean if it's strongly typed
<tsdgeos> what do you assign the result to?
<Saviq> here he is
<Saviq> greyback, you get a slap on the wrist for r650
 * tsdgeos plays a bit with enum class
<greyback> Saviq: why? What did I miss?
<Saviq> greyback, there's no mention of changes to TestUtil in the commit msg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's a good question, but well, you can use any enum as flags, it's mostly about comparison and passing them around
<Saviq> so that if your argument is of type SomeFlag, you can only use SomeFlags to provide that argument
<Saviq> not any int
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/739664/ doesn't work
<greyback> Saviq: okay. My bad
<tsdgeos> since there's no strongly typed enum for the or of the two strongly typed enums
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> i guess you could store it into an int if you define the | operator?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and/or explicitly provide all combinations ;)
<Saviq> which kind of beats the purpose
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the failure you got is "Cannot assign QObject* to unity::notifications::Source*"
<Saviq> when trying to assing MockSource to MockModel.source :/
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> no, never got that
<Saviq> you did - the failed test
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> I wonder if I need to expose the Source in the Mocks, too...
<tsdgeos> which kind of makes sens
<tsdgeos> you can't assign a QObject* to a Source*
<tsdgeos> though you are not
<tsdgeos> so yeah some more exporting missing around i guess
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> works
<Saviq> I should probably name the virtual classes something special
<Saviq> so that you can register them without polluting the scope
<Saviq> i.e. ModelInterface etc.
<Saviq> and then I can have an abstract base plugin that registers them
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> btw after using the BB10 phone as my main phone for a few days, i like how they implemented the vertical toolbar
<tsdgeos> this way they can provide tooltips on icons
<tsdgeos> looks weird at first
<tsdgeos> but then makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so instead of the toolbar at the bottom you get them vertically at the left?
<Saviq> or?
<tsdgeos> you have the "regular" toolbar at the bottom
<tsdgeos> with 3 icons + text
<tsdgeos> and then you have the "extra actions" toolbar vertically (that appears i.e. after long pressing in an email) vertically
<tsdgeos> and then it first only shows icons
<tsdgeos> but if you hover over it shows text
<tsdgeos> let me show a few screenshots
<Saviq> sounds complicated ;)
<Saviq> I wonder how would that go with user testing :D
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> default mail view https://www.box.com/s/n0rmsfzx6yplrajasux8
<tsdgeos> after long pressing an email https://www.box.com/s/6wdyy9o065okcmh03w59
<greyback> how do you "hover" with a touchscreen?
<tsdgeos> greyback: put the finger on top of the icon :D
<tsdgeos> after putting my finger on top on an icon because i have no clue what it means https://www.box.com/s/meonqun0x1d03gkygg4f
<greyback> tsdgeos: so long press
<greyback> no
<greyback> ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, press without release
<tsdgeos> can you guys see those urls?
<greyback> yep, tho why it needs flash to show a png is beyond me
<tsdgeos> lol
<greyback> so all that time you keep your finger on the screen (no release)
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> you do long press on the email
<tsdgeos> and then the side bar appears
<tsdgeos> at that stage you can release the finger
<tsdgeos> and the side bar stays
<tsdgeos> you can either dismiss it by pressing on the "empty" area
<tsdgeos> or use the longpress to scrub amongst the icons for tooltips
<greyback> ok, and if you press on the sidebar icon, it shows the "tooltip", and it only fires on release?
<tsdgeos> or directly click an icon if you know what it does
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> if you are fast enough (i.e regular press) you don't get the tooltip
<tsdgeos> i think it's smart enough
<tsdgeos> not saying we should get inspiration in it
<greyback> ok. That's not too dissimilar to what we're trying with the launcher
<tsdgeos> good stuff then :-)
<Saviq> although I must say it's relatively ugly
<Saviq> it tries to be clean
<Saviq> but then there's things that make me squint
<Saviq> like the envelope icon, which if I didn't know it was an envelope I'd have a hard time understanding what it is
<Saviq> the fadeout elide... I think /me no like
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, you're reading email :D
<tsdgeos> what you expect it to be :D
<Saviq> that's not to say I like our apps, our phone app is just as ugly at the moment
<tsdgeos> fade instead of ... makes sense in the sense it's much more space friendly
<tsdgeos> adding ... kills lots of space
<tsdgeos> while fade kills less
<Saviq> sure, but is ugly, IMO ;)
<Saviq> but what do I know
<tsdgeos> won't comment regarding uglyness :D
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi! Do you know if the 100scopes unity got rid of the irritating regression when pressing enter when the results are still loading?
<sil2100> pstolowski: the one you mentioned to me during the sprint
<pstolowski> sil2100: hey! mhr3 told me there is a workaround commited but not yet released in the ppa
<sil2100> pstolowski: excellent - it's on unity's side or somewhere else, do you know?
<pstolowski> sil2100: unity
<sil2100> Since I've been asked to get things merged in and auto-releasing this week
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks!
<sil2100> brb
<mhr3> sil2100, pstolowski, it's not committed yet, andyrock started to work on a branch, but it's not done yet
<pstolowski> mhr3: thanks for clarification
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i see why we have the get() thing in the proxymodel
<tsdgeos> to mimic the QML ListModel element
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is that a good reason?
<tsdgeos> well there is the big problem in that the QML ListModel and QAbstractListModel stuff doesn't have the same API
<tsdgeos> even both are valid "model" things
<tsdgeos> like pete-woods was complaining in #ubuntu-touch one has count and the other has not
<Saviq> yeah, and we do mimic that as well in the proxy
<tsdgeos> so i guess the intention was to make the proxy have an api closer to QML ListModel
<Saviq> yeah, but then that causes issues when other QALMs don't do that
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> when you expected count to be there
<Saviq> but there is not
<tsdgeos> it's a bit of a mess tbh
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> anyway i'll see who is using that get()
<Saviq> ListModel should have the exact same api QALM has
<tsdgeos> i guess is too late for that
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you look at updateLensesViewType in Dash.qml
<tsdgeos> i am wondering how that works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't
<tsdgeos> ok that makes more sense :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I have a branch that makes it work
<Saviq> but then it crashes somewhere in glib
<tsdgeos> i was wondering how doing anything to a local var made any change globally
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's supposed to tell lenses "you're visible / you're hidden / home is visible"
<Saviq> for them to react accordingly (i.e. update their models)
<tsdgeos> ook
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can give you my branch if you want ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i only got there because i was having a look at the get() users
<tsdgeos> and that uses it
<Saviq> yeah I know
<mhr3> that call is ignored in smart scopes, so i'd say forget about it
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos ^
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I know, didn't want to spend time on it
<Saviq> mhr3, is there a new way to tell scopes "you're displayed"?
<Saviq> mhr3, so that they can update their models if needed?
<mhr3> Saviq, send them a search() request
<Saviq> mhr3, right ;d
<Saviq> simples :D
 * Saviq likes simples
<mhr3> Saviq, btw who will work on the shell part of the update?
<Saviq> mhr3, probable me & greyback
<Saviq> mhr3, but it's you guys that will take over the QML bindings and update them - we need to talk about the APIs at some point
<mhr3> Saviq, cool, just asking cause we're pretty much ready for it to happen, don't expect any more changes to unitycore
<mhr3> Saviq, that was my understanding, you surprised when you said you'll do it this time :)
<Saviq> grr
<mhr3> Saviq, that was my understanding, you surprised when you said you'll do it this time :)
<Saviq> mhr3, that's not the "shell part" though, is it ;)
<mhr3> oh, so that's the "but"
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll need a primer on the new Unity APIs
<Saviq> s/Unity/Scopes/
<Saviq> and as I understand it pstolowski already has a working example
<Saviq> so that will probably be a base for the new QML bindings
<Saviq> stuff from the previous implementation (unity-2d / lp:unity/phablet) should only be carried over carefully
<mhr3> Saviq, might be simpler at this point to keep using unitycore, and as you know scopes will change again, and with that change the dbus api will probably change too, so at that point we can get rid of unitycore
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<Saviq> if there's not so much changes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_spacing/+merge/162947
<mhr3> pstolowski, or do you think it'll be simpler to go without unitycore right away ^?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and dee-qt has a get(row) too
<tsdgeos> may want to have a look at that too later
<tsdgeos> or not
<pstolowski> Saviq: I wouldn't call the code I have 'a working example', the goal was to have a simple ui that is able to fire off a search query with new backend, so what I have is a qml app that supports only one dbus call (search, using qtdbus) and displays the resulting model
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right back at you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.newlines-at-end-check/+merge/162948
<Saviq> pstolowski, got it
<pstolowski> mhr3, Saviq: +1 for keeping unitycore for now
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5644194/ oO
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> -0 != +0
<tsdgeos> :D
 * tsdgeos sees how the PhD in Math appropiately leaves the room
<Saviq> stupd JS
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "0" != 0
<tsdgeos> true that
<mhr3> Saviq, one more thing - i had trouble building the phablet branch, for some reason it didn't want to build hud, seen such issue?
<greyback> Playing with Mir is fun, occasionally you screw up and lock yourself out of your whole machine :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we've had some issues, but current trunk should work
<Saviq> greyback, ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, it annoyed me too much and i created a jhbuild moduleset to build it all :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, we'll be rid of the ./build_unity script soon
<greyback> Saviq: I have cursor working on desktop now. I still think it'd be useful to be able to run shell in X, so I intend to add logic to detect the platform on run-time and do the right thing. Approve?
<Saviq> tbh now that People lens is out for now... maybe we should just ignore it
<mhr3> Saviq, yey! it's a mess :P
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, for sure
<greyback> Saviq: ok good. Proceeding..
<Saviq> greyback, maybe two separate executables?
<greyback> Saviq: let me see. I'm uncertain yet how big the if{} blocks will end up being.
<Saviq> greyback, k
<Saviq> greyback, would be useful to be able to run shell-in-mir from your desktop, should that work?
<Saviq> greyback, or do you need to be on a VT to run it?
<greyback> Saviq: I think VT is needed, but I agree that would be nice. I'll look into it
<Saviq> greyback, should be a case of telling Mir which VT to use, no
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> Saviq: probably yes. But I need to learn how
<tvoss> greyback, you want to talk to alf or raof for those questions
<greyback> tvoss: will do
<tsdgeos> did we lose the fake music player?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like it
<Saviq> ;( you can't pass JS objects from QML to C++
<Saviq> as in {name: "value"}
<tsdgeos> not as a variantmap?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, it comes back as QObject(0x0)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it probably only lives in the JSEngine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but a variantmap is not a QObject
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, checking
<tsdgeos> i mean if the function in c++ accepts a QVariantMap
<Saviq> yeah, checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "Unknown method parameter type: QVariantMap*"
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works
<Saviq> not via pointer
<tsdgeos> nice :-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so there's only 1 place where the get() function is used and works (there are 2 other places were we use it but the code is wrong :D)
<Saviq> nice
<tsdgeos> the place is in passing down the selected video when clicking the video
<tsdgeos> i guess we can just make the "clicked" signal pass up the needed info and be done?
<Saviq> probably
 * Saviq bbl
<Mirv> Trevinho: could you define the regression potentials for the raring bamf SRU bug fixes?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_qsortfilterproxymodelqml_get/+merge/162955 is what i got
<tsdgeos> opinions?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just so we're clear, that function did not do nothing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lens was a pointer to the actual lens object
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and so setting viewType on it would set it there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you sure?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> filteredLenses is a SortFilterProxyModel
<tsdgeos> so the get() there is the QVariantMap one
<tsdgeos> lens can't be a Lens*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was working, that I'm sure of ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look later
<tsdgeos> lunch ready
 * greyback agrees, goes for lunch
<smspillaz> slangasek: should I reject the proposal then? Or did you want to take bits of it and propose them ?
<mhr3> Saviq, does shell support the annotated icons already?
<Saviq> mhr3, if you mean those with prices on them - no
<mhr3> ie the ones shopping uses - an icon with a text+category icon overlay
<mhr3> Saviq, and what's the plan there? we used gicon for those
<Saviq> mhr3, we can do gicon
<Saviq> mhr3, s/can do/are doing/
<mhr3> Saviq, well but the annotated icon is our custom thing that just implements gicon interface
<mhr3> i'm just wondering how does that into the qml-only world
<mhr3> fit into*
<Saviq> mhr3, I expect two icon uris (or names) - one for the actual icon, one for the overlay
<Saviq> mhr3, and we overlay them in the shell
<mhr3> yep, that's how it works :)
<Saviq> mhr3, so if you pass as those two uris, we're fine - we just need to handle it over here
<Saviq> s/as/us/
<mhr3> ok, so you don't care about the actual serialization format, which makes it our problem
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd expect it to be one of the cases of "this kind of renderer needs an overlay icon, hey scope, you need to provide that!"
<mhr3> hmm, we didn't really do it based on the renderer, might think about that
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so for me that's a different renderer type
<Saviq> mhr3, but
<Saviq> mhr3, it might be a generic thing, too
<Saviq> mhr3, i.e. "if there's a price and an icon, overlay a price ribbon"
<Saviq> if we deem it common enough
<mhr3> yea, that's what we have now, and therefore i'm not liking the less generic approach
<Saviq> mhr3, it just depends - if we're to support that in all of the renderers, then we should keep it generic
<Saviq> mhr3, but if it's only there in 30% of them, then requesting a "*WithRibbon" renderer might make more sense
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm generally of the opinion that there should be as little "generic" things as possible
<Saviq> already we have image-only renderers (video / music carousels)
<Saviq> mhr3, and looking at places scope we might have some text-only ones
<Saviq> so that really suggests to me the only really generic thing is the uri for the item
<Saviq> as the identifier
<mhr3> but that also suggests that the results scope gives you should be more tied to the category renderer and i'm not sure i like that
<Saviq> there's a compromise to be had, that's for sure
<Saviq> but we need to define a list of fields per-category renderer anyway
<Saviq> obviously there's a worry "what if the scope does not support that data?"
<mhr3> indeed
<Saviq> so what can we do...
<Saviq> required and optional fields?
<Saviq> so if a scope requests a certain renderer for a category that requires field A, B and C, but the scope only supports A and B
<Saviq> will we just leave the category out?
<Saviq> we can't for the life of us come up with all the possible fields
<mhr3> are the fields really required? can't we have a reasonable default?
<Saviq> depends on the renderer
<Saviq> but what would be the default name for a contact?
<Saviq> I dunno, I'm just sure we'll end up with a "I wish we had that field in the list from the get go"
<Saviq> when we want to support something new, but because none of the scopes know about it, they won't support it
<Saviq> truth is it's like that either way
<mhr3> yea, i see your point
<Saviq> so if we define a list of supported fields that we don't use initially
<Saviq> scope authors might implement it just because they can
<Saviq> not necessarily looking at the current renderer implementation
<Saviq> but how do we come up with that list
<mhr3> i don't think that will ever be the case, you can't forsee the future
<Saviq> sure, we might add to the list
<mhr3> but clearly the schema needs to be as dynamic as possible
<Saviq> yeah, that's for sure
<mhr3> but that means that renderers should implement the "oh this field is missing, let's ignore this result"
<Saviq> you're thinking per-result... that could potentially work
<Saviq> and the master scope could be smart when aggregating
<Saviq> even if the first result didn't fill all the required fields
<Saviq> there might be another one that will provide it
<Saviq> but then... we might end up with a required-per-scope (like the price)
<Saviq> and required-once (like the contact name)
<Saviq> and optional (like the avatar)
<Saviq> that gets complicated...
<mhr3> indeed
<Saviq> tell me again, can scopes define categories or is it just the master scope?
<mhr3> they can
<Saviq> and if the child scopes can, who decides on the renderer?
<mhr3> scope that's on top
<Saviq> so the one that's currently rendered, basically
<mhr3> yep
<kgunn> mornin' guys
<Saviq> most usually that's going to be the master scope
<Saviq> but when you dig in
<mhr3> it might change... yep
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> then it has to be dynamic
<Saviq> because if a scope author says he wants renderer A for a category
<Saviq> but a master scope says they want to use C now
<Saviq> even though initially they used B
<Saviq> yikes
<Saviq> hey kgunn
<mhr3> or simply the binding can try to give it to you in a more specialized way, yet the scopes will have to be more generic
<Saviq> yeah the scopes can't really assume what data they give up
<Saviq> btw shouldn't default values be per-scope...
<Saviq> maybe not
<Saviq> or it probably depends on the field
<Saviq> some of them might be shell-side (default avatar)
<Saviq> other might be scope-side
<Saviq> so what we have now
<kgunn> greyback: got it all running on an arm device now :) ?
<greyback> kgunn: not yet. I want to improve the desktop experience a bit more first. But hope to attack it today
<kgunn> greyback: voss shared a video of it w cursor...pretty sweet
<kgunn> greyback: just hoping the snappy-ness stays on arm (vs intel desktop)
<greyback> kgunn: and much easier to use when you know where the cursor is :)
<greyback> kgunn: yep, me too.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, can you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_fixUtilsPluginTests/+merge/162789
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you sure lens in that function is the lens* ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i reverted all the change and added a console.log(lens.viewType); before setting it
<tsdgeos> and it says undefined
<Saviq> tsdgeos, add a qDebug() in Lens::setViewType
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and see if it's ever set
<Saviq> and I'll look at my branch in the mean time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not called here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe that's why it doesn't crash and my version does
<tsdgeos> maybe :-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you prefer me to remove the qml function anyway?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I dunno what I prefer in that case...
<Saviq> but it's going away anyway
<Saviq> and doesn't do nothing for us at the moment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, makes sense to get rid of it altogether
<tsdgeos> oka
<dandrader> Saviq, ui tests do not go into the "test" make target (through add_test()), right?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<dandrader> they only go to "alltests"
<Saviq> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, qmltest_DEFAULT_NO_ADD_TEST is there to make sure of that
<dandrader> Saviq, is alltests being run by Jenkins at the moment?
<Saviq> dandrader, not directly
<Saviq> dandrader, make test is done during package build, qmltests are run in qmluitests, autopilot is run in autopilot
<Saviq> dandrader, so all of them should run
<dandrader> Saviq, because of this:  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragGesture/+merge/162883
<dandrader> It's a test that requires UI stuff but it's not in qmluitests
<dandrader> it's part of alltests
<Saviq> dandrader, why isn't in qmluitests?
<dandrader> Saviq, because it's in tests/plugins
<Saviq> yeah I see now
<dandrader> instead of tests/qmltests
<Saviq> dandrader, so we can move the qmltests target up
<Saviq> dandrader, so that you can add the test from tests/plugins to qmltests as well
<Saviq> there's going to be more of that
<dandrader> ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it seems that alltests in your branch is not running QLimitProxyModelTest?
<tsdgeos> can you verify that?
<tsdgeos> i mean the current one doesn't either
<tsdgeos> but if we're fixing it
<tsdgeos> we may as well fix it "more fixed"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, will check
<tsdgeos> :D
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<dandrader> Saviq, so "alltests" is never run by CI?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> dandrader, not directly
<fginther> sil2100, pong
<Saviq> dandrader, since we need to differentiate which tests run where
<sil2100> fginther: who's responsible for the jenkins generic AP jobs?
<sil2100> Since I think something is BADLY broken with those currently
<fginther> sil2100, veebers and I maintain it
<sil2100> fginther: ok, do you have a moment?
<fginther> yes
<sil2100> fginther: since here's what's going on:
<sil2100> fginther: they say they're adding the given PPA, but they don't - all generic tests are being run on unity from the archives
<sil2100> fginther: not even once is unity used (in the unity case) from the given PPA
<sil2100> fginther: let me paste you some things in priv
<dandrader> tsdgeos, QLimitProxyModelTest does get executed. but it happens to be the very last one
<tsdgeos> really?
 * tsdgeos can't grep
<tsdgeos> let me run it again :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, at least that's what happened when I issued "make alltests"
<sil2100> fginther: anyway, could you take a look? Since I'm not sure what has changed recently that could have broken this - maybe the lack of the dist-upgrade we disabled?
<sil2100> But on the other hand, it was dist-upgrading before adding the PPA's
<sil2100> So no, scratch that
<fginther> sil2100, I'll begin investigating, might have some questions for you soon
<sil2100> fginther: big thanks!
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> qml-phone-shell: ../../src/xcb_conn.c:180: write_vec: L’asserció «!c->out.queue_len» ha fallat.
<tsdgeos> Aborted
<tsdgeos> asserting in xcb_conn.c is bad :D
<Saviq> greyback, standup?
<greyback> Saviq: coming
<greyback> Saviq: cannot hear me?
<greyback> Saviq: let me fix it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_qsortfilterproxymodelqml_get/+merge/162955 updated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<fginther> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> fginther: pong! How's it going?
<fginther> sil2100, it looks like veebers was trying to avoid installing from the ppa during the preseed. Do you know any reason why this shouldn't work during the preseed phase?
<sil2100> fginther: installing? Not sure, I just remember that we didn't want the dist-upgrade back then, but nothing else
<fginther> sil2100, right. the flow should be: add the ppa(s) then either install the packages if they are explicitly provided or do a dist-upgrade, correct?
<sil2100> fginther: that would be my understanding, yes, but there might be some edge cases I don't know about, but only Didier would be able to tell ;)
<fginther> sil2100, I'll ask him about it when he comes online, for now, I'll try a 'quickish' fix
<sil2100> fginther: thanks a lot!
<sil2100> :)
<slangasek> smspillaz: I think it's a reject...  I don't think there's a subset worth proposing
<Saviq> hmm we've lost some 18 tests
<Saviq> autopilot disabled still?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti still on holiday, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, back Monday
<tsdgeos> guess we'll need to wait for him
<tsdgeos> yuhu 5.0.2
<tsdgeos> Mirv: does it have the xcb thing or didn't have time for that?
<fginther> sil2100, is it safe to restart those autopilot tests?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: xkb? not yet that, didn't do new builds today, just testing. invididual 5.0.2 rebuilds can be easily copied later on, but this was the "Big Copy"
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<dandrader> Saviq, it seems there's something wrong with armhf build environment
<dandrader> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-armhf-ci/749/console
<dandrader> "/tmp/buildd/qml-phone-shell-1.74/main.cpp:25:42: fatal error: qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h: No such file or directory"
<dandrader> that comest from qtbase5-dev, which is listed in the build depends
<dandrader> well, I will trigger a rebuild just in case
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you sure it's not private?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: wait that is using 5.0.2 already maybe Mirv moved it around
 * tsdgeos installs 5.0.2 in the desktop
<smspillaz> slangasek: thanks, done
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would a micro version update cause such change? (missing header)
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> according to Mirv's blog they've been working on shuffling things around
<tsdgeos> or that0s what i understood
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep it moved
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~/foo$ dpkg -S qplatformnativeinterface.h
<tsdgeos> qtbase5-private-dev: /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.0.2/QtGui/qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h
<tsdgeos> which makes sense
<tsdgeos> since qpa is private
<tsdgeos> it was a bug
<dandrader> tsdgeos, great. thanks for finding that out
<tsdgeos> no worries
<kgunn> greyback: ping
<greyback> kgunn: pong
<fginther> sil2100, I think I found the problem, testing a fix now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,55751
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what the heck.. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-i386-ci/755/console
<dandrader> sergiusens, can you help out with a jenkins issue?
<sergiusens> dandrader: what about?
<dandrader> previously the armhf build was complaining that it didn't find qplatformnativeinterface.h
<dandrader> it was moved between qt 5.0.1 and 5.0.2 from qtbase5-dev to qtbase5-private-dev
<dandrader> so i added qtbase5-private-dev to the build dependencies
<dandrader> but now it got this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-i386-ci/755/console
<dandrader> sergiusens, ^
<sergiusens> dandrader: without looking much I guess you are missing a comma ',' in the Build depends in debian/control
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> right. as usual the weirdest errors are due to the most dumb mistakes
<dandrader> sergiusens, sorry for the noise :)
<sergiusens> dandrader: np, glad it was that and we didn't have to go into debug mode :-)
<fginther> sil2100, the right packages from the ppa are getting installed now. I've restarted to attempt to get a clean run
<greyback> kgunn: just to warn you, tomorrow is a national holiday in Germany, so I'll be off for that
<kgunn> greyback: dang...wish i was in germany. enjoy
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<dandrader> sergiusens, this time it doesn't seem to be my fault: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/805/console
<sergiusens> dandrader: going for lunch, will check soon
<dandrader> sergiusens, me too (going for lunch)
<mterry> kgunn, pong
<mterry> kgunn, sorry, had a midday thing to deal with.  what's up?
<mterry> kgunn, I'll be popping on and off IRC, as I'm doing some lightdm testing.  but poke me if you need something
<kgunn> mterry: i'm back now
<kgunn> was curious, launcher hint...is that actually on the greeter?
<mterry> kgunn, not yet.  mzanetti is supposed to be working on that this month
<kgunn> mterry: thanks...couldn't recall if we resolved to have it reside w/ launcher or greeter
<kgunn> mterry: and i signed us up for it to land by end of month
<kgunn> should be do'able tho
<mterry> kgunn, I think so; right, mzanetti?
<kgunn> mterry: i think he's off
<kgunn> like the whole week actually...german holiday + swap days + something else :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-09
<sil2100> mmrazik: hi! I see there are some problems merging https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity/update-tests-for-autopilot-1.3/+merge/162176
<mmrazik> sil2100: I know. was just talking with thomi.
<mmrazik> sil2100: trying to build on a different panda ATM
<sil2100> mmrazik: geh, MultipleShotsRun again... I would really like to get rid of those time-measuring unit tests finally
<sil2100> mmrazik: thanks!
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: any idea why http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/807/console failed?
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: not quite sure. I would say somebody added the ppa to the VM but not the key. There is a commented out apt-add-repository (this one was adding the key)
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: I've added --force-yes
<mmrazik> should work now
<tsdgeos> thanks
<mmrazik> mzanetti: ^^^
<mmrazik> mzanetti: any idea ?
<tsdgeos> he's on holiday afaik
<Saviq> tsdgeos, quick look at result highlighting, couldn't we use color: "#80ffffff" and only wrap the highlights in <font />?
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> can give it a try
<tsdgeos> sounds weird to me
<tsdgeos> but might work
<tsdgeos> seems to work
<tsdgeos> whatte
<tsdgeos> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50001) with this library (version 0x50002)
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ↑↑ http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/810/console
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: mhm... I guess there is something broken on the VM
<mmrazik> let me check
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: I actually start to wonder if it is not a bug in qmlscene packaging
<mmrazik> Mirv: can you have a look: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/810/console
<mmrazik> I would expect I don't see that sort of errors if I use apt-get install
<tsdgeos> it works here otoh
<tsdgeos> locally i mean
<sil2100> mmrazik, tsdgeos: to me it seems that it uses some library that has been built against the old, 5.0.1 Qt5
<tsdgeos> sure
<mmrazik> yeah... which is something that should not happen due to deps
<sil2100> mmrazik, tsdgeos: is the qt5-proper PPA enabled for the PPA where the test package has been built?
<sil2100> We need to check if the PPA that's building the package actually used the new Qt5
<sil2100> Where does the package come from?
<mmrazik> sil2100: there isn't really any package... the job just tries to run qmlscene to workaround some other bug
<mmrazik> with some super simple qml
<sil2100> Oh
 * sil2100 wasn't up-to-date it seems
<mmrazik> sil2100:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5647120/
<mmrazik> I'm just trying to reproduce there
<sil2100> Interesting, then it looks to me like indeed some dependency problem, maybe the Qt5 packaging would need an update, just I wonder which used package is not updated
<sil2100> Actually, let me check ldd
<mmrazik> sil2100: working on figuring that out
<sil2100> mmrazik: I think we're missing updating libqt5qml5
<sil2100> mmrazik, tsdgeos, Mirv: as you can see, qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin is updated, but libqt5qml5 is not
<sil2100> Or maybe it got removed, one moment?
<sil2100> No, it did not
<sil2100> Ok, so it's clearly something wrong with Qt5 deps - it should update libqt5qml5 as well in this case
<sil2100> Mirv, mmrazik: I think that an update of either qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin or qmlscene should also require the update of libqt5qml5, don't you think?
<sil2100> Otherwise QML apps won't run anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: ^^
<mmrazik> sil2100, Mirv : it must be something more than that. I upgraded libqt5qml5 to 5.0.2-2ubuntu1~raring1~test2 and still getting the same error
<sil2100> mmrazik: so probably something else as well
<sil2100> mmrazik: sadly, from what popey says, Mirv might be off today ;(
<mmrazik> sil2100: where should I report this sort of bugs?
<mmrazik> I guess we can find the missing piece ourselves and workaround in jenkins
<sil2100> mmrazik: one moment
<popey> yeah, checked the holiday calendar, timo is out today, national holiday I believe
<sil2100> mmrazik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src <- maybe this is the right place for this bug
<mmrazik> sil2100: libqt5quick5 seems to be the thing
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> mmrazik: good catch
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: can you try to retrigger the build?
<mmrazik> lp:1178147
<mmrazik> fyi
<sil2100> mmrazik: thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: ↑ sure was for you :D
<mmrazik> :)
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> need to fix the qpa thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/qpa_502/+merge/163111
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if I register a type, do you think there's any way to retrieve that type's name in QML?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the JS type is "object", and there seem to be no members
<tsdgeos> no members?
<tsdgeos> ouch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no properties / methods nothing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did a (for var in obj) console.log(var)?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> nothing
<tsdgeos> no idea then :-/
<tsdgeos> errr
<tsdgeos> wait
<Saviq> I wonder if it'd be possible to pass it to C++ somehow
<Saviq> but what would it be...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hum, why do we need private-dev
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: qpa
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, no idea sorry :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe the other way, ideas about getting an object by its name? other than eval()?
<Saviq> i.e. eval("Type") could return the registered type
<tsdgeos> nope :/
<Saviq> so eval() works, but there's a "don't use eval" comment right next to it ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> fook it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_qsortfilterproxymodelqml_get/+merge/162955 anything else we need?
<mmrazik> sil2100: veebers's unity-3d MP just landed (FYI)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, looks fine, will test and review in a bti
<Saviq> bit
<tsdgeos> okidokig
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coming right up to some more stuff to take a look at on the interface test
<tsdgeos> sure, just shout when you want me to have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the tests themselves should be more readable now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and there's been some refactoring...
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fails to build here
<tsdgeos> lp:~unity-team/+junk/shell-interfaces , right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, what does it complain about?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the enums by any chance?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's just random
<tsdgeos> says need c++11
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I've no idea what's going on
<tsdgeos> well, enum class needs c+11
<tsdgeos> do we have it enabled?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it builds here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, I had that issue, removed the "class" from the enums
<Saviq> tsdgeos, built fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, work, work, work
<Saviq> add the "class" back
<Saviq> builds fine
<Saviq> I might be missing something somewhere, but dunno waht
<Saviq> what
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you manage to find it, great, otherwise we'll drop them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/740492/ works here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> not sure why the difference you vs me though :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it might be that project() resets the flags
<tsdgeos> would make sense
<tsdgeos> but why works for you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cache, probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. once it builds
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it saves the new cflags in the cache
<Saviq> and uses those
<Saviq> or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some more small commits just went in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, I need to roll back
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tell me again when you're done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh, one more minute
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now, sorry
 * Saviq wants git
<tsdgeos> Saviq: void invokeAction(QString id); -> void invokeAction(const QString &id); to save 0.0005 µs? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm confused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go
<tsdgeos> i've put a console.log at tst_notifications.qml in function test_model(data) {
<mhr3> sil2100, what's up with utah today?
<tsdgeos> before it calls verifyData
<tsdgeos> and i see that log
<tsdgeos> but then i've put a console.log in Verifier.qml in the verifyData and i don't see the log
<tsdgeos> why¿?¿
<mhr3> sil2100, ap tests taking 14minutes today... clearly something is broken :)
<tsdgeos> running with qmltestrunner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where did you put the log at?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/740516/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah I know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Verifier.qml isn't copied
<tsdgeos> i see calling verifyData and called verifyData
<Saviq> tsdgeos, after changing
<tsdgeos> but not the others
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to edit the one in build/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to find a way for CMake to update those copied files
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but otherwise you need to build
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for the changed one to be copied
<tsdgeos> make didn't help
<tsdgeos> let me clear
<tsdgeos> n
<Saviq> check that the change is there in your $BUILD_DIR
<tsdgeos> ah yeah, cleaning works
<tsdgeos> so yeah that has to be fixed, at least make should update them
<Saviq> in theory it does
<Saviq> I've seen it updating it..
<Saviq> but yeah we need a generic, reliable solution
<tsdgeos> should
<tsdgeos> { tag: "Model.roles[urgency]", role: "urgency", type: "number" },
<tsdgeos> be
<tsdgeos> { tag: "Model.roles[urgency]", role: "urgency", type: "enum" },
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that could be a shortcut
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but there's no way of distinguishing a number from an enum
<Saviq> in JS
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in general looks good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheer
<Saviq> s
<tsdgeos> there's still the
<tsdgeos> if (writable) {
<tsdgeos> in writeable
<tsdgeos> which you said yesterday had to go away?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm not seeing it..
 * tsdgeos pulls
<Saviq> I do, however, see two debugs in there...
<tsdgeos> ah, i was old
<Saviq> wait
<Saviq> wrong file
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I fixed it... in a different project
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you forgot to add the & to the QString
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I --overwrote, so you'll have to do the same next time
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's still the writable function i'm seeing http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/740528/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> so yeah, seems good to me, haven't done a line per line check of Verifier
<tsdgeos> but the tst_Notifications makes sense
<Saviq> yeah, I need to write a test suite for the Verifier itself
<Saviq> later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any idea of the simplest way to fake a QAbstractListModel?
<Saviq> I was thinking QList<QVariantMap>, but that didn't work
<Saviq> another possibility is QQmlListProperty, but that won't give up roles IIRC
<Saviq> brb
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean by fake?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mock, more than fake
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. what ListModel really does, but I'd need to pass it up from C++
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that I can, without implementing a complete QALM
<Saviq> tsdgeos, get role-based data in a Repeater
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the problem with qlist+qvariantmap?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't work here?
<tsdgeos> you mean assigning it to a model: property?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeag
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that probably won't work unless it's a QALM
<tsdgeos> afaik there are internal checks in what you can assign there
<Saviq> I'll have a play with QQmlListProperty
<Saviq> but then again...
<Saviq> QALM is minimal, is it actually worth it...
<Saviq> and not sure QQLP can at all work if it's not a property, but returned from QALM::data()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you make sure that all the three videos still play with your remove_..._get branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I seem to only be able to play he Sintel one
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: playging from the carousel or after a search?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, carousel
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> lunch waiting
<tsdgeos> will do first thing after
<Saviq> tsdgeos, both, actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, enjoy
<sil2100> mhr3: good question! Let me check that now (just got back from lunch)
<sil2100> Utah is strange
<sil2100> It looks as if utah was killing all the tests prematurely
<sil2100> How are we supposed to merge in the 100scopes when we can't get the right test results?
<sil2100> mhr3: btw. what autopilot are you guys using for the 100scopes branch?
<sil2100> Since this might be a blocker as well
<sil2100> Of course this depends on whether you were modifying/adding any autopilot tests or all is in trunk already
<mhr3> sil2100, one that trunk was using up until a week ago
<dandrader> today (booting up the computer after yesterday's updates) unity is no longer starting up for me on 13.04. If I run it manually there's a compiz error saying that plugin 'opengl' could not be loaded.
<bregma> dandrader, do you have any suspicious PPAs in your sources list anywhere?
<kgunn> dandrader: hmmm, i actually updated yesterday....kinda early in the day...and no problems for me
<dandrader> bregma, I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/desktop-deps/ubuntu  and http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu
<dandrader> bregma, if I run it manually (typing "unity" in the terminal) it says plugin 'opengl' could not be loaded
<kgunn> dandrader: sounds like a binary mismatch on the proprietary drivers....x version vs what they were compiled against
<bregma> yeah, I see new xorg drivers in my update list in a fresh 13.04 install
<kgunn> paulliu: ping
<dandrader> I even removed the nvidia packages and switched to use my onboard intel graphics
<dandrader> but problem remains
<paulliu> paulliu: hi
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we sould do a release
<tsdgeos> Saviq: to get the qpa thing in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we should
<tsdgeos> Saviq: otherwise the run_on_device fails
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to do it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go for it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw all the videos fail here but that's because the device video player seems to be borked (i.e. doesn't work without my patch either) but the paths seem to be correctly passed, where are you trying it on? device or pc?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, device, and it plays fine on stock qml-phone-shell
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which image?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 115, probably, checking
<Saviq> where do we find the image number again...
<tsdgeos> /etc/somewhere
<Saviq> phablet-flash it is, then
<dandrader> well, gnome-fallback works at least. will use it for now...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/release175/+merge/163143
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all plays fine on image 119 on the N10
<kgunn> dandrader: this is really hacky, but i had a similar issue recently, i did apt-get dist-upgrade/upadate/autoremove/autoclean...twice, everything got happy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i updated/dist-upgraded and my qsortfilterbranch can now play the 3 videos correctly
<tsdgeos> you can't?
<kgunn> dandrader: this is really hacky, but i had a similar issue recently, i did apt-get dist-upgrade/upadate/autoremove/autoclean...twice, everything got happy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't try with your branch yet, stock 119 for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, seems the media player is unstable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you want to do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/hud-result-highlighting/+merge/163115 or maybe dandrader can do it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't have to
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you do it?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, I can review it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: tx
<tsdgeos> dandrader: your edge drag now passed :-)
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> long lines dude again :D
<dandrader> :)
<tsdgeos> should have chosen someone else
<dandrader> heehhe
<tsdgeos> where's mzanetti when you need him :D
 * tsdgeos adds some newlines
<tsdgeos> dandrader: lines splitted
<dandrader> \o/
<Saviq> uurgfh
<Saviq> note to self: do not do "property var something; something: Item { }"
<Saviq> the Item is not considered as it would be normally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the difference?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it must be marked non-visual or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so when I had a Repeater there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it would not query the model at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it would query the count, but not the roles
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nor, effectively, the actual data
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could deserve a check if it's a feature, and not a bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw the support enum class in QFlags was merged and will be available for 5.1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: true
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interesting
<tsdgeos> i mean, i did a quick fix yesterday in 10 minutes i was waiting for something else to compile with the guidance of some of the Qt guys
<tsdgeos> just neeed to throw some more casting around
<Saviq> yup
<paulliu> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-fake-peoplepreviewdata/+merge/161514
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I just re-use the branch.
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> dandrader: to be honest doing the check that we are in bounds twice feels a bit weird, but ok, no point in discussing over that :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't feel strongly about it, you're free to not do it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: pushed
<tsdgeos> paulliu: lol, setUnityPeoplePreview was defined but not implemented?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: No.. :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> nice one
<tsdgeos> paulliu: yes, that's what i meant
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. I'll add data into that variants.
<tsdgeos> makes mroe sense to have a mock PeoplePreviewData than a almost reimplement half of the qml we wanted to test
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how much into know of the ListViewWithPageHeader tasks are you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, E_SYNTAXERROR
<tsdgeos> :D
 * tsdgeos stops trying to sound smart
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the ListViewWithPageHeader tasks at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-dash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's one that says "reimplement in C++"
<tsdgeos> do we really need that¿
<tsdgeos> or that's exposed as a possibility to have the other issues we have wiht the component if we can't fix them in pure QML?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it felt like the sounder approach
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to not fight with the tool
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but has it's own set of problems as Gerry discovered
<tsdgeos> i.e. basically has the small problem of "can't be done" :
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> yeah indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, based on past experience, though, I'm afraid of QML approach being unmaintainable
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> i mean not the current thing we hav
<tsdgeos> but something that may be "better"
<tsdgeos> if we can make it happen of course :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah exactly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: as far as i understand the problem is having the flickable + listview
<tsdgeos> that makes the listview unhappy
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the biggest issue is, I'd say, the fact that you have to clip manually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the flickable + listview is just a hack
<tsdgeos> well, that's listview for you
<tsdgeos> listview is weird in that it needs to be clipped
<Saviq> but if originY and contentY behaved as advertised
<Saviq> not even that it needs to be clipped
<Saviq> that's relatively fine
<Saviq> but the fact that you need to clip the delegates when they go behind the section header
<Saviq> that was a o_O moment for us
<Saviq> == we don't support transparent section headers
<tsdgeos> do we need to?
<Saviq> with the design we have, yes
<Saviq> and tbh it's not an unreasonable request
<Saviq> unless you copy parts of the background to the section headers
<tsdgeos> don't know, looks weird to have something going behind the section header
<tsdgeos> but i guess i'd have to see it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what happens now
<tsdgeos> not on the phone, no?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> but we manually clip the delegates
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok, so it's not happening :D
<Saviq> otherwise you could see them behind the section header
<tsdgeos> i thought i wasn't looking at the correct place
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I dunno, doing it all "properly" in C++ felt like a good solution
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but obviously that seems to be "unsupported" even more
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> we could try and upstream parts of it
<Saviq> I do believe the "clip behind section headers" part
<Saviq> could be received by upstream
<Saviq> disabled by default
<tsdgeos> we could always extend listview to do what we want i guess
<Saviq> well, that was the idea
<Saviq> but it seems it would mean distropatching
<Saviq> tsdgeos,we had one other potential idea
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one that would require even more maths
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> but would support "don't create items that are offscreen"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know all the requirements for the component?
<tsdgeos> for ListViewWithPageHEader?
<tsdgeos> not really
<Saviq> yes
<tsdgeos> i was waiting for gerry
<tsdgeos> while doing some other stuff today
<Saviq> read through that paragraph
<tsdgeos> which paragraph?
<Saviq> the whole doc, really
<Saviq> there's a few navigation patterns that we need to support, and consider resource constraints for
<Saviq> because as you know we're doing "let's load everything we could ever show" now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's do a hangout tomorrow morning
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we'll try to pass on the knowledge
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> that doc seems different to what we do have at the moment
<tsdgeos> no point in doing what we have now if it's not what we want :D
<Saviq> we don't have everything indeed
<Saviq> well, we're mostly missing the "collapse" / "expand" behavior
<Saviq> but that's really an extension of the default one
<tsdgeos> and the index view thing
<Saviq> yeah, that's the "collapse"
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> but that's easy
<Saviq> just make all delegates 0 height
<Saviq> assuming the ListView won't die on us
<Saviq> when we do that
<Saviq> anyway
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> yes, let's do a hangout tomorrows
<Saviq> gtg, started 7am today again
<tsdgeos> enojy the evening!
<Saviq> you too
<Saviq> o/
<mhr3> sil2100, here?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, where is this 5.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1~raring1~test2 qt version? I need to add some testing ppa for that?
<dandrader> s/testing/special
<tsdgeos> dandrader: qt5-proper ppa
<tsdgeos> but with the new variation of the code you may not even need it
<tsdgeos> anyways
<tsdgeos> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you should probably install it since it's what the device is using nowadays
<sil2100> mhr3: here
<mhr3> sil2100, there's a nasty bug in 100scopes right now, any chance you could restart the build job?
<mhr3> so new stuff gets into the prevalidation ppa
<sil2100> mhr3: let me check if I have the permissions to do that, if not I'll poke someone who can
<sil2100> But I think I can
<mhr3> dziekuje
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, triggered the rebuild of the stack, will take a while
<mhr3> sil2100, thx, there weren't too many changes, so should be fairly fast
<sil2100> mhr3: anyway, in overall, are you guys ready with merging everything to trunk? i.e. all regressions fixed, autopilot tests running on 1.3 etc. ;) ?
<mhr3> sil2100, i was told that we need one more ack from john and he's on holiday until tuesday.... so
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I'll note it down
<mhr3> we'll prepare everything, all merges will be there, just waiting for someone to press approved on all of them
<sil2100> Since on my schedule it was 'help getting it merged and enabled for daily-build till the EOW', but it seems we'll do that next week
<mhr3> but apparently the earliest that can happen is on tuesday
<sil2100> I'll also prepare the addition branches to the configs
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, thanks for the info
<jtolds> what mailing list is appropriate for emailing libappindicator development questions?
<jtolds> anyone know?
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<sil2100> fginther: do you know if there is autolanding for this branch enabled? Since it doesn't get merged somehow: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/autopilot-menus/+merge/163161
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-10
<tsdgeos> mornings
<Saviq> hey ho
<jtolds> good morning guys, do you think someone could do me a favor and point me to the right mailing list for asking a question on libappindicator development?
<jtolds> perhaps this not the right irc room to even ask that question?
<Saviq> jtolds, ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com should be good
<jtolds> thanks. i tried posting to unity-dev, but that for some reason didn't take (maybe i just am bad at emailing), and dbusmenu-list wasn't a good choice
<Saviq> jeez how can tryCompare() not support msg...
<nic-doffay> Hey Saviq
<Saviq> hey nic
<Saviq> wassup>
<nic-doffay> Not much, just back from three days off sitting around haha
<nic-doffay> You?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, 1.75 not in the repos?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looked like it
<tsdgeos> any idea why not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the upload must've failed
<tsdgeos> or wait
<tsdgeos> the phone doesn't have any ppa that contains the shell, does it?
<Saviq> actually
<tsdgeos> ah the phablet-ppa-team
<Saviq> right, it was release-only, so it went fast track
<tsdgeos> that one only says 1.74 still
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it didn't upload properly
<tsdgeos> who do we ping?
<tsdgeos> didrocks?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already did ping mmrazik in qa
<mmrazik> Saviq, tsdgeos: looks like my fault
<mmrazik> fixing/re-dputing
<Saviq> mmrazik, thanks
<mmrazik> Saviq, tsdgeos: accepted into ppa
<mmrazik> so it should be in the build queue
<Saviq> mmrazik, cheers
<sil2100> Ok, seriously, UTAH (or something) is really getting on my nerves
<sil2100> mmrazik: hi!
<sil2100> mmrazik: maybe you know something about what's going on... since it's like the n'th time this happens
<sil2100> mmrazik: in the ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing job - whenever we run all the unity autopilot tests, the test run gets suddenly killed after around 20 minutes and set as 'FAILED', even though the tests didn't yet finish running
<sil2100> mmrazik: not sure if it's UTAH or jenkins doing it, but it's aborting in mid-tests
<sil2100> mmrazik: do you maybe know what's wrong? For instance build #323 on the job
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having issues with a fresh ./build mind taking a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650538/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, apt-get install qtbase5-private-dev
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta
<Saviq> tsdgeos, congratz on r666, btw ;)
<Saviq> now we can reset the history :D
<nic-doffay> haha
 * tsdgeos wins
<tsdgeos> just in case
<tsdgeos> i got 664-667
<tsdgeos> boom!
<tsdgeos> and we are in a dependency wait :D
<tsdgeos> ppa mess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should i add the daily-build-next ppa to phone-ppa so we get the qml-phone-shell so it gets to build?
<tsdgeos> or that'll make stuff blow up?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tbh no idea
<tsdgeos> give it a try?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'll have to interface with sergiusens on that
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's wait for him to wake up
<tsdgeos> lol http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/the-samsung-u1000-ubuntu-phone-isnt-real
<tsdgeos> the non news item
<Saviq> yeah read that yesterday ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fix evil indent! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_indent/+merge/163296 :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<greyback> it would be nice to have one of these machines: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KadSYeTGmQI#t=98s
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ping.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pong
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've got some code which I don't want to land which I'd like a review of the progress. Suggestions?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, is it against lp:unity/phablet?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or just somewhere?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yes it's against lp:unity/phablet
<Saviq> nic-doffay, merge-propose unchecking "Needs review" when submitting the MP
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ping someone for review
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool thanks.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's also a bit tricky because me and pete-woods1 are working off the same branch. Do you think that's problematic in any way?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, push under ~unity-team, then
<Saviq> nic-doffay, both of you should have write access then
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's there already.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I meant will it be problematic for the review?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't see that problematic, no
<nic-doffay> Ok great :)
<Saviq> where is didrocks when you need him
<Saviq> Mirv, can you have a look at a packaging issue?
<nic-doffay> Anyone up for a QML review: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/infographics-with-lightdm/+merge/163302
<Saviq> nic-doffay, merge trunk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and because you're based off of mterry's branch, put it as a prerequisite
<Saviq> so that LP will only show the relevant diff
<nic-doffay> What branch is that?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, working on trunk now, there were some cpp conflicts which I think is best handled by pete-woods1
<nic-doffay> Don't want to break something I'm not working on.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just drop the QSortFilterProxyModelQML::get method
<Saviq> nic-doffay, from the .h and .cpp
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here's the original revision http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/666
<nic-doffay> ta Saviq
<nic-doffay> Saviq, everything's in order now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cheers
<nic-doffay> I put the branch prerequisite in the commit message. Let me know if that's an issue.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's not the prerequisite, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/ is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and you can click the "resubmit proposal" on the top right
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and add the branch as a prerequisite there
<Saviq> nic-doffay, this way LP will only show the relevant diff
<Mirv> Saviq: hi! maybe, I start to have the 5.0.2 issues handled
<Mirv> didrocks is on holiday
<Saviq> Mirv,
<Saviq> lp:~unity-team/+junk/shell-interfaces
<Saviq> Mirv, it FTBFS due to missing installs, but the files are indeed installed, I'm not sure what's happening
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.update-coding-build/+merge/163306 when you have a moment
<Mirv> Saviq: where's the build log
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, seeing locally, ignore
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorted.
<Mirv> Saviq: pushed a fix, that can happen with a single binary package where source != binary
<Saviq> Mirv, agh
<Saviq> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<Mirv> happy to help
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, one issue, it _installed_ the debian/unity-notifications-dev directory...
<Saviq> Mirv, along with the actual /usr/include ones
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-11
<MCR_> smspillaz, hi :)
<MCR_> smspillaz, the best way to test core changes is via PPA
<MCR_> it is not so easy (at least for me) to replace my local installation of Compiz/Unity with trunk, because I do not run default Ubuntu
<MCR_> additional lenses for example make a self-compiled Unity crash on you once you try to open the Dash
<MCR_> and I do not even want to start talking about all the self-compiled Compiz plugins and the special CCSM settings
<MCR_> so ofc. I can test core trunk, but not in the *real* conditions
<MCR_> but if you have any additional magic scripts for me they are wellkommen
<MCR_> I have written some for auto-updating/compiling/installing Unity/nux/libunity&co, but those are pretty standard...
<smspillaz> MCR_: so, you don't need to replace your installation
<smspillaz> MCR_: what I'm asking is if you can install the branch *locally* along with unity (eg to ~/apps/ as the prefix)
<smspillaz> and then test that
<smspillaz> I don't see how that creates problems for your setup
<MCR_> smspillaz, try to install additional lenses and scopes and you'll notice ;)
<smspillaz> MCR_: I don't see why that has anything to do with testing the wall plugin
<MCR_> that is true
<smspillaz> the whole point is that you create a separate installation so that you can test things
<MCR_> but it is not *really* needed in this case
<MCR_> you say it works
<smspillaz> MCR_: well, did you want to test my changes or not?
<MCR_> code looks good
<smspillaz> its currently blocked on someone else testing them ... so ........
<MCR_> I'll test it once it lands in trunk
<smspillaz> MCR_: have a look to see if you can test it within the next three days
<smspillaz> theres no rush
<MCR_> what is the problem ?
<smspillaz> *shrug* just some testing would be good
<MCR_> if you tested it...
<smspillaz> ... from someone else ...
<MCR_> and I promise to test it once it lands
<MCR_> with all the goodies I have enabled
<smspillaz> MCR_: well, in any case, you're going to be in a position where you'll need to test core changes
<MCR_> I will immediately report any problems
<smspillaz> I suggest that you look into building a separate installation
<MCR_> I know how to do it, do not worry
<smspillaz> ... then do it?
<MCR_> I just do not *like* to do it, when it is not strictly necessary
<MCR_> I have to go in the virtual console
<smspillaz> no you dont
<MCR_> oh
<smspillaz> PATH=/path/to/prefix/ compiz --replace ccp &
<smspillaz> done.
<smspillaz> in a gnome-terminal or whatever
<MCR_> whot ?
<smspillaz> MCR_: you don't need to launch from a vt
<MCR_> I always used Daniel's version: https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/203490
<MCR_> but then for example my CCSM settings get all messed up
<MCR_> Compiz runs without Unity and so on
<smspillaz> so that's one way of doing it
<smspillaz> "ccp" loads the compizconfig plugin which will pull in all your settings
<smspillaz> including plugin lists
<MCR_> so to test in a *real* environment a lot is needed and as I said if you have Unity lenses, scopes which are not in the unity source you are f*cked also
<smspillaz> MCR_: It will be quite rare when you run into a situation where you need the lenses installed for local testing
<MCR_> it is enough to try to open the dash to make everything crash then
<smspillaz> in any case, you can build packages of compiz pretty much instantly
<MCR_> because unity gets confused
<smspillaz> just debuild in the compiz director
<smspillaz> it will create deb packages
<MCR_> debuild
<smspillaz> anyways, I need to go to dinner, but look into getting that local installation working for doing local tests
<MCR_> that is all that is needed to build all packages ?
<smspillaz> it will pay off in the long term, trust me
<smspillaz> MCR_: sudo apt-get build-dep compiz unity
<smspillaz> the good thing about inline packaging is that you can literally just debuild in the source dir and it will make a package for you
<smspillaz> which you can install with dpkg
<smspillaz> anyways, gotta run
<MCR_> c ya
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-05
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did MacSlow address your needs fixing at https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 ? i think yes but want to be sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I believe so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looks fine
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I think I've addressed all pending issues with the three related branches...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: ... but let me re-check to be sure.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm doing
<Saviq> MacSlow, "9	+ libunity-api-dev >= 7.80.7,"
<Saviq> MacSlow, missing parentheses
<MacSlow> one sec
<Saviq> MacSlow, in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483
<Saviq> MacSlow, you missed this comment https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/212483/comments/518638
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, and this one https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/version-bump-to-0.1.3/+merge/217882/comments/518637
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when are we getting the CI builders switched over to utopic?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fginther is working on that currently
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> dpkg-buildpakcage doesn't build anymore!
<tsdgeos> debian/rules:10: *** mixed implicit and normal rules: deprecated syntax
<tsdgeos> make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'.  Stop.
<tsdgeos> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<tsdgeos> any help?
<tsdgeos> also
<tsdgeos> why has the tabbar stuff been merged without the new tabbar in the sdk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, both have been merged
<tsdgeos> but sdk not released?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Saviq> hmm
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> ok, i think i may have been trying and un-merged to master branch
<tsdgeos> my bad
<tsdgeos> sil2100: didrocks: any help with the unity8 package not suceeding with dpkg-buildpackage ?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: do you have a link?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: no, i simply run dpkg-buildpackage and it fails
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i can give you a paste if you want
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: so... all needed version-bump-related tweaks to  lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions lp:~macslow/unity-api/version-bump-to-0.1.3 are done now
<MacSlow> Saviq, I skipped the tap-vs-spaces changes from runnuing "wrap-and-sort -atv"
<MacSlow> Saviq, these always look odd in diffs
<tsdgeos> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397410/
<didrocks> tsdgeos: why are you not running bzr bd?
<tsdgeos> because no reason
<tsdgeos> dpkg-buildpackage has always worked, always used that
<didrocks> you should rather use bzr bd though :p
<didrocks> but let me look at what's wrong
<tsdgeos> why should i use that?
<tsdgeos> it's downloading stuff
<tsdgeos> i don't want it to download unity8
<tsdgeos> i want to build what i have in there
<didrocks> tsdgeos: bzr bd downloads, but then incorporate your diff
<didrocks> exclude .bzr as well and other random files
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem very much bandwidth efficient :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, you just do that once
<tsdgeos> when i all want to build is there already
<didrocks> or you are on a 64kb/s line…
<didrocks> to care about bandwitdh
<Saviq> netsplit bad
<didrocks> anyway, I'm telling you what's supported :p
<didrocks> you take it or not
<didrocks> I don't really care ;
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq>  tsdgeos, what would be the symptom?
<Saviq>  tsdgeos, tabs in dash work fine for me I think
<Saviq>  tsdgeos, and debian/rules were not touched for ages...
<Saviq>  must be dpkg deprecated something
<Saviq>  sil2100, hey, do you know how to fix:
<didrocks> on your issue
<Saviq>  debian/rules:10: *** mixed implicit and normal rules: deprecated syntax
<tsdgeos> besides bzr bd doesn't work either
<Saviq>  make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'.  Stop.
<Saviq>  sil2100, here's our rules: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules
<didrocks> it's because you mix:
<tsdgeos> so you may as well want to fix that
<Saviq>  hmm I think I know
<didrocks> build %:
<Saviq>  hmpf
<Saviq>  tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397402/ should fix the buildpackage issue
<didrocks> and overrides_*
<didrocks> so build %:
<didrocks> and for instance: override_dh_auto_build:
<didrocks> doesn't mix up well
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, so we should override auto_build and it'll be fine again?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, just use the override :)
<didrocks> (it's already there)
<Saviq> indeed
<didrocks> I guess dh is pickier now
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what would be the symptom of uitk not releasing the new tabbar and us - yes?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tabbar being empty
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works here (can't swipe with mouse, though)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, i think i was using a not properly merged branch. can't swipe where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the tab bar
<tsdgeos> didrocks: Saviq: i think i don't understand what fix is needed in the debian/ :D
<Saviq> incoming
<tsdgeos> Saviq: indeed, no swiping, i wonder if that's the new tab bar behaviour
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397428/
<tsdgeos> man
<tsdgeos> restart scope-registry killed my session
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that patch still doesn't make it work for me, does it for you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed, doesn't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this makes it work http://paste.ubuntu.com/7397455/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure that's all correct though
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑↑?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's the one that should work
<tsdgeos> i'm not the one to comment on it :D
<didrocks> Saviq: and remove the PHONY build target
<didrocks> not sure who put that there though (seems quite old)
<Saviq> didrocks, so that's the question - we had the PHONY 'cause we have a "build" script
<didrocks> ah ok
<Saviq> didrocks, mterry put it there 'cause it conflicted
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> didrocks, shall I rename?
<didrocks> seems a poorly named script :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sounds saner
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you work on a MR then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-rules/+merge/218258
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's a conflict in the unity-api MP
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to merge trunk
 * MacSlow takes a look
<mzanetti> Saviq: nooooo :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: 77	=== renamed file 'build' => 'build.sh'
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry, conflicts with the "build" target in dpkg :|
<mzanetti> no I need to type a . + Tab after build... I can't teach my brain to do that after doing just ./build for a year now
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should rename the build dir, would solve that ;D
<mzanetti> yeah, that'd work for me I guess
<MacSlow> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, if you're around, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/qt-renames-no-dee/+merge/217444
<Saviq> MacSlow, FWIW, there was no need to resubmit the unity-api branch, it's fine to have a branch depend on one that's already merged
<Mirv> Saviq: done, looks good now
<MacSlow> Saviq, I wasn't sure about that, thus did it anyway
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<Saviq> let's land this $#!t
<MacSlow> Saviq, +1 :)
<tsdgeos> guys, make sure you don't have still any pckage from the demostuff era
<tsdgeos> it was playing tricks on me
<tsdgeos> dpkg -l | grep demostuff
<Saviq> right, those had epochs...
<didrocks> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-rules/+merge/218258/comments/519833
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm missed those
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/qt-renames-no-dee/+merge/217444 is fixed, too, and Timo-approved
 * Saviq adds to landing
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll top approve
<Wellark> mzanetti: please, see your email.
<mzanetti> Wellark: replied
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> we really need to fix unity7 restarting on unity8 autopilot tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we just need to run unity8 tests under xvfb ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm usnsure that's the culprit
<tsdgeos> it seems to me as if something is really killing my current session
<tsdgeos> no idea how that could happen though
<tsdgeos> but it makes finishing the tests for the dynamic card stuff hard
<tsdgeos> i think i broke something in the autopilot side
<tsdgeos> but if i get restarts...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should I try? :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think there's anything explicit that would cause that
<tsdgeos> i know:/
<tsdgeos> give it a try
<tsdgeos> interestingly the thing reboots when "15:17:11.693 INFO process_helpers:146 - unity8 start/running, process 7128"
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398652/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it happens in trunk for you, too?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> let's see if using kwin instead of unity helps
 * Saviq will try in a sec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any test in particular?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_unexisting_scope seems to be pretty offending
<tsdgeos>  but it's the first unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase i run separately
<tsdgeos> it may be all of them
<tsdgeos> let me try some others
<karni> Saviq: hey man. so, this time I think I have a legit issue (don't lol at me ;)). I have an api endpoint that returns results with images like: http://resizing.service.com/foo/<width>/<height>/<url encoded link to the image> - when I set that as String on the result, the source field of the result Image widget holds a Url, which is url-decoded automatically, which breaks the url. That is, the result is ...
<karni> ... http://resizing.service.com/foo/<width>/<height>/<url-DECODED link to the image>, which is broken. This may be related to: http://www.macieira.org/blog/2011/09/qurl-in-qt-5-encoding/
<tsdgeos> other unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase made the thing reboot too
<tsdgeos> errrr
<tsdgeos> it's upstart asserting :S
<tsdgeos> in nih_unref
<tsdgeos> the gdb backtrace is awfully full of ???
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1222705
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222705 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init assert failure: alloc.c:633: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> looks like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fix committed, not released yet unfortunately, I wanted to ping jodh about it, but he's off today
<tsdgeos> let me install more symbols
<tsdgeos> so it's funny
<tsdgeos> now that i've installed the debug symbols
<tsdgeos> it doesn't crash anymore ^_^
<tsdgeos> was bound to happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you fixed it!
<tsdgeos> yeah \o/
<MacSlow> Saviq, would we have a means to test sound-playback? I'm wondering how to test the sound-hint support in notifications.
<Saviq> MacSlow, we have a dummy implementation of the Audio component in the PreviewAudio test or so
<Saviq> MacSlow, we could instrument that a little to what you'd need to do the testing
<Saviq> MacSlow, tests/mocks/QtMultimedia
<mterry> Saviq, when you get a few minutes, I'd like to go over the config for silo 002 and restart builds if necessary.  I've trimmed things a bit
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I'll look into that and see to add a test before doing a MP for the sound-hint related branches
<Saviq> mterry, sure, just after standup should be ok
<mterry> Saviq, cool thanks
<fginther> tsdgeos, Saviq, the builds should all be on utopic as soon as the job updates are deployed
<Saviq> mterry, btw, what's actually *missing* for us to land that silo? other than a review on the unity8 MP?
<fginther> Saviq, I still have a problem with the qmluitests. I don't have the VMs working yet to run these. Is it ok to run them with trusty for another day or two, or should we just disable them until it's ready?
<Saviq> fginther, it's fine
<fginther> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> fginther, TBH I've almost got autopkgtests for that ready...
<mterry> Saviq, as of this morning, just the testing framework changes to use the unlock-device script that unity8 provides (instead of doing it themselves)  -- because in split, unlock method changes so we want to let unity8 control that logic
<Saviq> fginther, not entirely sure it's useful to spend any more time on the qmluitests job
<Saviq> fginther, is there anyone else using it?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm working with doanac and others to get that all tested, but it's been slow going
<Saviq> mterry, mhm, got it
<fginther> Saviq, there are a few other tests that use the VMs, so we'll still need them for a little while at least
<fginther> Saviq, do those autopkgtests need to run in an X environment?
<Saviq> fginther, ok got it, so it's not just about the job but the VMs themselves
<Saviq> fginther, nope, all xvfb
<fginther> Saviq, very cool
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, with recordmydesktop, too! ;)
<Saviq> fginther, of any failed tests
<tsdgeos> i am suddenly without sound
<fginther> Saviq, and yes, it's mostly a matter of setting up the VMs. change the job to work with utopic is mostly a search and replace
<tsdgeos> back in a minute
<mterry> Is there a way to stop nautilus from popping up every time my mako reboots?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dynamic_specialized_cards/+merge/218089
<Saviq> tsdgeos, plugins/Dash/CardCreatorCache.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
 * tsdgeos fixes
<mterry> Saviq, can you pastebin me the current silo 002 config?  I'll pastebin back the now-correct one
<Saviq> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7399057/
<mterry> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399084/ should be sufficient
<mterry> Saviq, and everything in there (except for lightdm) should be triggered to build.  Order shouldn't matter
<Saviq> mterry, kicking the whole silo
<mterry> Saviq, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, except we need landing team ACK for the telephony-service MP which wasn't there before
<karni> Saviq: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1316183
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316183 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML Image shouldn't decode it's source field" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> karni, every time you write "it's", expand it to "it is" and see if the sentence still works, otherwise you want "its" (like his, hers) ;D
<karni> Saviq: right, that's why wrote it's, because I wanted "yes, it is improperly decoded, ..." :)
<karni> Saviq: its quality is improperly decided, thus, it's improperly decoded :)
<karni> *decoded hehe
<Saviq> karni, I meant in title
<Saviq> karni, see ↑↑↑
<karni> d'UH
<karni> Saviq: thanks pal :D
<Saviq> karni, I'm just allergic to it, sorry ;)
<Saviq> mainly because I had to make myself allergic to it to stop making the same mistake
<karni> Saviq: no, man, I appreciate. I'm allergic to that as well, must have been multitasking, I'm embarassed to have done that mistake! :)
<karni> double *r ;)
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> mterry, silo 002 is building
<Saviq> mterry, CI-SNCF will tell you when done
<mterry> Saviq, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, there was also supposed to be a silo last week for ~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/move-lightdm and another u-t-s branch.  Do you happen to know if that just got lost or delayed?
<Saviq> mterry, let me see
<Saviq> mterry, looks like it's https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013
<Saviq> mterry, can you give me a description to put in the train for this?
<mterry> Saviq, cool.  I assume it's in the queue then.  Just didn't want to lose it
<Saviq> mterry, since this was in the middle of broken spreadsheet, it doesn't have any description
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  "Allow /custom override of the Touch lightdm config by moving it to /usr/share instead of /etc.  And clean up the packaging a bit while there"
<Saviq> mterry, kk, will try and land it today, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn we need to get your dpkg-buildpackage fixes in asap, otherwise CI is useless :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, testing right now, will push the button in 5 or so, assuming everything's ok
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there anywhere I could test zoomable image on the phone?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: changing the code is what i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, so no ;)
<tsdgeos> to make all the zoomable images actually zoomable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, they're not meant to be zoomable inherently are they? don't we have a bool there? /me looks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i tested it by making them all zoomable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it
<tsdgeos> so i had something to actually test
<Saviq> tedg, hey, I'm trying to verify the launcher dbus bits working, can you point me to the correct gdbus call, I tried:
<Saviq> gdbus introspect --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus  -o /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.xbmcremote_xbmcremote_1.4.1.0
<Saviq> but I'm getting "is not a valid object path"
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, you need to encode the "_"
<Saviq> tedg, url-encode?
<tedg> Saviq, No, "dbus encode"
<Saviq> ...
<tedg> Just a sec
<tedg> gdbus introspect --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus  -o /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.xbmcremote_95xbmcremote_951.4.1.0
<tedg> Nope
<tedg> gdbus introspect --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus  -o /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.xbmcremote_5Fxbmcremote_5F1.4.1.0
<Saviq> tedg, thanks
<tedg> Needs to be in hex
<Saviq> tedg, same error
<tedg> Saviq, Get the list from the launcher: gdbus introspect --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus  -o /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/
<Saviq> not a valid object path :|
<tedg> Hmm...
<tedg> Saviq, try this real quick: gdbus introspect --session -d org.freedesktop.DBus  -o /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher
<tedg> If that doesn't work I'll get a test system setup and figure out what's up.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, that's working
<mzanetti> Saviq: qdbus com.canonical.Unity.Launcher /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/gallery_2Dapppp org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher.Item count 8
<mzanetti> less --
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> fix the appId tho
<tedg> Guessing the "." are encoded as well.
<tedg> Didn't want to do that by hand :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that didn't complain, nothing on the gallery launcher, though, is that for the deb-installed gallery or should work for click, too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not too many ps?
<Saviq> and not a valid name any more :|
<Saviq> ah wrong
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that was in the history because I intentionally tried wrong appids
<mzanetti> Saviq: you need to set visible to true, otehrwise it doesn't display anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, did that ;)
<mzanetti> hmm... was working for me when I did the review...
<mzanetti> hmm... not that I look at it, I might only have tried with preinstalled apps :/
<mzanetti> naughty me...
<Saviq> mzanetti, gallery is preinstalled, but still click
<Saviq> ok it's not working for me, but I expect this to be because of wrong qdbus calls...
<Saviq> can't get anything to show up :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: this worked for me just now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399555
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that should work on the click gallery, you didn't install the .deb one?
<mzanetti> I probably did
<Saviq> ah countVisible
<Saviq> that's better
<mzanetti> ok :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so what's required after /Launcher/?
<Saviq> gallery_2Dapp == gallery_app?
<mzanetti> well, the appid. whatever that is :D
<mzanetti> yes.
<mzanetti> the above statement is true
<Saviq> so what would that be for xbmcremote?
<mzanetti> maybe try replacing the . with _2X (don't know the code for . by memory)
<mzanetti> Saviq: _2E
 * Saviq no gets how is gallery different
<Saviq> aanyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is my launcher config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399589
<mzanetti> seems gallery_2Dapp is gallery-app, not gallery_app
<mzanetti> you need whatever is in the "id" field.
<mzanetti> urlencoded
<Saviq> YES
<Saviq> com_2Eubuntu_2Edeveloper_2Emzanetti_2Exbmcremote_5Fxbmcremote_5F1_2E4_2E1_2E0
<Saviq> _check_
<Saviq> ok, ACK
<Saviq> gtg
<karni> sufficiently wide image extends to right of device screen in scope result preview, instead of matching available width. known issue, or should I report?
<mzanetti> mterry: hey, is it intentional that you can flick the greeter away the "wrong" direction?
<mzanetti> as in: start dragging from the right edge, move mostly across the screen and flick it back to the right quickly
<mterry> mzanetti, yes
<mterry> mzanetti, wait, maybe
<mzanetti> it will move over the screen and go away to the right
<mzanetti>  :D
<mterry> mzanetti, the unlock to the right is intentional.  I'm less clear on what design intended for a rapid cancel like that
<mzanetti> I don't think it should unlock in this case
<mzanetti> seems goofy
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm not in a position to test it for myself right now (running some tests on my mako), but sounds a little unexpected yeah
<mzanetti> not critical, you can test it later
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe file a bug and assign to me to look at
<mterry> Else I'll get to it later
<mzanetti> mterry: ack
<mzanetti> mterry: that drop shadow makes such a huge difference :)
<mzanetti> lookin awesome
<mterry> :)
<karni> Are annotations supposed to work already? There's related code in Ubuntu SDK scope template, but it does nothing.
<karni> I can't get Annotation to work either. Perhaps it's not hooked up in the shell yet?
<mterry> Saviq, hmm, can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-rules/+merge/218258 to silo 002 too?  Silo build failed without it
<Saviq> mterry, it's already being landed
<Saviq> mterry, will kick it again when it's in trunk
<mterry> Saviq, ok, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, I didn't notice a message in choo-choo channel and the bot there thought the silo's status was still 'preparing packages' -- is that normal for this failure case?
<Saviq> mterry, the same is in the spreadsheet
<Saviq> mterry, I think yeah, it's missing a "failed to prepare packages" state
<mterry> Saviq, understood.  Just means they aren't quite fire and forget
<Saviq> mterry, this looks like a bug, actually
<Saviq> mterry, file one against cupstream2distro please
<mterry> Saviq, k
<Saviq> mterry, it definitely should be, that's the whole idea behind the bot
<Saviq> mterry, well *actually* "mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/tmp/debsign.XXXXXXXX': No space left on device"
<mterry> Saviq, where do you see that?
<Saviq> mterry, wrong job
<Saviq> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ links to that job for some reason
<mterry> Saviq, bug 1316276 filed
<ubot5> bug 1316276 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Need better feedback when a silo fails to prepare packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316276
<Saviq> mterry, I wanted to test the u-t-s landing, any pointers? other than ogra's "see if it boots'? ;)
<mterry> Saviq, see if it boots, confirm that /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/52-ubuntu-touch.conf is gone
<mterry> Saviq, and confirm that /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/52-ubuntu-touch.conf exists
<Saviq> mterry, kk
<thomi> Saviq: still awake?
<thomi> Anyone here know why my unity 7 session is killed when I try and run the unity8 autopilot tests on my utopic desktop?
<Saviq> thomi, upstart crashes probably
<thomi> Saviq: who's looking into the fix?
<Saviq> thomi, it's fix committed
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1222705
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222705 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init assert failure: alloc.c:633: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> thomi, will talk tomorrow to James to get it released
<thomi> Saviq: ahh - FWIW, I don't see anyting from upstart in /var/crash
<thomi> Saviq: awesome, thanks man :)
<thomi> then I can make sure that unity8 will continue to work under autopilot 1.5 :)
<Saviq> thomi, it actually asserts, might not leave anything in .crash maybe
<thomi> interesting
<Saviq> mterry, silo 013 ACKed, should land soonish
<mterry> Saviq, awesome thanks
<Saviq> aaargh the tags...
<Saviq> mterry, I'll kick silo 002 again as soon as I strip tags from trunk... they got in with the latest merge again :[
<mterry> Saviq, someone still has tags on their system?  :(
<mterry> I hope I don't have any lying around
<Saviq> mterry, Paul did, Mirco, too
<Saviq> and I didn't check that before building the silo, at which point it was too late
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-06
<darklight_> Any chance of seeing this fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305438 ? which is also tied to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/243724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305438 in compiz (Ubuntu) "hot corners stop working time to time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> darklight_, it's probably best if you post it on the ML
<darklight_> Saviq, this one unity-design@lists.launchpad.net  ?
<Saviq> darklight_, no, ubuntu-devel would be a better choice, I also added a "unity" task to the bug, as this seems to be caused by the unity plugin, not by compiz itself
<Saviq> according to the comments
<Saviq> MacSlow, you still had old tags in your branch, please make sure to strip all your local checkouts and any outstanding ones you have in LP
<Saviq> paulliu, same for you ↑
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh for the rescue
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh*
<Saviq> MacSlow, remember you have to strip them on both sides - remote and local separately, as tag deletion doesn't carry over "bzr pull/push", as opposed to any new ones, which will happily get pushed all over the place...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know... I did all local and remote branches... will receck again
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm scanning the remote ones now
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, but you don't have any
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, you've done a script :p
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we're *almost* there
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm rechecking local ones
<didrocks> Saviq: well done man! that wasn't easy :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, on that note
<Saviq> didrocks, any idea about "7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1 ?"
<Saviq> where did that tag come from?
<didrocks> you mean, it was never released?
<Saviq> didrocks, it doesn't point to any revision
<Saviq> the ?
<Saviq> it looks like it got tagged by the train but somehow didn't actually get released
<didrocks> Saviq: I wonder if we didn't get a rerelease after pushing to -proposed
<didrocks> weird, doesn't seem to be the case though…
<Saviq> didrocks, branches are scrapped on each Build, though aren't they?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, they are
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, so it's something weird
<Saviq> didrocks, anyway, looks like a one-off error, if I notice it again will let you know
<didrocks> Saviq: please do, I'm quite puzzled
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, you definitely have them in lp:~paulliu/unity8/logout
<paulliu> Saviq: yes.
<tsdgeos> waht, compiz is at 250% of cpu :D
<tsdgeos> i shall reboot
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-lvwph-xvfb is obsolete isn't it?
<Saviq> dednick, lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval: 366 tags
<Saviq> dednick, please strip
<Saviq> Wellark, please use http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh on lp:~kaijanmaki/unity8/indicator-root-state-icons-fix and on any local checkout
<MacSlow> Saviq, on lp:~macslow/unity8/sound-hint-support I've had these tags http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7403087 still, which probably came from trunk (branched off yesterday)
<Saviq> MacSlow, those are correct
<MacSlow> ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, we only don't like the 300 tags that came from lp:unity via our old lp:unity/8.0
<Saviq> MacSlow, all of them will have ? in `bzr tags`
<Saviq> there's actually one like that in trunk, but that one's current, and we don't care enough
<tsdgeos> wtf bitcoin spam in queries :S
<tsdgeos> karni: that bug you oepened, can you give the templates, components, cardData that is used for ot?
<tsdgeos> it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: right, yes, it is.
<Saviq> MacSlow, bug #1315419 is not ours, it's the service that decides to stop waiting for the password, isn't it?
<ubot5> bug 1315419 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Timeout when trying to enter a long passphrase" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315419
<MacSlow> Saviq, no there's a timeout on every notification, which bites there... so it's currently ours
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, please comment on the bug, I added a unity-notifications task
<Saviq> biab
<mhr3> dpm, ping? could we have the scopes docs updated?
<mhr3> dpm, just grab the latest snapshot from utopic
<dednick> Saviq: done
<karni> tsdgeos: you mean the "image should match width" in preview bug?
<tsdgeos> karni: yep
<tsdgeos> maybe you did
<tsdgeos> for some reason i seem to get only the first email of those bugs
<tsdgeos> and not the followups
<karni> tsdgeos: I can provide some data. And I believe template has nothing to do with the preview. I'll update the bug.
<tsdgeos> ah it's preview?
 * tsdgeos can't read
<karni> "scope result preview", yes
<karni> its not a card
<tsdgeos> sorry :/
<karni> tsdgeos: no need :)
<dpm> mhr3, I'll get in touch with mhall119 to update the API site, he's taking care of that now
<mhr3> dpm, k, thx
<dpm> mhr3, np, sent you an e-mail to you both
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> the .sh suffixes for build and run are unfortunate
<tsdgeos> i need to type more now!
<mhr3> tsdgeos, isn't it still ./r<Tab> ? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: nope
<tsdgeos> because there's builddir and run_on_device
<mhr3> ah.. sucks indeed
<mhr3> two more keypresses
<tsdgeos> my productivity suddenly plumetted :D
<tsdgeos> thanks we have ↑ so i can just still use that
<Makay> hi
<Makay> I wrote a short article about my "Unity redesign" idea. This is a small but very important correction in the current layout. My article is hungarian but i hope you will understand the images. http://androbit.net/articles/428/new_ubuntu_desktop_layout.html
<seb128> Makay, hey, you should open specific bugs in launchpad
<seb128> but things like the controls being in the corner is done for a reason
<seb128> it's easier to access a corner than to access 15 pixels right of a corner
<seb128> in one case you can throw the mouse in the direction, in the other one you need to aim
<mzanetti> Makay: also, if your last image would contain the same amount of indicators than the first, I'm not sure if it would still look that good
<Makay> mzanetti: yes, this is a problem but the current system tray (with panel) is ugly too
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq I just branched unity, I am running builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool, after having started scope-ui-starting
<Cimi> I only have "my apps", and rest seems unresponsive
<Cimi> no scopes
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-shadow/qml/ScopeTool.qml:149:23: Unable to assign null to QString
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-shadow/qml/Dash/DashContent.qml:101: TypeError: Cannot read property 'loaded' of null
<Saviq> Cimi, "having started scope-ui-starting"?
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean initctl emit?
<Cimi> yes
<mhr3> Cimi, unresponsive how?
<Cimi> mhr3, that error
<mhr3> Cimi, you see "Music" but nothing there?
<Cimi> so no scopes
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> looks like a service is not working
<mhr3> Cimi, do `restart scope-registry`
<mhr3> and run the tool then
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> I have file:///home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-shadow/qml/Dash/DashContent.qml:101: TypeError: Cannot read property 'loaded' of null
<Cimi> every time I switch
<mhr3> Cimi, hm, pastebin ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403713/
<Cimi> the death is when you asked me to restart
<mhr3> yea, looks fine
<mhr3> Cimi, try this `stop scope-registry && stop smart-scopes-proxy && start smart-scopes-proxy`
<Cimi> now?
<Cimi> start all of them?
<mhr3> Cimi, just run the tool
<mhr3> the last start should start everything up
<Cimi> no
<mhr3> Cimi, so what do you see in the tool now?
<Cimi> same error
<Cimi> same stuff
<mhr3> Cimi, are you on t or u?
<Cimi> u
<mhr3> Cimi, latest everything?
<Cimi> sure
<mhr3> damn
<Cimi> correct
<Cimi> :)
<mhr3> i'm running out of ideas
<mhr3> Cimi, are you sure your changes didn't break something? ;)
<Cimi> mhr3, if I run unity8 works
<Cimi> mhr3, is the scope tool that doesn't
<Cimi> I'll run whole unity... but neh
<mhr3> i'm having issues with the header, but i guess that's cause i'm on T
<mhr3> hmm, and ./run actually doesn't work
<mhr3> yey me
<Cimi> mhr3, oh sorry
<Cimi> I am on t not u
<Cimi> those stupid letters :)
<Cimi> 14.04
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there's no run anymore :D
<tsdgeos> it's called ./run.sh
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: define "doesn't work"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hangs
<mhr3> i see it uses upstart now
<tsdgeos> it does for a while yes
<mhr3> i suppose it doesn't like something in there
<tsdgeos> mhr3: make sure that if you have a "local" unity8.conf you update it with the contents of the file in data/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, where do i need to install a local one?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you don't need to install it, i'm saying if you have a local one
<mhr3> i dont
<tsdgeos> are you sure?
<mhr3> but i think it might work if i did :)
<tsdgeos> it seems to me you're using an old one and not the new one that doesn't wait on indicators starting
<tsdgeos> but may be something else
<tsdgeos> anyway, you should be on U
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wasn't the --no-wait thing an sru?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not sure, maybe :D
<mhr3> but yea, it's not there
<mhr3> i still find it weird that the scopes-ui emit works without no-wait and the indicator one doesn't
<mhr3> what's the deal there?
<tsdgeos> there's some indicator that hangs
<tsdgeos> that's my understanding
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it's something that reacts to indicator-services-start that doesn't return
<Saviq> mhr3, also, we probably want to wait for the registry at least to start before starting the UI, something we don't care for indicators
<Saviq> otherwise we might miss the 300ms mark
<mhr3> Saviq, there's another timeout in the plugin
<mhr3> could just make it smarter
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, if you make it smarter to retry, we'll be able to --no wait indeed ;)
<Saviq> or maybe even react to scope-registry started
<mhr3> Saviq, are we delaying the startup now or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, we're only starting unity8 after emit scope-ui-starting returns
<Saviq> mhr3, which means that everything listening to that event completes startup
<Saviq> mhr3, that'd be only smart-scope-proxy atm AFAICT
<mhr3> Saviq, right, but is there actual data? that we're making the startup slower by 500ms or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, you'd have to ask ogra
<mhr3> otherwise, wishlist :)
<mhr3> there were some talks to merge the two registries into one
<mhr3> would make things better
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, ^ right? ;)
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: right
<Saviq> mhr3, I never even requested it, I just explained why we do what we do, and you said that you could make it smarter ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: plop
<tsdgeos> dednick: having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/MenuContentActivator.bindingLoop/+merge/217899
<tsdgeos> dednick: can't find anywhere the contentChanged signal is used :-S
<tsdgeos> ah it's probably part of an assignment
<dednick> menuActivator.content[index].active
<mhr3> Saviq, right :) i could make the timing out smarter, but there are more correct fixes... that would take longer though
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. it's one of those QMLListProperty thingos
<tsdgeos> dednick: can i copy your comment into the commit message?
<tsdgeos> makes things much easier if someone reads the commit log in the future
<dednick> tsdgeos: sure
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> i didn't mean that one
<tsdgeos> i meant the other one
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> "If we're already asking for the index, we know it exists already. No need to send a changeNotification on an implied creation."
<tsdgeos> i'll add both
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> tsdgeos:  :)
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, I can't mark LP #1315419 as a duplicate of LP #1295762 because of timeout-error on LP
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1315419 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Timeout when trying to enter a long passphrase" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1295762 in unity-notifications "snap decision timeout needs to be determined by the requesting app" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295762
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, could you try?
<Saviq> heh
<MacSlow|lunch> no pun intended :)
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, done, took three tries for me, too
<MacSlow|lunch> gave up after five
<karni> Hey guys, I'm looking at d.u.com cplusplus unity-scopes documentation - where can I find available PreviewWidget types?
<karni> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_preview_widget.html
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, huh, apparently you managed to dupe it in the end, just got an email ;)
<Saviq> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/previewwidgets.html
<Saviq> karni, top level "Preview widget types" ;)
<karni> Saviq: lovely!
<karni> Saviq: yeah.. *me hides*
<karni> Saviq: What's the difference between pushing widgets one by one VS adding them to PreviewWidgetList and pushing that?
<greyback> Saviq: can I ask for a volunteer to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/shutdown-crash-fix3/+merge/218394
<Saviq> karni, mhr3 can confirm, but they're sent to the UI as soon as you send them, so if you push them one by one they should get to the UI slightly faster
<karni> Saviq: that'd make sense. wondering if there's any more magic. thanks!
<Saviq> karni, you can also make a conscious decision, knowing that you can push a base preview straight away, and then request additional data from any service you need to ask and supplement the preview
<mhr3> karni, sorry, irc issues, what's the problem?
<Saviq> mhr3, no problem
<karni> mhr3: no problem
<Saviq> <karni> What's the difference between pushing widgets one by one VS adding them to PreviewWidgetList and pushing that?
<mhr3> it's faster :)
<mhr3> flicker-free
<mhr3> or well.. before Saviq kicks me... it *can* be flicker-free
<karni> :)
<davmor2> mhr3: Flicker-free is like matrix spoons and internet cake it doesn't exist ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tests/plugins/Dash/cardcreatortest.cpp: bad whitespace in line 47
<tsdgeos> meh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how are you getting that with QtC?
<tsdgeos> i'm not using QtC
<Saviq> I can't get my QtC to mess up whitespace ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that explains it :D
<mhr3> karni, for clarity, adding all the widgets to a list and pushing that is flicker-free option
<karni> davmor2: haha
<karni> mhr3: ack
<Saviq> mhr3, but slower, as it's sent in one go, right? so if you're requesting data from a remote API, it makes sense to send them one by one after having sent a base one for display?
<karni> Saviq: yes
<mhr3> Saviq, sure, if it'd take you too long to populate them all, it's better to chunk it, but if you don't have such a problem, single push is better
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<mhr3> Saviq, now, i need renderer for annotations
<Saviq> mhr3, since when do we have annotations designed? :P
<mhr3> Saviq, since forever :P
<Saviq> mhr3, except they've been rejected by a certain gentleman
<mhr3> alright, i'll ask mike about it
<Saviq> mhr3, in CPT Mark said that he wanted them to be rich and context-dependent
<dednick> tsdgeos: :)
<Saviq> mhr3, not just plain links
<dednick> tsdgeos: bleh. sorry
<tsdgeos> dednick: don't be sorry for being happy :D
<mhr3> Saviq, i thought he meant that both should be possible
<karni> mhr3: I think Unity scopes api doc is missing instruction of how to add a preview action with *custom* uri
<karni> as long as result uri is same as the action uri, it's easy, because you don't need to provide it
<karni> optional  {"uri", Variant("uri")} doesn't resolve to mapped uri value, and {"uri", "uri"} doesn't compile. I suppose VariantBuilder is not the way to go if we want custom action uri?
<mhr3> karni, what do you mean, "doesn't resolve to mapped uri"?
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos how do I export GRID_UNIT_PX for the new run script?
<Saviq> Cimi, initctl set-env --global GRID_UNIT_PX=blah
<karni> mhr3: if there's "uri" field in the result, that Variant("uri") action button resolves to <scope path>/uri instead of _real uri from the result_
<Cimi> Saviq, works thx
<karni> mhr3: it does not properly map, preview just takes hardcoded "uri", not *the* uri from the result
<karni> mhr3: suppose, in the result I have "more_from_category_uri" and I want an action button that launches that uri
<karni> mhr3: {"uri", Variant("more_from_category_uri")} will result in this action: <scope path>/more_from_category_uri instead, say, http://foo.shop.com/category/2
<mhr3> karni, so just do {"uri", Variant("http://foo...")} ?
<karni> mhr3: I thought these things should resolve. that's why we do header.add_attribute_mapping("text", "title"); and not ..._mapping("text", "THE title");
<mhr3> but you can only map whole fields, not subfields
<mhr3> you'd need to create an actions-like field in the result
<mhr3> if you wanted to map that
 * karni stares at what mhr3 is writing ;)
<dednick> tsdgeos: bleh. sorry
<karni> mhr3: you want something like {"uri", Variant(result["custom_uri"])} ?
<dednick> baaaa!
<mhr3> karni, no, when creating the result, you'd have to do:
<karni> mhr3: can I even access the result?
<mhr3> karni, VariantBuilder vb; vb.add_tuple({"uri", "http://..."}); result['actions'] = vb.end();
<mhr3> karni, and then in preview w.add_attribute_mapping("actions", "actions");
<mhr3> should have named it foo in result, then _mapping("actions", "foo")
<karni> mhr3: I see. That sort of imposes Preview format on the result set.
<mhr3> karni, right
<mhr3> karni, that's the price to pay if you want to map it
<Saviq> greyback, sorry, I looked at what you wrote and thought "sure", broken xchat-gnome didn't send my thoughts to you ;)
<greyback> Saviq: np
<karni> mhr3: and if I don't want to map it, is there another way? you said {"uri", Variant("http://foo...")} - how do I achieve that? can I access the result from within the preview?
<mhr3> karni, you need to do it manually, but yea
<karni> mhr3: I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions, but we're paving the dev story
<mhr3> karni, ie, copy the result, in preview()
<karni> mhr3: so 'result' is available in the scope of Preview::run?
<karni> in the Preview, in general
<mhr3> karni, not by default, you need to do it manually ^
<Saviq> greyback, while working on this, did you notice unity8 taking a long time (like ½ a minute) to shut down after "initctl stop unity8"?
<Saviq> I would expect the same on Ctrl+C actually
<mhr3> karni, but yea, would be nice to support it out-of-box
<mhr3> pstolowski, could we ^?
<karni> mhr3: ok. that's way more dirty than enforcing preview format on the result. I'll go that route.
<karni> mhr3: thank you
<mhr3> karni, well, one has to go over the wire, one is just a mem copy... so...
<greyback> Saviq: I notice that from time to time yes, but I didn't think it was unity8 that was blocking
<Saviq> greyback, it is, it's just waiting for *something* on shutdown (probably the join())
<greyback> Saviq: with that patch, worst case shutdown time is around 5 seconds (hit Ctrl+C just when Qt is starting up)
<Saviq> greyback, ok sounds good
<karni> mhr3: by dirty I mean the need to change scope-preview header and source file in a way that should not be needed. the less it is required to successfully write the scope, the better. so, I'll just reformat the result and map it as "actions", "actions" with add_attribute_mapping
<Saviq> greyback, no checklist in the MP?
<greyback> Saviq: not merging to trunk, but devel branch
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> forgot about that
<greyback> Saviq: I plan to fix bug 1305128 and then do a release
<ubot5> bug 1305128 in Unity 8 "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305128
<Saviq> greyback, glad, will help
<Saviq> (I will)
<greyback> ta
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't build
<Saviq> greyback, SIGINT, SIGTERM not declared in this scope, missing signal.h?
<greyback> Saviq: probably. /me more curious why it builds for me
<pstolowski> mhr3, karni we could provide result in preview's query run(), but the only backwards-compatible way of doing this that I can think of is to make it an attribute of PreviewQueryBase, and set it before calling run() (so it would only be available while inside run(), and i'm not sure I like it)
<Saviq> greyback, FWIW same error in CI
<mhr3> pstolowski, overloaded constructor/
<mhr3> ?
<pstolowski> mhr3, well, yes, but then you have a class that can be partially initialized if you use the default ctor
<mhr3> pstolowski, mark deprecated :)
<karni> mhr3: does this make sense to you? action works (launches browser), label does not show up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404288/
<karni> mhr3: I used a vector, because I want more general code that shows you can add more than one button
<karni> plus, mapping would expect an array there so.. VariantArray is actually std::vector<Variant> ..
<mhr3> karni, that's what the add_tuple does
<mhr3> karni, ie the variant builder is already creating an array
<karni> mhr3: actions is an array, that coutains tuples that map to buttons
<karni> [ { button attributes }, { button attributes }, ... ]
<karni> mhr3: so, you have an array of variant builders, no?
<mhr3> karni, no, variantbuidler is building an array already
<karni> mhr3: I guess the preview actiono works only because it actually matches the result uri
<mhr3> karni, if you didn't need an array you'd just use a variantmap
<karni> okay, let me try it then :)
<mhr3> karni, yea :)
<greyback> Saviq: fix pushed
<Saviq> greyback, k
<karni> mhr3: good call, man. thanks
<pstolowski> mhr3, I think I've reached the limit of 'mark as deprecated' for today ;)
<karni> mhr3: I'm happy to see std::vector<Variant> go away. I love STL, but this didn't look right.
<mhr3> karni, but if you changed the VariantBuilder to VariantMap and kept the vector, it would actually work
<karni> mhr3: gotcha :)!
<pstolowski> yay for loosely typed apis ;)
<mhr3> anyway, /me lunch
<Saviq> greyback, so any idea how you built it? dirty build?
<greyback> Saviq: must've been
<Saviq> greyback, kk
<Saviq> greyback, btw, you said you were discussing with mirfolk that this whole quit architecture could use some love, that patch is then only valid until that happens, right?
<greyback> Saviq: this was their suggestion on how it should be done
<Saviq> greyback, ok
<dednick> baaaa!
<dednick> 3 times today. not going well
<Saviq> dednick, wassup there? :D
<Saviq> dednick, you didn't ping tsdgeos this time ;)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. not concentrating!
<Saviq> greyback, awesome, this seems to fix the shutdown time indeed, will speed up autopilot tests considerably
<greyback> Saviq: good to hear. Did you check the startup-wizard shuts down cleanly too?
<Saviq> greyback, not yet, running the u8 suite now
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, pointer on how to test welcome wizard?
<karni> Is the organic grid only good for scope results with different text length, or can one achieve the "image organic layout" like in the gallery app?
<Saviq> karni, organic grid is _only_ good for images
<Saviq> karni, different text length is vertical journal
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, because of lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor u-s-c gains a dependency on libandroid-properties-dev, could that be avoided?
<Saviq> MacSlow, otherwise we lose arm64 as an arch on which u-s-c built
<MacSlow> Saviq, not if we want to keep having artwork-assets correctly scaled based on the provided per-device-grid-unit
<MacSlow> Saviq, that dependency is due to having to read the grid-unit from android-properties
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's already nasty having to do this... dropping the dependency on libandroid-properties-dev would make it worse... despite I don't know of the top off my head how to solve getting the grid-unit-value in such a case
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<Saviq> wonder if we can have optional deps...
<Saviq> or well, maybe libandroid-properties could be built for arm64..
<MacSlow> Saviq, why is it not available by default?
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, it only makes sense for android... which is only available for x86 + armhf
<Saviq> MacSlow, feels like we need to abstract it somehow
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll ask around
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, you add the upstart file
<Cimi> Saviq, and reboot phone
<Saviq> Cimi, "the upstart file" found where?
<Cimi> Saviq, you might also want to remove the file from .config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run after than
<Cimi> Saviq, inside wizard folder of a ubuntu system settings branch
<Saviq> Cimi, the wizard is in the image already?
<Saviq> just without the upstart job?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah I think so
<Cimi> is part of system settings
<Saviq> k let's see
<Cimi> I don't know which version is here
<Saviq> Cimi, "creating surface at (0, 58) with size (768, 1222) with title 'Window 1'" doesn'
<Saviq> t sound right
<Cimi> I recommend https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675 or https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy
<Cimi> Saviq, wizard.wifi has the updated mir support
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> Saviq, pending review since weeks..
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like you should bug people to review :P
<Cimi> I did
<Saviq> Cimi, bug them more
<Saviq> Cimi, what're you up to today btw?
<Cimi> seb128, my french friend
<Saviq> Cimi, any word on new infographics?
 * seb128 looks at Saviq
 * Saviq is invisible to seb128
<seb128> Saviq, I don't need more being bugged thanks :p
<seb128> just more hours in a day
<Saviq> seb128, sure you do! ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ok ok, I can have a look to some u-s-s pending changes now
<Saviq> see! :D
<seb128> ;-)
<Cimi> Saviq, I did the shadow of the carousel but looks bad
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I'll wait for the new ubuntushape
<Cimi> Saviq, can we bug zoltan more?
<Cimi> Saviq, doing infographics this afternoon
<Saviq> Cimi, you can bug whomever you want ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, but like together
<Saviq> Cimi, cool thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, we can't wait a year for that
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I'll do that later today/early tomorrow, depending on when he's around
<Cimi> Saviq, problem with the shadow and the ubuntushape is that if I add a png with the current ubuntushape
<Cimi> Saviq, the bright/white highlight line for the inset effect at the bottom of the ubuntushape clashes with the shadow put below
<Cimi> so looks prob 10% better and 5% worse
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> Cimi, is ofono-qt a new dependency you added in one of your branches? it's missing from debian/control apparently
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm
<Cimi> Saviq, let me check
<Cimi> Saviq, we need ofono for simcard
<Cimi> Saviq, but I believe that was already in system settings
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.sim-detection/+merge/211976
<Cimi> Saviq, should be already there
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm indeed it's there, why does cmake complain then :/
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe was simply missing from phonemanager
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like it's a cross-building issue
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, can we setup the scopes api to auto-publish new docs?
<mhr3> mhall119, what's necessary for that?
<mhall119> mhr3: I have a script you can run against the doxygen output, and an auth token to let you push it to the server
<greyback> dandrader: hey, <mlankhorst> was asking about bug 1307701 on #ubuntu-desktop, perhaps you can help him?
<ubot5> bug 1307701 in unity (Ubuntu) "xserver mouse pointer emulation from touch breaks with QML app." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307701
<mhall119> we just need to integrate that into your release process so that it runs whenever you update the packages containing them
<dandrader> greyback, we've been talking. that's the bug I've been working on for quite a few days now
<mhr3> mhall119, hm, need to think where that could be done, will get back to you once meeting ends :)
<greyback> dandrader: yes that I knew. Ok, I wasn't aware you two were already talking
<mhall119> mhr3: ok, let me know if you want to do a hangout to discuss it
<karni> mhr3: Do you know if emblem image would work when overlay is enabled? Our team discussed that, it is a valid use case to require an overlay on the card image, to surface provider of given result. Be it music, clothes, perfumes or music equipment stores, suppose we use large cards with overlay enabled - we'd still want to show the shop/distributor logo in there.
<karni> mhr3: If you're not the proper person to ask, I'll ping someone else :)
<kgunn> where be mterry ?
<Saviq> kgunn, didn't see him today yet
<davmor2> kgunn: he's heard you were after him so wisely hid? ;)
<kgunn> probably :)
<Saviq> kgunn, actually IRC says he was here, last exited ~1.5h ago
<kgunn> Saviq: he had a lightdm config change up for landing (to move the dir location)...did that get landed ? ...i didn't get silo until late friday..but i don't see it now on the ci-train backend
<kgunn> spreadsheet still looks wonky
<Saviq> kgunn, wrong spreadsheet
<Saviq> kgunn, there's a new one https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
 * kgunn still behind on mails
<Saviq> kgunn, but yeah, I landed that change
<kgunn> thanks sir!
<Saviq> Cimi, can you please look into bug #1316629 with karni
<ubot5> bug 1316629 in Unity 8 "Title of text preview widget does not show" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316629
<Cimi> Saviq, noticed the issue, yes I can
<dednick> greyback: hey. how does unity8 know what y position to bound apps to (ie displacement of the panel)
<greyback> dednick: unity-mir does that, see ApplicationManager::placeSession
<dednick> greyback: ah. manually calced panelHeight...
<greyback> dednick: yep :(
<Saviq> seb128, was system settings X-buildable at any point?
<dednick> greyback: umm. possible to change to a property set by unity8?
<greyback> dednick: sure. What's the problem you're trying to solve?
<dednick> greyback: we have a new "active call hint" which basically displaces the panel by another 3gu (only when we have a call active)
<Saviq> seb128, the aftermath of trying to install the deps for it looks crazy http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404996/ :D
<seb128> Saviq, yes, for most of the trusty cycle (and in trusty release afaikà
<greyback> dednick: oh man, that's not going to be easy - the qtcompositor work would help you a lot with that
<seb128> Saviq, is that trusty or utopic?
<Saviq> seb128, utopic
<dednick> greyback: yeah. active apps are going to be a pain... not really wure what the ui story is though. If we're supposed to displace apps or what...
<dednick> guess i should check with design
<greyback> dednick: how urgent is this?
<seb128> Saviq, I guess we had regressions there then :/ maybe xnox can help you
<Saviq> seb128, indeed...
<dednick> greyback: um. dunno. i don't thin it's on a "urgent list"
<Saviq> xnox, another X-build log... this one's heavy http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404996/
<dednick> greyback: i'll just put it through and log a bug for now :)
<dednick> "undocumented feature"
<greyback> dednick: I just don't want you working hacking on a tricky solution with the existing unity8/mir design, that the QtCompositor work will make much much easier
<dednick> greyback: no matter. deisgn will probably change their mind and decide they just want to colourize the panel anyway....
<greyback> dednick: :)
<mhr3> karni, i think we wanted to add a special image_attribution attribute
<mhr3> karni, and that would work no matter what overlay is set to
<karni> mhr3: sounds great to me. please treat that as clear guidance from the phone delivery team this is a feature we would really want to have.
<mhr3> Saviq,  is that right^?
<karni> mhr3: where would the overlay be located? upper right? (bottom is taken by the overlay)
<mhr3> don't think there are designs for that
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think we agreed ultimately, but yeah something like this would be needed (/!\ in the spec /!\)
<karni> mhr3: okay, I'm happy to pull some strings
<mhr3> mikenagle_, ^^
<Saviq> seb128, xnox, false alarm, it looks like trunk builds fine, but the wizard branches don't
<seb128> Saviq, ok, "good" ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, ok no, I take that back, it's not working even in trunk, but I don't understand what's happening :|
 * Saviq tries with a fresh chroot
<Saviq> alecu, it'd have to be Thu or earlier than that, I can't go past 4pm UTC either tomorrow
<karni> I have a UI question/feedback regarding Previews: I have a preview, with "More..." (collapsed 2 buttons) and "Buy" at the bottom. When I press "More...", I imagine the screen would scroll, so that I can see those additional buttons. Instead, they overflow at the bottom of the screen, and I have to manually scroll down to see them. Should I file a bug?
<karni> Actually, I'll file it, and you guys decide what you want to do with it :)
<Saviq> karni, yeah, the combo button is a hack, waiting for a proper SDK implementation
<Saviq> karni, but file a bug nevertheless, please write "should use expandable components from the SDK"
<karni> ack. then certainly will log a bug
<karni> ok!
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316660 in Unity 8 "Scope preview allows buttons overflow bottom edge" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fginther: any idea of what's up with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1780/console ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trusty
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> obvious :D
<tsdgeos> can we get it to utopic?
<Cimi> karni, I think unity8 code is fine, you sure is the property properly sent? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316629
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316629 in Unity 8 "Title of text preview widget does not show" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> tsdgeos, work to move it is in progress, it's a little more work as it requires some VM setup. I'm hoping to have it working tomorrow
<mhr3> fginther, hey, any chance to migrate ci T->U for unity-scope-mediascanner?
<karni> Cimi: Isn't the code that I pasted correct? If it is, and I can see the "text" field (the "price" key mapps to correct value) - I should be able to see the hardcoded "title" field (with value "Price")
<tsdgeos> fginther: cool :)
<Cimi> karni, I think it is, but unity might not receive this title thing
<karni> Cimi: what do you mean by unity might not receive this title thing?
<karni> Cimi: wouldn't that be the bug I reported?
<Saviq> mhr3, we need to exted unity-scope-tool to understand previews
<Saviq> ↑↑
<Cimi> karni, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewTextSummary.qml#L45
<karni> Cimi: I can see "3.14 EUR" as "text", but can't see "title" as "Price. so, unity receives the data, but doesn't show the title
 * karni looks
<fginther> mhr3, that was migrated yesterday. All projects should be building on utopic now
<Cimi> karni, I have this widgetData["title"], maybe this property is not defined
<Saviq> karni, sure, it might be that it's not unity8 at fault but unity-scopes-shell
<mhr3> fginther, hmm - https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/scope-tests/+merge/217731
<karni> Saviq: It might be. That's why I came here to ask for your teams opinion :)
<Saviq> karni, can you add some debugs in there to make sure widgetData["title"] is populated?
<mhr3> fginther, didn't cut it?
<fginther> mhr3, i'll rerun that one now
<mhr3> Saviq, what do you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, karni that is my first guess, preview is tested to dinamically add/remove title and works
<karni> hrm
<mhr3> Saviq, udnerstand how?
<Saviq> mhr3, I mean that we need to display the preview data in the tool
<Saviq> mhr3, and allow modifying it
<Saviq> seb128, bug #1316667
<ubot5> bug 1316667 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "0.1+14.10.20140428-0ubuntu1 does not cross-build on utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316667
<mhr3> Saviq, hmmm
<karni> Cimi: yeah, that code looks fine
<mhr3> Saviq, would be nice
<Saviq> mhr3, would be indeed! ;)
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, should do the same for results though
<Saviq> mhr3, sure
<seb128> Saviq, u-s-s didn't change much, not sure it's ours
<mhr3> Saviq, and i don't think sdk has some kind of dataview component
<Saviq> seb128, I'm sure it's not
<seb128> Saviq, said differently, it might stalled reported here
<karni> Saviq: if you mean to add debug logs to unity8, I'm afraid I don't have time for that ATM to build it all. But if there's noone else to try it, I guess I have no choice.
<Saviq> seb128, sure, but I'm actually unable to understand what did change, I can install all of those deps manually just fine (not that it builds, but that's another topic - it fails to locate some packages via pkg-config)
<Saviq> karni, no need to build
<Saviq> karni, just change in the qml
<karni> Saviq: oh, that's what you mean
<karni> sure
<Saviq> karni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405273/
<seb128> Saviq, we need xnox to help
<seb128> or maybe Laney (but he's off today)
<Saviq> seb128, indeed
<Saviq> karni, there's a BUT
<Saviq> karni, it works in the scopes scope
<karni> ORLY
<Saviq> karni, if you long-press Amazon, it displays Description
<karni> Saviq: You're talking about the widget of type "header"?
<karni> Saviq: or about what is under the "Search" button
<Saviq> karni, what are you talking about :D
<Saviq> karni, I thought you talked about widget type "text"
<karni> Saviq: widget of type "text" that has "text" field required, and optional "title" field
<karni> correct
<Saviq> karni, yeah, under the Search button
<karni> I'm in the preview of Amazon scope
<Saviq> karni, "Description" is the title
<Saviq> karni, of that widget
<karni> Saviq: "This is an Ubuntu search...." that is the title of "text": "Online Shopping...", yes?
<Saviq> karni, no
<Saviq> karni, "Description", literal
<mhr3> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/previewwidgets.html#text
<karni> I see no "Description" on that page
 * Saviq screenshots
<karni> I flashed trusty proposed today
<karni> mhr3: You're showing me the documentation I pointed you at :D?
<karni> title Optional string
<karni> text A string containing the text
<karni> that is exactly what I'm talking about - optional "title" does not work for me, mhr3
<Saviq> no I'm not :|
<Saviq> karni, TRUSTY? :P
<Saviq> karni, you're so old school
<karni> Saviq: that was to mhr3
<karni> Saviq: lol
<mhr3> karni, oh did you... sorry just read the bottom :)
<mhr3> karni, anyway, that works and is used :)
<Saviq> screenshot no worky :|
<karni> ok guys, let me see the amazon code, and I'll take it from there
<karni> if I have a "text" widget with title and text, only text field shows up
<Cimi> karni, if you not set text, what happens?
<karni> if you want, mark the bug as incomplete, I'll make sure it's complete
<karni> Cimi: well, I haven't tried not setting text on a text widget, but I can try
<Saviq> karni, ah you're doing mapping
<karni> I think nothing will show up, let me try
<Saviq> karni, you don't want that
<karni> Saviq: title is hardcoded, text is mapped
<mhr3> karni, wait... it actually doesn't work
<karni> I'm lost you guys :D
<Cimi> karni, one mistake I can think of the backend is replacing the title settings with only the text settings
<Cimi> karni, or rather try adding title after text
<Saviq> karni, you're in mhr3's hands
<karni> Cimi: I can try that
<karni> Saviq: thanks pal
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, but, IIUC
<Saviq> karni, you should add_attribute_value
<Saviq> karni, not add_attribute_mapping
<karni> :O
<Saviq> karni, mapping maps from the result to preview
<Saviq> karni, value sets the value
<karni> that could have been it, and would explain why nothing showed up. f**k
<mhr3> Saviq, do you actually see "Description" in scopes scope?
<mhr3> cause i don't
<Saviq> mhr3, I do
<Saviq> mhr3, on desktop, too
<Saviq> on phone, too
<mhr3> maybe my version is just old
<Saviq> I mean in tool as well
<karni> Cimi: the code I pasted here is then incorrect https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316629
<mhr3> and i forgot my phone at home
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316629 in Unity 8 "Title of text preview widget does not show" [Undecided,New]
 * karni tries _value()
<Saviq> karni, IIUC price.add_attribute_mapping("title", "Price"); tries to map a "Price" attribute of the _result_ to the preview, but the result has no such attribute
<karni> Saviq: that would be correct, Sir
<karni> Cimi: Marked bug as Invalid
<karni> Consider kicking me from this channel. Man I'm sneaky it took three people to notice my bug in 3 lines of code. I'm sorry!
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903
<Saviq> Cimi, good bugging! will get to it tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: I justed asked Cimi about that very bug. I suspect there's no chance this will get into image tomorrow?
<karni> Saviq: asking cose of demo Thu morning. If not, I can avoid using that for now.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, no chance
<karni> Saviq: ack, np
<Saviq> karni, it's qml only, you could just patch it in on device ;)
<karni> Saviq: heheheh, true
<karni> I'm not the one doing the demo, so I'll refrain from dirty patches :) but thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, naybe we cab have it in a silo>?
<karni> as far as I'm concerned, don't worry, really.
<karni> Cimi: allow me to file a bug and link to that branch, so I can point to it from code. don't want to be pasting MP links in there :)
<Cimi> ok
<karni> Cimi: in lp, can you please link bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316683 to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316683 in Unity 8 "Text preview widget has too much padding" [Medium,Triaged]
<Cimi> done
<karni> thank you
<mhr3> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> mhr3: pong
<mterry> Saviq, another change in silo 002 please:  remove the lightdm branch and rekick USC and unity8
 * mterry goes and tests split autopilot tests now that QA landed the change
<mhr3> alecu, could you check out click from 005?
<alecu> mhr3: sure thing
<mhr3> alecu, although... i can do it, going to check the rest anyway
<Saviq> mterry, doing, will add the egl prerequisite explicitly, too
<mterry> Saviq, OK
<Saviq> mterry, seen my comment on it?
<mterry> Saviq, no?  Let me look
<mterry> Saviq, noted.  We can respin the silo for that and whatever autopilot fixes u8 requires later
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<Saviq> mterry, build kicked, will not notify you about it since we'll be missing the arm64 build of u-s-c
<Saviq> (bot will not)
<Saviq> josharenson, hey, bugs should only get marked "fix committed" when things are in trunk (or well, maybe devel that we don't use in unity8)
<Saviq> josharenson, so "in progress" is usually the last status before landing a change
<josharenson> saviq, alright. Were there any bzr hooks (like putting 'fixes lp:12345' in commit) or procedural issues that I missed?
<Saviq> josharenson, --fixes lp:12345 when committing, yeah, it would have linked automagically
<greyback> Saviq: "UK was off, so Gerry was off, too." <- tut tut tut
<Saviq> greyback, ;)
<Saviq> josharenson, but even if you missed that, there's a "Link a related branch" link on the right here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1269282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269282 in Unity 8 "Missing documentation / -help from unity8 binary" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> josharenson, and a corresponding "Link a bug report" halfway down https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/doc_args
<Saviq> josharenson, has the same effect - the bug will be marked released for the Ubuntu task
<Saviq> when the package gets into distro
<josharenson> saviq, so link the branch after its released?
<Saviq> josharenson, no, link it as soon as it's up
<Saviq> josharenson, if you commit with --fixes lp:12345
<Saviq> josharenson, LP will link it for you
<josharenson> ack
<Saviq> josharenson, then, when it's released, LP will mark the bug Fix Released
<josharenson> saviq, oh thats convenient and fancy
<Saviq> josharenson, yeah, it will also put the changelog and info where the package was fixed in a comment
<Saviq> josharenson, one unfortunate distinction is that LP is made for upstream projects as well as distros
<Saviq> josharenson, which means a bug can affect the upstream project, a distro package of that project, both, or even more (like target a particular distro release)
<Saviq> josharenson, distro generally means Ubuntu for us
<josharenson> ok
<Saviq> josharenson, so e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281728
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281728 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 random freeze on demo image" [Critical,Incomplete]
<Saviq> josharenson, actually has 4 "tasks" - upstream Mir, upstream Unity8 and Ubuntu packages for both
<josharenson> saviq, i see
<Saviq> josharenson, which could in theory be disjoint (they are for Mir, for example), but for unity8 there could be only one
<Saviq> josharenson, the adverse effect is that LP only closes the package bugs, not the upstream ones
<Saviq> josharenson, and well, we have to disjoing bug lists...
<Saviq> josharenson, ideally we would only have Ubuntu bugs, but that'd mean some of us would need to get on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Saviq> to get the rights to triage Ubuntu bugs
<Saviq> but well, maybe that's a route forward, I need to think
<Saviq> end-of-lecture :)
<josharenson> haha thanks
<Saviq> mterry, u-s-c and u8 built in silo 002
<Saviq> I'm cancelling the build job
<mhr3> alecu, i don't see any .ini translations for click, is that expected?
<mhr3> alecu, maybe ping dobey about that :)
<mhr3> mhall119, and ping once again?
<mhall119> mhr3: pong once again
<mhr3> mhall119, lucky, was about to close this window for today :)
<mhr3> mhall119, so the doc
<mhr3> s
<mhr3> mhall119, i was wondering where could we hook the upload, but i don't really see any place without pushing the key to bzr or something like that
<mhall119> mhr3: we don't want the key somewhere public
<mhr3> figured
<mhr3> what would you suggest?
<mhall119> mhr3: I was thinking it would go into the jenkins configs or something internal
<mhr3> mhall119, maybe the actual publisher that pushes stuff to distro?
<mhr3> mhall119, then projects could just be marked as "exports_docs" and when pushing such a project, it would push the docs as well
<mhall119> mhr3: that would work too
<mhr3> but didier is the one who'd be able to make that happen
<mhr3> mhall119, let's schedule a meeting with him tomorrow?
<mhall119> as long as the doxygen output is available and it can run python with access to the internet (or at least a site on prodstack)
<mhall119> mhr3: tomorrow is good, I have an hour block at 11am US/Easter where I'm unavailable but otherwise I'm free
<mhr3> mhall119, my afternoon is clear too
<mhr3> mhall119, sent invite, time ok? or too early for you?
<mhall119> mhr3: that works for me
<mhr3> mhall119, eh, sorry, was looking at tuesday instead of wed
<mhr3> you got overlap there
<mhr3> mhall119, ok to move it 30mins later?
<mhall119> mhr3: no need, that's a core apps IRC meeting that popey runs, I'm not needed there
<mhr3> mhall119, ok
<mhr3> so talk to you tomorrow
<Saviq> josharenson, did you see my comment https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/doc_args/+merge/217840/comments/520182 ?
<josharenson> saviq, got it
<Saviq> josharenson, can't merge your branch until that's done, tags in bzr are rather viral...
<josharenson> saviq there is no change after running that script?
<josharenson> saviq, like I removed the tags, but what is there to push now?
<Saviq> josharenson, no pushing
<Saviq> josharenson, you need to push it on every copy of the branch separately
<Saviq> josharenson, tags in bzr are unfortunately orthogonal to commits
<Saviq> josharenson, which means whenever you push / pull, you populate all the ones that didn't exist in the branch you push/pull to
<Saviq> or maybe should I say parallel, actually
<josharenson> saviq, sure, but how do I make lp aware of this?
<Saviq> josharenson, you run the script on lp:~josharenson...
<josharenson> oh duh
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-07
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can has a sanity check https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/drop-hud-bottom-edge/+merge/218572
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, tsdgeos is splitting the dash into an app.
<mzanetti> greyback: was wondering if it should be threated as a proper app in ApplicationManager or just be a surface in SurfaceManager
<mzanetti> but probably a real app
<mzanetti> whats your opinion on that?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what's different in terms launching it?
<mzanetti> it is a separate process, is it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:
<tsdgeos> <Saviq> so it can't be launched by upstart-app-launch
<tsdgeos> <Saviq> but rather "on started unity8" or so
<mzanetti> sure... but that's not a problem...
<mzanetti> I mean, we still can start suff from cmdline with --desktop_file_hint=...
<mzanetti> so... it'll be just the same
<mzanetti> I think the ApplicationManager API needs a new method startDash() or similar
<mzanetti> and ApplicationInfoInterface needs a property closable which we can set to false
<mzanetti> and then it just launches the process in there and we're up just like any other app
<mzanetti> now the question is on which branch to do that :D
<mzanetti> I'd need this at first in the tablet branch I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't want to support running with --desktop_file_hint for long
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure... but because we don't want to supoprt it any more, not because there is something preventing us to do that
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, but I mean we don't want to use it for the dash because of that
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... I wanted to say that in the ApplicationManager we're fine with non-upstart-started apps
<mzanetti> and gave that as an example
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah yeah, sure
<greyback> mzanetti: I presume Dash will never be lifecycled? (i.e. save state & killed)
<Saviq> Cimi, if you haven't started yet, lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-infographics I started cleaning this up before
<Saviq> greyback, it won't
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... wouldnt say so
<mzanetti> no?
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I can merge thx
<mzanetti> ah right... yeah... no state saving and killing
<mzanetti> but are we freezing it in the background?
<Saviq> yeah, SIGSTOP, yes
<mzanetti> kk
<tsdgeos> we plan sigstoping the dash?
<mzanetti> once its an app it'll happen
<greyback> hmm, well we can choose
<mzanetti> unless we add some exceptions to that too
<greyback> if dash crashes, upstart relaunches it
<tsdgeos> yes
<greyback> Saviq: OSK is a trusted helper?
<Saviq> greyback, not yet it isn't
<greyback> Saviq: but it will be
<Saviq> greyback, there were talks of making it one
<greyback> Saviq: yeah. The advantage of which now escapes me
<Saviq> greyback, probably makes sense
<mhr3_> Saviq, hey, do you know how are we going to deal with language changes? atm some things change when you switch language, most don't
<Saviq> mhr3_, reboot
<mhr3_> cool then
<Saviq> mhr3_, no other plan that I know of
 * mhr3_ ticks that off
<Saviq> mhr3_, we probably could have a per-user setting somewhere that everything would listen to changes of
<mhr3_> seb128, is that something on your list ^?
<greyback> Saviq: I was going to propose that Dash&OSKs were "shell helper applications" that the AppMan can manage separately
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<greyback> but if OSK is instead to be a trusted helper thing...
<Saviq> greyback, OSK is a bit more special, it's app-bound
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. when moving apps around, we should move the OSK with them
<Saviq> greyback, so in that sense it makes sense for it to be a trusted helper
<mhr3_> Saviq, yea, we could, imo for rtm reboot is safer, we have too many components that should listen to it, and i'm pretty sure at least one wouldn't :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3_, and then we're using gettext() directly in C++, which doesn't support "updating"
<mhr3_> it does
<mhr3_> and i remember that from my windows days :P
<greyback> Saviq: sounds a bit overcomplicated for a small gain. Why not 1 OSK, and each app's osk state is saved and applied when that app is brought to the front?
<Saviq> greyback, oh wait I didn't say it's actually meant to be multiple OSKs
<Saviq> greyback, it could be multiple surfaces, or just one surface that we screenshot
<Saviq> greyback, but it does get complicated with that
<Saviq> greyback, because you might have 5 OSKs on the spread, each in a different layout / state
<mzanetti> did I just hear the word screenshot?
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> greyback, and we need to maintain that
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll need those anyway
<greyback> Saviq: we could just hide the OSK when you start spread, and restore it when app re-focused
<Saviq> greyback, and re-flow the app in the process? no
<greyback> Saviq: we've just gone down the road that every application, once it uses the OSK, becomes part of a trusted session
<Saviq> greyback, I'm not hung up on that, don't worry
<greyback> which is a complex solution to a small problem IMO
<Saviq> greyback, but remember apps need to adapt to the OSK (like add a bottom margin for example)
<Saviq> greyback, if you remove the OSK going into the spread, you need to reflow the app, and reflow it back when focusing it again
<greyback> Saviq: I realise that, I don't think that's terrible
<Saviq> greyback, I do
<Saviq> greyback, and designers do, too, we've talked about this
<Saviq> greyback, imagine switching between two apps with a short-right-edge gesture, both apps have a keyboard
<Saviq> greyback, the amount of movement on the screen would make me barf
<Saviq> if both apps would reflow all the time
<seb128> mhr3_, what?
<Saviq> greyback, don't get me wrong, this *could* be solved by a single OSK surface that we snapshot, I'd be worried about making it restore to the correct state when switching apps
<Saviq> greyback, but sure it's possible - I do think it'd be easier if there were just multiple OSK surfaces for each app that needs one at any given time
<Saviq> greyback, obviously more resource-hungry, though
<Saviq> and now greyback's sitting in a corner cursing me to seven hells
<greyback> Saviq: was making tea
<Saviq> greyback, trying to calm your nerves, are you :D
<Saviq> mhr3, <seb128> mhr3_, what?
<mhr3> seb128, reboot after lang change
<mhr3> and thx Saviq
<Saviq> mhr3, session restart would be enough
<mhr3> right
<greyback> Saviq: again, I see that there's an extra animations going on if OSK separate from app. Anything is possible, but things have a cost. I think the cost is very high. It is up to design to justify that cost
<Saviq> greyback, "OSK separate from app"? that's exactly what we _don't_ want, we need OSK to be part of the app
<seb128> mhr3, there is that bug about that yes
<mhr3> seb128, got bug #?
<Saviq> greyback, there's obviously one interesting part to it... side-stage
<greyback> Saviq: that's the complexity I'm referring to. I'm not convinced. There _needs_ to be an OSK for user to enter text/numbers into an app.
<Saviq> greyback, kinda doesn't make sense to keep OSK together with app in multi-app environment, but in a single-app one, I believe there is
<Saviq> greyback, anyway, this is indeed a design issue atm, it wasn't solved properly yet
<Saviq> greyback, but the main/sidestage argument is definitely one against the use of trusted sessions for the OSK
<greyback> Saviq: how about the shell itself?
<greyback> if I'm in an app, and snap decision comes in with a text input box, and I tap in it, does another OSK appear?
<Saviq> greyback, not necessarily visibly
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, that'd be another case where trusted sessions don't work well
<Saviq> greyback, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that's how it should be
<Saviq> greyback, visually, I think it'd be better if we kept the OSK together with the app whenever possible
<greyback> Saviq: my primary argument is that OSK per app has a cost, so that cost needs to be justified
<greyback> I'm not saying it's a bad idea
<greyback> it has many merits really
<Saviq> greyback, sure, flipping your argument, single OSK and making it behave has a cost, too
<greyback> Saviq: but that's what we have now
<greyback> we've mostly paid that cost
<greyback> architecturally speaking ofc
<Saviq> greyback, we haven't made it behave yet
<Saviq> greyback, sure, it disappears when you unfocus an app
<Saviq> greyback, but it stays on screen when you swipe an app in from the right, until you change the focused one
<seb128> mhr3, bug #1240875
<ubot5> bug 1240875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need to reboot the phone to have it pick up a new language setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240875
<Saviq> greyback, and it's just a flip of visible: true/false, not exactly nice UX
<mhr3> seb128, thx
<seb128> mhr3, yw
<greyback> Saviq: I did say "mostly" - agreed it does need polish
<Saviq> greyback, sure, and as long as the solution to that bad UX is "OSK needs to be part of the app", it brings a lot of complexity whatever way you look at it
<Saviq> greyback, but IMO it is the correct thing to do in a single-app environment
<Saviq> greyback, we should write this down somewhere
<greyback> Saviq: again, I'm not arguing it is wrong, I just think it is a complex approach and thus has a cost
<Saviq> especially the pro/con arguments
<Saviq> greyback, think we should slap it in one of the wm blueprints? or maybe start a new one?
<greyback> Saviq: it's not a very large issue, WM blueprint less likely to be lost in the noise
<greyback> mzanetti: Saviq: anyway back to the point, think AppManager will need extending to support a "shell application"=dash, which it can SIGSTOP&SIGCONT, but isn't in running application lists. Its surface can then be controlled via SurfaceManager. Should be enough, no?
<mzanetti> greyback: why not in running apps list?
<mzanetti> greyback: imo it should be just like any other app but with a property that indicates its special and can't be closed
<greyback> mzanetti: don't want user stopping it. Want Dash icon in hardcoded place in list
<mzanetti> greyback: which list?
<Saviq> greyback, it *needs* to be in the app list
<greyback> mzanetti: launcher
<Saviq> greyback, maybe you didn't hear, dash is meant to go into the spread et al
<mzanetti> greyback: the launcher would just ignore it if that "special" flag is set
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm thinking more of code that finds an app to a surface
<Saviq> greyback, we're not only talking about splitting the surface, but to actually make it behave like an app
<mzanetti> if we just don't allow closing it we won't need to special case all the code around
<greyback> Saviq: ah ok
<greyback> right well then, it's just a special app
<Saviq> greyback, basically, the only way in which dash remains special is that you can't close it and that it respawns
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> has it a particular position in the spread?
<greyback> i.e. always on the bottom?
<Saviq> greyback, no, same as any other app
<greyback> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903/comments/520741
<Cimi> what you mean with fixed behaviour?
<mzanetti> Saviq: we do want to keep the current HUD code, right?
<mzanetti> just keep it disabled
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, this fixes the bottom padding, but you only adapt the tests to try instead of compare, which means we didn't actually test that padding before
<Saviq> Cimi, would be good to test it now that you fixed it
<mzanetti> Saviq: how about qml/Bottombar/Bottombar.qml ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that should probably go away indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, that would be a test for height
<mzanetti> seems useless if bottombarvisibilitythingy has gone
<Wellark> Saviq: what is this war against tags, anyway? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, pretty much making sure height is contentHeight
<Saviq> Wellark, we got tags from lp:unity into lp:unity8 by way of LP deciding that lp:unity/8.0 should have the same tags as lp:unity, even though the two had nothing to do with each other
<Saviq> Wellark, so we're trying to lose the tags that don't make sense for unity8
<Cimi> or that height is num lines * line height
<Saviq> Cimi, or that it's text height + units.gu(1) ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. is this something that has to be done once on lp:unity8 and all of the local branches we have floating around?
<Wellark> or is LP adding them back again and again?
<Saviq> Wellark, no, just once
<Wellark> ok.
<Saviq> Wellark, but *everywhere*
<Wellark> Saviq: could you not incorporate the script to the ci train merger?
<Cimi> Saviq, height is contentHeight
<Wellark>  so that for each merge that goes through the CI train process the tags would be stripped
<Cimi> I can check that
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll manage, just please make a test that fails before your change, but passes after your change :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, dropped the whole Bottombar folder, I doubt we'll need any of it back
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> brb, need to switch to nvidia
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey, you around?
<Bacta> Hi - am I right in thinking that the placement of window decorations on the left of a window relates to why there's no ability to move the launch to the bottom of the screen?
<Saviq> Bacta, not really, it's a design decision that the launcher is on the left, and window buttons are on the left to not conflict with indicator icons when maximized, to name one reason
<Bacta> Ok
<Bacta> I'm composing a post to the forum but is there a way of moving it to the bottom?
<Saviq> Bacta, the fact that it can't be moved, is a maintenance decision - adding customizability means someone needs to support and maintain it
<Saviq> Bacta, and then the dash would become disconnected from the launcher
<Bacta> That's fine. I'm even happy to accept that it was a design decision but I've tolerated this for a number of years now and still don't like it.
<Saviq> Bacta, there's a bunch of reasons, I'm sure there's plenty of questions and answers about this already in launchpad, forums and askubuntu
<Cimi> Bacta, the reason why it's on the left is to use screen space at best
<Cimi> Bacta, we almost all have wide screen monitors
<Cimi> Bacta, so we have more horizontal space than vertical
<Cimi> Bacta, it makes more sense to have on left or right edge than top or bottom
<Cimi> "First, we want to move the bottom panel to the left of the screen, and devote that to launching and switching between applications. That frees up vertical space for web content, at the cost of horizontal space, which is cheaper in a widescreen world."
<Cimi> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383
<Bacta> Sure, but you can't always create a one size fits all solution and this is Linux
<tsdgeos> you don't want to use the "this is Linux" argument, it's a noop
<Saviq> Bacta, that's why there's plenty of sizes to choose from
<Cimi> Bacta, do you have a 4:3 screen?
<Bacta> 16:9
<Bacta> I've checked out the code. Curious to see if it's possible
<Cimi> Bacta, so you fit the solution :)
<Bacta> It's a solution looking for a problem
<Cimi> Bacta, a launcher on left/right edge allows you to have maximum vertical content when browsing web, writing a document, a mail, music playlistsa...
<Bacta> The bottom placement of the launcher is pretty universal
<Cimi> Bacta, because was designed 20 years ago when screens were 4:3
<Bacta> I could understand the
<Bacta> *it being a design decision
<Cimi> I personally have a macbook air with osx, no ubuntu installed, and I hated the dock at the bottom
<Bacta> But looking back I'm pretty sure it originally shipped with the launcher being hidden automatically?
<Cimi> it forces me to have tiny ultrawide web pages
<Cimi> so I put it on another side
<Cimi> Bacta, if you really want a launcher at the bottom try elementary os
<Bacta> I would prefer to keep looking through the source for now ;)
<Cimi> Bacta, there was a patch long time ago, I bet it doesn't work anymore
<Cimi> Bacta, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before
<Bacta> Yeah I think I tried that one on an earlier version with no luck
<Cimi> Saviq, qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel  cannot be found when I try sbuilding that branch
<Saviq> Cimi, time to switch to utopic
 * Cimi scared
<Cimi> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> don't tell me to sed! xD
<Saviq> Cimi, nope, `sed -i 's/trusty/utopic/' /etc/apt/sources.list` still
<Saviq> might want a "g" after utopic/
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> I know sed
<Cimi> let me disable PPAs first
<Cimi> Saviq, hold on
<Cimi> Saviq, is it possible to have utopic in sbuild?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure
<Cimi> and still trusty as host?
<Cimi> wow
<Cimi> let me do that then
<Saviq> Cimi, but you won't be able to run on your host easily
<Cimi> Saviq, running unity on the desktop doesn't work either way
<Saviq> ENOGETIT
<Bacta> SetGeometry(nux::Geometry(0, 0, width, height));
<karni> dpm: Hey man o/ Is translating scopes documented already? I believe it's pretty fresh stuff.
<dpm> karni, hey! It's quite fresh indeed, and we've got no docs. This might give you a few pointers, though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1316713
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316713 in The Savilerow project "Add i18n support to the unity-scope-tourism-shanghai-* scopes" [Undecided,New]
<karni> dpm: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, what does it mean?
<Saviq> Cimi, it means Error I NO GET IT
<karni> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean "doesn't work either way"?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't have click apps, or camera app, or other features
<Cimi> Saviq, I just run on the phone everytime since this sbuild thing you told me, so fast
<Cimi> Saviq, all I need is a script to automatically push and dpkg -i packages from sbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, well, run_on_device works still
<Cimi> and I will be the happiest dude
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, with no space on device :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's not greeat
<Cimi> Saviq, I wasn't able to install the infographgics branch
<Cimi> Saviq, I have clean phone, no userdata
<Saviq> Cimi, there's nothing there
<Cimi> still no enough space
<Saviq> Cimi, I just removed the old infographics system
<Cimi> yes I saw
<Cimi> Saviq, i tried loading the new plugin but I am losing time compiling and such
<Cimi> using sbuild now
<Cimi> let's see
<Cimi> Saviq, no luck in utopic too
<Cimi>  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf : Depends: libqt5qml-graphicaleffects:armhf but it is not installable or
<Cimi>                                                           libqt5graphicaleffects5:armhf but it is not installable
<Cimi>                                                  Depends: qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin:armhf but it is not installable
<Cimi>                                                  Depends: qtdeclarative5-window-plugin:armhf but it is not installable
<Cimi> looks like we need to wait a bit
<Saviq> Cimi, you should have mentioned that before
<Saviq> Cimi, that's a cross-build problem indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, so I only have option to use run on device
<Saviq> Cimi, the above transitional packages are not correct multi-arch I'm afraid
<Cimi> which goes out of space now
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have stuff on your phone? it works fine here
<Cimi> I don't
<Saviq> Mirv, what's the plan to fix the transitional packages?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a know issue with the qmltest runner currently?
<Cimi> maybe I need to run apt-get clean after run_on_device -s
<mzanetti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1787/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Saviq> see the "trusty" part? ;)
<Saviq> should be sorted later today
<mzanetti> ack
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm landing a change to make them multi-arch, but longer term I guess all packages should just get updated to use the new dependencies
<Mirv> oh right, and that graphicaleffects is unmodified from Debian so it's not getting fixed by that
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe we should start by proposing a branch to UITK (a rare user of graphicaleffects)
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll ask around
<Cimi> cannot find -llightdm-qt5-2
<Cimi> Saviq, on the phone
<paulliu> mzanetti: hi
<paulliu> mzanetti: what's up?
<mzanetti> paulliu: testZoomableImage fails for me all the time
<paulliu> mzanetti: hmm. Any error messages for me?
<mzanetti> one sec. I'll grab some logs
<karni> Tricky question. If I want to _ensure_ an initial request is made by a scope to some API before any other API call, I either have to make a blocking request from scope's start() method (before run() is called), or make that request from scope query class itself, before I allow the query API call. Is that right?
<karni> Imagine I need some metadata before any search / surfacing is allowed.
<mzanetti> paulliu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410037
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: Is Scope's start() method called when the scope is instantiated, or when it is first shown to the user (when user swipes to it)?
<mhr3> karni, the former of course
<karni> mhr3: how about my previous "tricky" question, any ideas?
<paulliu> Seems I cannot use absolute value for the test cases.
<Cimi> weird had to install manually
<karni> mhr3: say I only need one initial request, and want to avoid making that request before each search is issued
<mhr3> karni, doing anything time consuming in start() isn't a good idea, scopes are killed and started as needed, if you do something that takes long in start(), the registry might assume that the scope is dead, cause it's taking too long to start it
<mhr3> karni, plus the whole thing of delaying the actual startup and therefore searches
<karni> mhr3: I could do it in no blocking manner, but that wouldn't ensure it ends before any search is issued
<karni> mhr3: right, but in this case a search wouldn't make sense before the initial search completes. say, you don't know what currency you want to displays items with.
<mhr3> karni, i'd suggest doing it in Scope::run() and ensuring that queries wait for the result of that run()
<karni> mhr3: ok, thanks
<mhr3> karni, note that Query::run will be invoked in a different thread than Scope::run
<mhr3> karni, and the runtime will not wait for Scope::run() to finish before issuing queries
<karni> right.. hrm..
<mhr3> karni, still, should be pretty simple with a promise and future
<mhr3> hmm, although i'm not sure if you can use the same future in multiple threads
<mhr3> ah, looks like there's shared_future for that
<karni> I see
<Cimi> pete-woods, hi!
<Cimi> pete-woods, I installed the infographics plugin, then added InfographicList in unity8... but says Element is not creatable
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/platform-api/window_get_size/+merge/218034 seems ready to go now, finally
<greyback> dandrader: great, thank you!
<pete-woods> Cimi: hi, okay, you're trying to create a InfographicList right?
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> sorry, just read that you said you are
<Cimi> pete-woods, just added InfographicList { }
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, yes I have the same thing, let me fix that :$
<dandrader> Saviq, so we're all to upgrade to utopic but the phone images are "still" on trusty
<dandrader> ah, they changed the channel names. nevermind
<pete-woods> Cimi: it's a singleton type, and it is supposed to be defined under the name Infographics.InfographicList
<pete-woods> but my QML-foo is weak
<Cimi> mm maybe singletones must be defined in the c++? Saviq?
<pete-woods> Cimi: it is defined in the C++, I copied how the old plugin did it
<pete-woods> it's just I don't really know how to do the QML side
<Cimi> I don't remember either, I did once
<Cimi> I think the plugin needs some specific code
<pete-woods> Cimi: this is what I would expect should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410425/
<Cimi> so you always connect to the same instance
<Cimi> I'll try with that
<mterry> Saviq, can you please rekick silo 002?  I *think* we're all ready now.  autopilot passes and seems to work fine
<Cimi> Saviq, on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675/comments/520585
<Cimi> were you running the latest mir with my variables landed?
<mterry> tedg, so are indicators basically ready for split greeter?  I wasn't worried about alarms before, since they didn't work anyway, but do they have a greeter story?
<mterry> tedg, I guess they don't need to, the user session will still be running
<Cimi> Saviq, added test https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, the answer is "generally yes" -- not all of them export data, but we've not been asked for those that don't to at this point.
<tedg> mterry, I imagine that there'll be some of "we didn't realize" once split greeter lands... but, it has to land for that :-)
<pete-woods> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410479/ this loads for me
<pete-woods> the "as Infographics" part fixed it for me
<Cimi> pete-woods, thanks, tgrying now
<Cimi> pete-woods, and the model is a list of svgs?
<pete-woods> Cimi: yep
<pete-woods> Cimi: this does the basics for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410537/
<Cimi> pete-woods, so uid is required?
<Cimi> what else?
<Cimi> pete-woods, do you know all the model rules?
<pete-woods> Cimi: that's it, the only property
<Cimi> like display etc etc..
<pete-woods> Cimi: I just inherited from QStringListModel, as far as I can tell, that just sets the display role
<pete-woods> but I could be wrong
<pete-woods> I know very little about QML
<Cimi> pete-woods, and I know very little of c++ :D
<Cimi> we're best match :D
<pete-woods> :D
<Cimi> don't worry
<Cimi> I'll have a look
<Cimi> just to get all info you knew so I can go
<pete-woods> that example, I just pasted at least shows the list of all the files
<mhall119> mhr3: didrocks: I'll be a minute, seems I need to reboot
<mhall119> hangouts don't recognize my mic or camera
<Cimi> dednick, I see a nice merge conflict here from the diff https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.call-hint/+merge/218627
<dednick> Cimi: thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, hey...  don't we sync launcher items with AccountsService?  Or did we stop doing that?
<mzanetti> mterry: pong
<mzanetti> mterry: so... I prepared a branch a while ago but there were some issues so I dropped it again
<mterry> mzanetti, I found the problem -- the desktop file is inside ~/.local/share
<mterry> mzanetti, oh?  I see data in AS for them
<mhr3> mhall119, would also make sense to put the docs-extraction scripts somewhere on lp, so when things change, people can just update those
<mzanetti> mterry: I think the issue is just that if the user changes the config in a running session it wouldn't sync it to the currently running instance or something
<mzanetti> mterry: but its really a while ago. can't recall details
<Cimi> pete-woods, only camera app does provide an infographics?
<karni> Saviq: Can I join the meeting in 10"? (I am invited, just being polite ;D)
<Cimi> where is this stored?
<mterry> mzanetti, ah ok.  So perhaps a bit wonky.  But right now, no click apps are appearing, presumably because the desktop files aren't readable
<mzanetti> mterry: yes... we shouldn't require to find the desktop files tho...
<mzanetti> mterry: only on updates
<mterry> The desktop files should be in XDG_GREETER_DATA_DIR
<mzanetti> mterry: I think the plan was to have all info in accountsservice and not need to see the desktop files
<mterry> mzanetti, oh...  OK.  So maybe it's something else.  There is a public icon and id here in AS
<mhall119> mhr3: you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~api-website-devs/ubuntu-api-website/importers
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll dig
<mzanetti> mterry: thanks
<mhr3> mhall119, indeed :)
<karni> Saviq: is the product review meeting on mumble or hangout?
<mterry> kgunn, I would add "locking greeter" to RTM list
<Wellark> mzanetti: around?
<mzanetti> Wellark: in a hangout
<Wellark> ok
<Wellark> mzanetti: could you ping me once you are available?
<mzanetti> yes
<Wellark> thanks!
<mzanetti> Wellark: pong
<kgunn> mterry: thanks
<Wellark> mzanetti: pong^2
<Wellark> mzanetti: having a conversation. will be with you in a minute
<mzanetti> ack
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, any idea btw why the unity8 crash on stop disappeared?
<didrocks> (image 14)
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok.
<Wellark> hangout?
<mzanetti> ok
<Wellark> mzanetti: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpinpe3g6sqvj8qi3dh5r9l0
<paulliu> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-zoomableimage-test1/+merge/218649
<mhr3> dpm, ping? is there a way to have lp push the translations as "pkgname.langcode.po"?
<dpm> mhr3, there isn't sorry, langcode.po is what the standard gettext layout expects, and LP only supports that
<dpm> mhr3, but you can have several templates per package
<dpm> i.e.
<dpm> pkgname1/template1.pot
<dpm> pkgname2/template2.pot
<dpm> and then the .po files would be committed under each template's dir, i.e.
<dpm> pkgname1/template1.pot
<dpm> pkgname1/ca.po
<dpm> pkgname1/it.po
<dpm> ...
<mhr3> dpm, right, nevermind, i misread the cmake module
<dpm> ok
<mhr3> dpm, most annoying thing - there's a gettext macro shipped with cmake, but it runs msgmerge --update on the po files, which sorts the translations, and therefore might update them with each build
<dpm> argh
<mhr3> hm, launchpad seems to keep the order from the pot, so if i just regen the pot, it might be all great
<Saviq> tooth--
<dandrader> Saviq, the one in the far back of the jaw?
<Saviq> dandrader, I didn't grow those, no
<Saviq> N°6 is the winner here
<Saviq> mterry, whole silo or just unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, phone images are on utopic, if you choose an utopic channel
<Saviq> devel might not be linked to utopic yet indeed
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, how channels are named changed. I expected to use just utopic-proposed but it's now ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<Saviq> dandrader, right, there was an email about that
<Saviq> I thought they were still aliases, though
<dandrader> don't really read ubuntu phone mailing list. too high volume
<Saviq> I know....
<dandrader> was told about "ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels" quite interesting
<dandrader> so "devel (alias to ubuntu-touch/utopic)"
<dandrader> should we use ubuntu-touch/utopic or ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed?
 * greyback happy with 'ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed'
<greyback> dandrader: ^^
<greyback> which gives you utopic-proposed right now
<didrocks> Saviq: you probably didn't see my pings here (you will find out on the phone ML) :)
<didrocks> Saviq: basically unity8 stopped to crash on stop from image #14. I don't know why and we didn't update unity-mir. Would be nice to figure out why…
<Saviq> didrocks, just reading through the logs
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, nice alias
<Saviq> greyback, any idea for didrocks?
<didrocks> other than "proposing my MP was enough, my code is so good that it didn't need to be released to fix the issue" :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, devel-proposed is best, it will only break around new distro openings
<greyback> Saviq: didrocks: I skimmed the phone ML, is this the prob: bug 1315251  ?
<ubot5> bug 1315251 in Unity 8 "unity8 7.86+14.10.20140429.2-0ubuntu1 crashes on recent utopic images" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315251
<didrocks> greyback: right, I guess that's the one
<Saviq> greyback, the sudden lack of it, rather ;)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> the image diff is: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/14.changes
<greyback> didrocks: I'm mystified...
<didrocks> ok, nothing obvious I'm missing :)
<didrocks> greyback: and image #15 confirmed the crash is gone as told on the ML
<didrocks> it's not just a one time thing
<didrocks> lightdm changed its way of dealing with greeter
<didrocks> so, maybe that helped
<greyback> didrocks: well you'll see I've a branch ready to fix that very issue, so how it just went away on its own is a real mystery to me
<greyback> maybe, not sure how, but maybe
<didrocks> greyback: ok, no worry, I don't really like when that happens as most of the times, it's kicking us back in a worse shape, but if the real fix is coming, no issue
<greyback> didrocks: sure
<Cimi> Saviq, which unity-mir package version did you test the wizard?
<mterry> Saviq, I meant the whole silo, but I found an issue with Unity8's syncing of launcher items, so don't bother yet
 * greyback gone to cinema, maybe back in a few hours
<josharenson> Is there a design doc that briefly explains the components in unity8? For example, what are scopes, dash, launcher, etc?
<mterry> Saviq, still around?  If so, I fixed the launcher item syncing.  Could you kick a full build of silo 002 off?
<Saviq> mterry, doing now
 * Saviq is amazed what a bowl of soup and some ketoprofenum can do
<mterry> Saviq, you feeling shitty?
<mterry> I missed that
<Saviq> mterry, not any more fortunately
<Saviq> mterry, tooth--
<mterry> Saviq, ah.  Eh, you got some to spare
<Saviq> mterry, indeed, and I'll be 0.000001% cyborg soon ;)
<mterry> he
<Saviq> (POP goes the bonus...)
<Saviq> ;)
<mterry> :)
<kgunn> no kidding dental is killer $
<kgunn> dandrader: do you have a quick opinion on this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1317243
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317243 in platform-api "Rotation logic needs to be tuned for less sensitivity" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> kgunn, sounds fair
<Saviq> kgunn, just commented, too
<dandrader> kgunn, ah, you mean an answer to question in comment #1.
<kgunn> dandrader: yeah, but seemed saviq agreed effectively...either apps gotta decide or you build in some tuning delay in platform-api (or lower)
<mterry> How come tst_ZoomableImage.qml fails for me in trunk?
<kgunn> it just doesn't like you
 * mterry grumbles about not liking it either
<dandrader> talking about rotation: in the future would't it be better if apps don't rotate themselves (so no need to listen directly to sensors unless they're a game or something)
<dandrader> and they simply respond to a resize (from portrait to landscape and vice-versa)
<dandrader> and the actual rotation being done by unity8
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, that's actually something we decided against (but is apparently under discussion again)
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, we wanted to let the apps be smart about reflowing when rotating, which meant letting them do the rotation themselves
<Saviq> mterry, failed here, too, please file a bug and assign to Paul
<Saviq> mterry, and I'll slap Albert on the wrist tomorrow
<mterry> Saviq, I have quite a few failures actually.  Components/ZoomableImage, Dash/Dash, and Dash/Previews/PreviewZoomableImage
<Saviq> mterry, confirmed, fallout of us not being able to trust CI probably :|
<mterry> Saviq, I'm guessing the zommable ones are Paul's.  What about Dash/Dash?
<Saviq> mterry, the last one is probably a result of the first one
<Saviq> mterry, Albert
<mterry> Saviq, OK, will file bugs
<Saviq> mterry, and hopefully in a day or two we'll be on utopic for qmluitests
<Saviq> mterry, actually https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-zoomableimage-test1/+merge/218649
<mterry> Saviq, sigh, just had pressed commit on that bug.  Will link bug to branch
<Saviq> mterry, good anyway, it doesn't look like it fixes the PZI fail
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-08
<Cimi>  Saviq, which unity-mir package version did you test the wizard?
<Cimi> pete-woods, ping :)
<pete-woods> Cimi: in a hangout - be with you in a few minutes
<Cimi> sure
<dpm> morning mhr3, can the unity scopes related bug tasks be marked as Fix Released on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1297889 ? I.e. has this landed on any images yet?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297889 in unity-scopes-api "Scopes are not translatable" [Undecided,In progress]
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, done now
<Cimi> pete-woods, cool
<Cimi> pete-woods, so I tried yesterday with your code
<mhr3> dpm, done
<Cimi> pete-woods, but I receive no display
<Cimi> pete-woods, I am wondering where are infographics and if they are being created
<dpm> awesome, thanks mhr3
<pete-woods> Cimi: sure, if you have no infographics installed, you won't get any data
<Cimi> pete-woods, I think I have camera app
<pete-woods> Cimi: do you have anything in ~/.cache/usermetrics/sources/
<Cimi> let me see
<pete-woods> if you have the camera app installed (from click and from my branch) then you should have a symlink in there
<Cimi> pete-woods, no
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> maybe that's why
<Cimi> pete-woods, do you have updated silo?
<pete-woods> Cimi: might be easier to just generate a fake data source
<pete-woods> Cimi: touch ~/.cache/usermetrics/sources/foo.json
<pete-woods> APP_ID=foo ../trunk-build/src/libusermetricsinput/usermetricsinput source-id "%1 foos" "no foos" "" 1.0 2.0 0.1 3.5 5.2
<pete-woods> sorry, APP_ID=foo usermetricsinput source-id "%1 foos" "no foos" "" 1.0 2.0 0.1 3.5 5.2
<pete-woods> if you have the stuff installed, you won't need to do it from the build dir
<Cimi> -bash: usermetricsinput: command not found
<pete-woods> that will just create some data for a source called "source-id" for the app "foo", with that random data
<pete-woods> Cimi: you'll need to install the libusermetrics-tools package
<Cimi> ok I run the command
<Cimi> now the model should be populated?
<Cimi> actually, phablet uid seems 32011
<pete-woods> Cimi: check /var/lib/usermetrics/{uid}/default/
<pete-woods> Cimi: isn't it easier to try this stuff out on your desktop first, though?
<Saviq> Cimi, the one from greyback's "fix crash on exit" branch, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, I was wondering if is the correct one that kills the process
<Cimi> Saviq, if it contained https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard
<Cimi> Saviq, because I tried wizard 1019209123214328 times and has worked 1019209123214328 times
<Cimi> (this weeks ago)
<Cimi> so I will have a look again if we're sure you tested with this specific branch of unity-mir
<Saviq> Cimi, it contained even more
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have a look again then
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/shutdown-crash-fix3/+merge/218394
<Cimi> Saviq, this touches the code I changed
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it fixes when Mir is the one that's shutting down
<Cimi> you guys said you tested with the wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, it was fine with wizard before, but crashed in unity8
<Cimi> but the wizard you tested was not operating as a mir client
<Cimi> you were using the old wizard code
<Saviq> no I wasn't, I used the branch I commented on
<Saviq> I used both that unity-mir and the packages built from your wifi branch by CI
<Cimi> Saviq, so you used with wizard-wifi?
<Cimi> cool
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, wouldn't have commented on that MP otherwise
<Cimi> and this has issues?
<Saviq> Cimi, it did not start unity8 for me after the wizard exited
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause the environment had the wizard *MIR* variables still
<Cimi> Saviq, so there was a situation with my wizard wifi and unity mir patched that was working fine
<Cimi> now with this new branch wizard doesn't work anymore
<Cimi> but I will have a look today
<Saviq> Cimi, it was just a one-time thing
<Saviq> Cimi, it might have been caused by something else
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> there might have been a mistake in the upstart job that now is exposed
<Cimi> I am not saying my branch was correct and unity mir is now wrong
<Cimi> I am just saying that I tested it deeply (and after that working on the privacy branch for wizard) and always worked fine
<Cimi> I will have a look
<Cimi> first I want to go ahed with infographics for a bit
<Saviq> Cimi, I'll try again in the mean time
<Cimi> pete-woods, I think it is easier to try on the desktop
<Cimi> pete-woods, but I thought the only way to test infographics was with the camera app, so no desktop for me
<Cimi> pete-woods, on the phone, I don't have /var/lib/usermetrics/{uid}/default/
<Cimi> I have root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls /var/lib/usermetrics/
<Cimi> tmp  usermetrics6.db
<Cimi> and tmp is empty
<pete-woods> Cimi: is the usermetricsservice running?
<Cimi> how do I make sure I have all the right packages installed and at right version?
<pete-woods> (as the phablet user)
<pete-woods> i.e. (as phablet) status usermetricsservice
<Cimi> I have usermet+ 25099  0.0  0.1  33236  3120 ?        S    May07   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libusermetrics/infographicservice
<Cimi> nope as phablet is stop
 * Cimi starts
<Cimi> pete-woods, started and took picture, nothing changes inside var lib
<pete-woods> Cimi: what about inside ~/.cache/com.ubuntu.camera/usermetrics/
<Cimi> pete-woods, I have a json
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, well that's something
<pete-woods> that at least means that the camera app is doing its job
<pete-woods> Cimi: ~/.cache/usermetrics/sources/ was empty, though, right?
<Wellark> dednick: around?
<Wellark> I would need this to be top-approved before I get a silo
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/indicator-root-state-icons-fix/+merge/213727
<Wellark> just look at proposed change and see if it makes sense
<Wellark> the testing will be done after the silo is ready
<Cimi> pete-woods, there's just foo.json
<Wellark> the MR will not go forward without the TestṔlan template
<Wellark> but I need a Approved to get the silo
<pete-woods> Cimi: I think what that means is that the updated version of libusermetrics wasn't installed when you installed the camera app's click package
<pete-woods> and it didn't register the click hook
<dednick> Wellark: "Antti, we'll also need you to copy&paste the top part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 as description and answer the questions."
<Saviq> Wellark, TestPlan doesn't affect you
<Wellark> dednick: that's for the testing phase
<Wellark> once there are packages to test
<Saviq> Wellark, it's the lander that's running the TestPlan when releasing
<Saviq> Wellark, nope, the checklist is on-submission
<dednick> Wellark: presumably you've tested it yourself :)
<Saviq> Wellark, testplan is executed later, with multiple MPs in a silo etc.
<Wellark> yes, but with hand built packages
<Cimi> pete-woods, so what do I do now?
<Saviq> Wellark, per-MP tests are ran in the CI
<pete-woods> Cimi: how exactly did you install the updated camera app?
<Saviq> Wellark, it's fine with hand built packages (you could also try with the packages built by CI)
<Cimi> pete-woods, first apt
<pete-woods> I guess the PPA doesn't actually generate click packages somehow
<Cimi> pete-woods, from your ppa
<Saviq> Wellark, everything will be double-checked when landing
<dednick> Wellark: the checklist is your with your own testing.
<Cimi> then I think an update reverted it
<Cimi> so I reinstalled the deb
<pete-woods> okay
<Wellark> Saviq, dednick: this is totally backwards but whatever..
<pete-woods> Cimi: it won't work installed from debs, as it relies upon click hooks
<Saviq> Wellark, no it's not backwards, we just can't waste the time to run the whole test plan for every single MP
<dednick> Wellark: the MR review checklist is for proper testing.
<Cimi> so, how do I get this damn thing to work? :D
<Cimi> desktop?
<pete-woods> Cimi: have you tried creating the dummy data with that command I sent?
<Saviq> Wellark, that's why it's only executed per-landing, covering multiple MPs
<Cimi> pete-woods, yes I have a hson here
<Cimi> *json
<Saviq> Wellark, the per-MP tests - whatever CI comes up with - are good enough to get an Approved
<Saviq> Wellark, then, it goes into a silo with other, possibly unrelated MPs, and gets double-checked through the TestPlan
<dednick> sigh. mako device buggered...
<Wellark> only if the MP does not require additional packages that are not in the arvhice
<pete-woods> Cimi: and is there now data in ~/.cache/foo/usermetrics/ ?
<pete-woods> that would be where the actual fake data would like
<pete-woods> live
<Wellark> CI can only compile and do testing for a limited changes
<Wellark> the once that do not have any dependencies to the other stuff on the same silo
<Wellark> or proposed silo
<dednick> commence android reflash
<Cimi> pete-woods, no foo
<Saviq> Wellark, sure, of course, that's the current shortcoming
<pete-woods> Cimi: I realise there are a lot of paths flying round, but it's necessary to work around the App confinement
<Saviq> Wellark, but until we have automated testing for silos, and silos are much lighter-weight, we just need to cope
<pete-woods> Cimi: did you successfully run APP_ID=foo usermetricsinput source-id "%1 foos" "no foos" "" 1.0 2.0 0.1 3.5 5.2 ?
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Wellark, and that's why we'll then run the tests for the silo as a whole
<Cimi> pete-woods, actually this file is empty
<pete-woods> Cimi: and now you're saying that ~/.cache/foo/usermetrics/ is an empty directory?
<Cimi> pete-woods, no the file is empty
<pete-woods> which file?
<pete-woods> the foo.json file should be empty
<pete-woods> it's just there to trick libusermetrics into thinking there's an app called 'foo' installed
<Cimi> cache/usermetrics/sources/foo.json
<Cimi> pete-woods, but if it's there as a placeholder, fine
<Wellark> dednick: filled in the submitter checklist.
<Cimi> I have though a directory there
<Cimi> and is fine
<Cimi> it has a db
<Cimi> a json sorry
<Cimi> and a tmp
<Saviq> xnox, hey, could you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414899/ please and see what needs fixing for lp:unity-scopes-api to be cross-buildable?
<dednick> Saviq: why do things have to be top approved for silo?
<Saviq> dednick, because that's where I take a list of MPs to land
<Saviq> from
<dednick> Saviq: um. but we dont want this to land in trunk yet do we?
<Saviq> dednick, dunno, why don't we? :)
<Wellark> yes, but why on earth do we require top-approval to simply get a silo?
 * Saviq not sure what we're talking about
<Saviq> Wellark, it's not *required*, but that's the general route
<Wellark> well, I got rejected just because my MP's are not top approved
<Saviq> Wellark, you have to remember a package can (in general) only be in one silo
<dednick> Saviq: there's a fix in the way the indicators are sending multiple icons (indicator-network). but obviously we need the network indicator to land at same time.
<Saviq> dednick, and why can't that get Approved? it won't land until we put it through a silo
<Saviq> dednick, that's why we have the "is something else needed..."
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<pete-woods> Cimi: I'm just installing the packages from the silo onto my phone again
<Saviq> dednick, it's top-approved, but there's requirements, that's fine
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks for the clarification
<xnox> Saviq: s/python3,/python3:any,/
<Saviq> dednick, and we'll only put that branch in a silo once we know we can land all the required stuff together
<Saviq> xnox, that's not all
<Saviq> xnox, unless this was just "first, :any to python3"
<Saviq> xnox, and I can't do apparmor:any, it says "can't do any when Multi-Arch: none"
<xnox> Saviq: the rest should work out.
<xnox> Saviq: others appear to not be installable becasue python3:armhf is attempted to be installed, which breaks click-dev, apparmor, etc.
<Saviq> xnox, hmm ok, trying again
<xnox> Saviq: the build-dependencies declared do not make sense though.
<xnox> Saviq: why does it build-depend on apparmor?
<Saviq> xnox, good question
<Saviq> xnox, btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/7414927/
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, I have just done apt-get install libusermetrics-tools from the PPA onto today's image
<Saviq> pete-woods, why does unity-scopes-api build-depend on apparmor?
<pete-woods> Cimi: then I did touch touch ~/.cache/usermetrics/sources/foo.json
<xnox> Saviq: try dropping apparmor. that should fiz apparmor & debhelper errros.
<pete-woods> Cimi: then I ran the APP_ID=foo command, and I now have /var/lib/usermetrics/32011/default/5d12178708e1c15dbbec106aac3751e01176941a-1399539973910.svg
<pete-woods> Saviq: it uses libapparmor to confine the infographic visualizers
<Saviq> xnox, last thing The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Saviq>  liblttng-ust-dev:armhf : Depends: systemtap-sdt-dev:armhf (>= 1.6) but it is not installable
<Cimi> pete-woods, let me destroy this image, bootstrap and such
<xnox> pete-woods: at build-time?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, why "apparmor" and not "libapparmor-dev" or so?
<Cimi> pete-woods, you have devel-proposed?
<pete-woods> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> ok
<xnox> pete-woods: we are cross-building here, thus nothing can be executed, nor well confined.
<pete-woods> Saviq: could well be a mistake? *checks it out*
<xnox> Saviq: you should "fake it" by doing "Depends: apparmor:amd64" =)
<xnox> Saviq: build-depends that is, (obviously not suitable for normal operation)
<dednick> Saviq: every seen this? Cannot push /home/nick/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/version-17.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is file
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, I'm mostly about actually fixing it in their trunk
<Saviq> dednick, huh nice one...
<Saviq> dednick, sounds like you're out of space
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/view/head:/debian/control looks like I'm using libapparmor-dev?
<Saviq> dednick, on the cache partition, might want to get into recovery and clean it
<Saviq> pete-woods, unity-scopes-api, not libusermetrics
<pete-woods> Saviq: whoops!
<pete-woods> Saviq: that's because we're using the command line too aa-exec, which comes from the apparmor package
<pete-woods> tool
<Saviq> pete-woods, build-time?
<pete-woods> Saviq: how could we run the tests without the tools?
<Saviq> pete-woods, right, so it's needed for tests, that was the important bit
<Saviq> pete-woods, I can see APPARMOR_FOO used in CMakeLists.txt, but there's no find_package(apparmor) or so?
<Saviq> pete-woods, are you actually linking to apparmor
<Saviq> ?
<pete-woods> Saviq: that's a mistake, I'll remove those references
<Saviq> ldd doesn't seem to think so
<Saviq> pete-woods, don't worry, I'll MP that
<Saviq> xnox, so, they're using apparmor in tests, how do we deal with that?
<xnox> Saviq: on cross-builds tests will not be executed.
<xnox> Saviq: there is no way to specify things that are not needed during cross-builds at the moment.
<xnox> Saviq: let me try something out.
<Saviq> xnox, thanks!
<pete-woods> Saviq: I just noticed that the usermetricsservice is not starting automatically on the phone - it's set "start on desktop-start"
<pete-woods> Saviq: is there a different even I should be using?
<pete-woods> *event
<xnox> Saviq: will utopic do to resolve this "Build-Depends dependency for sbuild-build-depends-unity-scopes-api-dummy cannot be satisfied because candidate version of package libunity-api-dev can't satisfy version requirements" or do i need some special ppa?
<xnox> Saviq: i don't have utopic cross chroot yet, creating one now.
<Saviq> xnox, this should be in trusty fine, too
<Saviq> xnox, ah version
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, utopic
<xnox> Saviq: ack, building utopic cross chroot.
<Saviq> pete-woods, that service needs to be there for apps to connect to it, or for shell as well?
<Saviq> pete-woods, probably best to talk to ogra to find a suitable event
<pete-woods> Saviq: apps don't directly connect to it, it just inotifies from directories
<Saviq> pete-woods, so the service doesn't connect to anything, just looks at files and produces files?
<pete-woods> I suppose it does talk to a system dbus service, so could just start on dbus like everyone else
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, prolly best
<Saviq> pete-woods, start on started dbus
<pete-woods> Saviq: switching to that now :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: are you able to rebuild the libusermetrics silo? I've just pushed that upstart config change for Cimi
<Cimi> yes pls
<dednick> Wellark: don't suppose you could add a test for the changes to the icons?
<dednick> Wellark: there's a test suite in tests/plugins/Unity/Indicators/rootactionstatetest.cpp
<dednick> could you add a testIconsToQVariant case?
<xnox> Saviq: resolved python & apparmor -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415052/
<xnox> Saviq: liblttng-ust-dev:armhf is not installable on amd64 host (problem to resolve in liblttng-ust)
<xnox> Saviq: lttng-tools is not Multi-Arch:foreight (problem to resolve there)
<xnox> Saviq: and scopes-api does not appear to build without lttng
<Saviq> xnox, uh, what's "native"? :)
<Wellark> dednick: I'm awfully busy :-/
<Wellark> could we add tests when we fix the @todo use URI's ?
<xnox> Saviq: install native to my architecture, as in DEB_BUILT_ARCH, amd64 in typical amd64->armhf cross.
<xnox> Saviq: everything, by now, should be able to support it.
<Wellark> dednick: as looking at them we need to change the way we pass icons anyway
<Saviq> xnox, got it, will you fix lttng?
<xnox> Saviq: yes, tomorrow or very late today.
<Saviq> xnox, sure, that's good enough, thanks!
<dednick> Wellark: if you move the branch to unity-team, i'll upload a quick test. I'm futzing with device problems at the moment, so i have a few minutes free.
<dednick> Wellark: i'd like to have the tests when we do the uri change, so that it's validated.
<Wellark> dednick: it's already part of a silo.. could you branch it, make the change and I will then merge?
<dednick> Wellark: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, qmluitests job broken? is it moved to utopic yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably not. but still there is another issue now too
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh ok
 * mhr3 wonders if the qmluitests have ever worked in the past two months
<mzanetti> mhr3: last success 3 days ago
<mhr3> no way!
<Saviq> mhr3, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1768/
<Saviq> mhr3, it'd have worked on trusty still if we haven't switched to new Qt package names ;P
<mzanetti> yep. which is probably why the job configuration doesn't work any more too. qmlscene not found
<mhr3> Saviq, still, scarily non-green http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/buildTimeTrend
<Saviq> mhr3, that's why I want to switch it to autopkgtest
<Saviq> mhr3, to actually have control over what's happening there
<Cimi> I have to go to a doctor visit (5 mins walk plus visit) - I hope to be here soon
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what I said!
<Saviq> mhr3, and to be able to reproduce stuff locally
<mhr3> Saviq, makes sense, clearly it sucks now :)
<Cimi> Saviq, wish me good luck instead :P
<Saviq> Cimi, that was my way of wishing you luck ;)
<Cimi> aahah ok
<Cimi> catch you soon
<Saviq> mhr3, you're not syncing trunk back to devel in unity-scopes-api? nasty ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, i am
<mhr3> when i don't forget anyway :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ;)
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-api/merge-trunk
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'll kick a build of infographics in the silo then?
<mhr3> see ^ :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: if you could, please
<mhr3> Saviq, how soon do you want that landed?
<Saviq> mhr3, your call
<mhr3> Saviq, there's a big branch which has changelog fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, I just want to help you guys not spend hours building stuff on device
<mhr3> yea, funnily that was a topic on today's standup
<Saviq> mhr3, so I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scopes-api/fix-cross-build/+merge/218768
<Saviq> mhr3, but based it off of trunk... now rebased on devel, so all good from my PoV
<mhr3> Saviq, if you could base it off lp:~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/config-fixes that would be great
<Saviq> mhr3, it merges fine, any reason to rebase?
<mhr3> oh the debian stuff is gone... nvm
<Saviq> kk
 * Saviq goes for a horse-tranq^Wpainkiller and hopefully some breakfast after that
<Saviq> xnox, if pbuilder complains:
<Saviq>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: apparmor:native which is a virtual package.
<Saviq>                                  Depends: python3:native which is a virtual package.
<Saviq> xnox, what needs upgrading?
<xnox> Saviq: that works fine, here in utopic. What/where is complaining?
<Saviq> xnox, jenkins
<Saviq> xnox, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scopes-api-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/31/console
<xnox> Saviq: i don't maintain that.
<Saviq> xnox, I know, just asking if you know what would need upgrading for this to work?
<xnox> Saviq: well, PPAs, Launchpad, click-chroot, myself all use sbuild which works just fine :native build-deps.
<xnox> Saviq: jenkins appears to be using pbuilder.
<Saviq> xnox, was afraid of that...
<xnox> Saviq: test is locally, if you can reproduce the failure with stock pbuilder.
<xnox> Saviq: if yes, check if :native support has been fixed in debian & get that merged/synced into ubuntu.
<xnox> Saviq: otherwise, the pbuilder used on the jenkins host may need upgrade
<Saviq> xnox, will do, thanks
<xnox> Saviq: or it could be one of the hooks that's breaking. I'm not quite sure.
<xnox> (well jenkins slave, not host, i guess...)
<dednick> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-root-state-icons-fix-test
<Wellark> dednick: ok. I will merge that
<Wellark> dednick: thanks!
<dednick> Wellark: ok. will top approve when you have.
<Wellark> dednick: does it have the excess tags removed?
<Wellark> hmm.. weird..
<Wellark> I now see all the tags..
<Wellark> I will remove them once again
<dednick> dangit. they keep coming back!
<Wellark> dednick: let's see..
<Wellark> dednick: merged now.
<Saviq> Wellark, dednick, make sure to not push/pull until after you stripped them from *everywhere*
<Saviq> otherwise they just go viral
<Wellark> Saviq: do I have to do a force push?
<Saviq> Wellark, _no_ push at all
<Wellark> as there is no commit generater
<Saviq> Wellark, commits have nothing to do with tags
<Saviq> in bzr
<Wellark> well, how do I update tags in a branch that is already in lp?
<Saviq> so you have to remove them separately remotely and locally
<Saviq> Wellark, strip-u8-tags.sh lp:
<Saviq> Wellark, it will take like 10 minutes, too
<Wellark> right..
<Saviq> Wellark, lp:foo of course
<Wellark> that explains it
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, in bzr tags just fly around whenever you push/pull, not looking at commits or whether you removed them
<Saviq> Wellark, if they're somewhere - sooner or later they'll be everywhere
<Wellark> I magically thought that the tags removed locally and then pushed to LP would actually have an effect on a branch being pushed
<Saviq> Wellark, that's not really magic, that's just git :P
<Wellark> well, having tags in bzr that just float around and can't be synced between different repos is just weird
<Wellark> dednick: wait until the strip finishes
<Saviq> Wellark, they can be synced, one way ;)
<Wellark> are tags one of the bzr features that were never truly finished?
<Saviq> meaning "where they are" to "where they're not"
<Wellark> ugh..
<Wellark> ssh-agent is dead
<Wellark> and now bzr asks me to write my password for each tag removal
<Wellark> no thank you.
<Cimi> took actually longer :)
<Saviq> Cimi, so, just the packages from your privacy branch make it so that unity8 doesn't start
<Saviq> after the wizard finishes, that is
<Cimi> Saviq, wizard branch, not privacy
<Saviq> Cimi, wizard wifi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, will look
<Cimi> pete-woods, ok now I have the directory
<Cimi> I will keep going
<pete-woods> Cimi: cool stuff, hopefully you can get something going
<pete-woods> Cimi: I tried it out on my desktop at least with a basic image slider mocked up to look like the Greeter, and it was looking nice
<Wellark> Saviq: why is unity8 built on arm64, powerpc and ppc64el ?
<Saviq> Wellark, (not?)
<Wellark> those make silo building dead slow... :(
<Wellark> Saviq: look here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages
<Wellark> unity8 failed to build o those arches
<Wellark> just wondering why do we even bother right now..
<Wellark> or is this something "everything in main has to build on all of these"
<Saviq> Wellark, we're not in main btw
<Wellark> unity8 is not in main?
<Wellark> ok'
<Wellark> even better
<Saviq> Wellark, it only failed due to missing dependencies
<Cimi> yeah why we build for those?
<Saviq> once the dependencies show up, we'll just build for all the arches we support
<Saviq> like "why not"? :)
<Cimi> wasting time? energy?
<Cimi> I bet no one is using unity8 on powerpc
<Cimi> I think Wellark has a point
<Saviq> Cimi, you could say that about like every package in Ubuntu
<Cimi> Saviq, well not
<Cimi> Saviq, I expect someone using X on a powerpc
<Cimi> Saviq, I just don't expect anyone using a development version of a phone interface
<Cimi> Saviq, on a landing PPA
<Cimi> Saviq, archive is different...
<Saviq> Cimi, the landing PPA == archive, in the sense that the packages are not rebuilt into archive, they're bin-copied
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> anyone else had unity8 ap tests on desktop kill their session?
<kgunn> Saviq: just curious, unity7 or unity8 desktop preview ?
<Cimi> Saviq, me
<Cimi> Saviq, and albert
<Saviq> kgunn, just unity8 ap tests under whatever desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have a .crash file for init? could you try again?
<Saviq> well, whatever desktop is probably wrong, under unity7 for sure
<Cimi> Saviq, albert had a fix, I don't want to crash my session now sorry ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, it wasn't a fix, it was a workaround
<Cimi> s/fix/workaround for him/g
<Saviq> Cimi, we thought it's a bug fixed in upstart, but it seems it was already released
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't have to be now
<Saviq> Cimi, but when you have a few mins, remove the upstart dbg symbols (that was the workaround, right?) and try again please, init crashing is a rather bad thing that we should fix by all means
<Cimi> Saviq, I never tried his workaround
<dednick> Saviq: is cross building working for utopic yet?
<Cimi> Saviq, just let me know what you want me to do
<Saviq> dednick, should, yes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.2.1-5ubuntu2
<Cimi> Saviq, I have infographics working, but I need design to implement the crossfade or whatevert we like
<Cimi> pinged them already
<Saviq> Cimi, make it crash, grab the .crash file for init
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> you guys know how to get the user id? mterry ?
<Cimi> from qml
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a prop on LightDM or so, but you need the selected uid, not the current uid, don't you?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a signal selected(uid) in GreeterContent, you should be able to use that
<mterry> Cimi, sorry, you want to know the currently selected user in the greeter?
<Cimi> mterry, think so, it's for infographics
<Cimi> mterry, so I want a variable in Greeter.qml that tells me the uid
<Cimi> so I set the infographics model to read the infographics for this user
<mterry> Cimi, you can see in GreeterContent.qml, it grabs the user name
<mterry> Cimi, that's where it's currently setting the infographics model
<Cimi> mterry, the infographics model changed
<Cimi> mterry, it required user id
<Cimi> so 32011 for phablet i.e.
<mterry> hrm
<mterry> Cimi, lightdm only gives username
<mterry> Cimi, so you'll have to ask C++ to translate that to a uid
<Cimi> mterry, we want uid
<Cimi> mterry, can I hack the lightdm plugin or is not possible?
<mterry> Cimi, sure, you can hack QVariant MangleModel::data(const QModelIndex &index, int role) const in plugins/LightDM/UsersModel.cpp
<mterry> Cimi, add a new role in its header
<mterry> Cimi, for uid.  And when MangleModel::data gets that role, it can translate the current value of the name role into a uid role value
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/drop-hud-bottom-edge/+merge/218572 please
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Cimi> mterry, so I need to add uis here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/liblightdm-qt/usersmodel.cpp ?
<mterry> Cimi, naw, I was thinking you do it all unity8-side
<mterry> Cimi, in plugins/LightDM/UsersModel.cpp
<Cimi> but how do I get user id?
<mterry> Cimi, getpwnam ?
<Cimi> ah just code, ok
<Cimi> mterry, ok and where do I add a role?
<Cimi> mterry, thought those roles where degined in that lightdm file
<mterry> Cimi, yeah...  and plugins/LightDM/plugin.cpp registers those directly from QLightDM into qml as LightDM.UsersRoles
<mterry> Cimi, so you can either add your own little baby class that has its own role definitions and adds your own
<mterry> Cimi, or you can add a LightDM plugin function that translates from a given name to uid if you want to do it more manually
<Cimi> mterry, so like an extra property?
<Cimi> I will see
<Cimi> standup time
<sil2100> Saviq: sooo... everything double tested in landing 005 ;p?
<karni> Cimi: Can you tell me, once we use Expandables from Ubuntu SDK, will the "More..." button (Scope preview, more than 2 buttons on screen) be translatable?
<karni> Cimi: it will, right?
<Cimi> karni, they are already
<karni> Cimi: already translated? can I force different locale on unity-scope-tool?
<Cimi> karni, they are translatable
<Cimi> karni, iirc
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, see the comment
<Saviq> sil2100, I ran the whole suite through the ap gatekeeper job, one unexpected failure in mediaplayer, not reproducible locally
<karni> Saviq: should prefixing unity-scope-tool with LANGUAGE=es work, like it does for qmlscene? if it should, I'll file a bug the "More..." button isn't translated
<Cimi> karni, try :)
<karni> Cimi: well, I did, and it's not translated. I'm asking if it's supposed to work.
<karni> I'll file a bug and let you guys decide.
<Cimi> karni, try adding a translation and see
<karni> Cimi: translation where. I'm talking about *your* "More..." (collapsed comobo) button
<karni> :)
<Cimi> karni, it is translated for es
<karni> hrm
<Cimi> karni, in po/es.po
<karni> when I launch with LANGUAGE=es unity-scope-tool... it still shows "More...". ideas, Cimi ?
<Cimi> karni, the content being loaded by upstart
<Saviq> karni, I think we're missing the domain setting
<Saviq>     Binding {
<Saviq>         target: i18n
<Saviq>         property: "domain"
<Saviq>         value: "unity8"
<Saviq>     }
<Saviq> karni, scope tool doesn't use upstart
<karni> I see
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, rather ↑
<karni> so it should work on the phone then
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah makes ense
<karni> Saviq: would you want a bug for unity-scope-tool filed?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, please do
<karni> Saviq: where does it live? under unity8?
<Saviq> karni, yup
<karni> k
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1317541
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317541 in Unity 8 "unity-scope-tool not applying translations correctly" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> Saviq, we'll be landing new scopes-api which will kinda break the scope-tool, i guess i won't be able to get a silo with unity8 right?
<Saviq> mhr3, why not?
<mhr3> Saviq, don't you have 4 silos with unity8 already?
<Saviq> mhr3, there's only one relevant one that's ACKed and being published soon
<Saviq> mhr3, only one is "real" at most
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, coolio
<Cimi> mterry, something like     int uid(const QModelIndex &index) const; ?
<mterry> Cimi, seems reasonable -- it's been a while since I dealt with c++ models and qml, but I'm sure you can make that accessible
<kgunn> sil2100: hey i spoke with asac about this and he +1
<kgunn> 'd adding mterry to the lander list
<kgunn> can you do some magic to give him ci-train-spreadsheet powers ?
<kgunn> i've walked him through the boot-camp basics...
<sil2100> kgunn: sure, give me a moment :)
<asac> ack
<sil2100> Well, it's mterry! I trust him!
<mterry> you fools!
<sil2100> mterry: you should now be able to fill-in landings and run builds etc.
<mterry> sil2100, thanks!
<Cimi> mterry, apart that I don't know how to export it to qml, compiles :)
<Cimi> that code http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416495/
<mterry> Cimi, probably safe, but you should check return of getpwnam for NULL
<Cimi> mterry, sure thought of that
<Cimi> mterry, but how do I add this function to the qml?
<Cimi> tried greeterContentLoader.model.uid(greeterContentLoader.currentIndex) but complains
<Cimi> TypeError: Property 'uid' of object UsersModel(0xa794a4a0) is not a function
<mterry> Cimi, you could add it to UsersModel in UsersModel.cpp
<Cimi> I did
<Cimi> mterry, in manglemodel
<mterry> Cimi, manglemodel is the internal model.  The outer model is UsersModel
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416510/
<mterry> Cimi, and you might need to mark it Q_INVOKABLE or some such
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mterry, so where shall I place this?
<Cimi> I added qinvokable
<mterry> Cimi, sorry, missed the pong
<mterry> Cimi, so I'd say put in in plugins/LightDM/UsersModel.h
<mterry> Cimi, with a Q_INVOKABLE in front of it
<mterry> I *think* that will expose it to qml
<Cimi> mterry, always MangleModel::uid?
<mterry> Cimi, naw, don't do it in MangleModel.  Just UsersModel
<mterry> Cimi, qml doesn't see the MangleModel
<Cimi> mterry, so how can it see the MandleModel::data?
<mterry> Cimi, UsersModel is a proxy model that wraps MangleModel
<mterry> Cimi, just use UsersModel::data and you'll be fine
<Cimi> mterry, this is not working
<Cimi> anyway
<Cimi> I'll try then adding the roles
<mterry> :(
<mterry> Cimi, LightDM::Greeter has methods.  maybe copy the syntax there (or put the method there if there is some weirdness about models)
<Henne91> Hey everybody! I have a question concerning Unity/Debugging. Does anybody have an idea what is the best way to run unity-settings-daemon in debug mode right after boot?
<Henne91> The problem is, I am trying to debug an annoying bug but if I run "unity-settings-daemon --replace --debug" this will prevent the bug so I need to start it in debug mode right away.
<Cimi> mterry, in greetercontent.qml we have uid
<Cimi> which looks like face and only a 0-n index
<Cimi> not real userid, right?
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, it's index into the model
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> Cimi, uid is bad name, agreed
<mterry> Cimi, User InDex
<Cimi> mterry, sorry but I am having some confusion here
<Cimi> mterry, c++ and qml etc..
<mterry> Henne91, edit /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity-settings-daemon.conf ?
<mterry> Henne91, the output of u-s-d will be in ~/.cache/upstart/unity-settings-daemon.log
<Henne91> mterry: perfect, thanks!
<Cimi> mterry, I think it is not working for me
<Cimi> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416841/
<Cimi> mterry, qdebug says
<Cimi> data QVariant(Invalid)
<Cimi> and toString is ""
<mterry> Cimi, I'm not sure it matters, but you don't have to call QSortFilterProxyModel::data, you can just call data()
<mterry> Cimi, but looks correct besides...
<Cimi> is driving me nuts
<mterry> Cimi, is the index correct?
<Cimi> let me print index too
<Cimi> mterry, QModelIndex(-1,-1,0x0,QObject(0x0) )
<Cimi> mmmmm
<Cimi> mterry, so something is not initialised
<mterry> seems bad  :)
<mterry> Cimi, gotta eat, bbl
<Cimi> mterry, you back
<Cimi> ?
<mterry> Cimi, mostly
<Cimi> mterry, so the index is 0
<Cimi> but the data call returns invalid
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416992/
<Cimi> I can think that greeterContentLoader.model.uid(greeterContentLoader.currentIndex) is the wrong call
<mterry> Cimi, again, you're not using the right parent class for the ::data call
<mterry> Cimi, just do UsersModel::data() or rename the local variable so it doesn't conflict
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> not sure that will fix index 0 being invalid tho
<Cimi> did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7417024/ now
<Cimi> but still
<Cimi> no matching function for call to ‘UsersModel::data(const QModelIndex&, QLightDM::UsersModel::UserModelRoles) const’
<mterry> Does C++ not "fall down the stack" when you namespace like that?
<mterry> Cimi, try QSortFilterProxyModelQML::data then (note the QML at end -- that was missing in your previous call, UsersModel uses the QML version as the superclass)
<Cimi> TRYING
<mterry> :)
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> want to throw this shitty c++ out of the window
<Cimi> nothing works
<Cimi> neither QVariant udata = data(index, QLightDM::UsersModel::NameRole);
<Cimi> it's 3 hours I'm trying to write a 3 lines function to print out a number!!!!!!! :@
<Cimi> if someone has an idea, happy to offer a beer in malta
<mterry> Cimi, so index is correct at 0.  But you get back invalid data.  So we know the qml -> c++ bridge is working and we know it has the right index.  And we know the data is really inside that model
<mterry> The question is just why UsersModel returns invalid data for something that should be vallid
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, the new and improved image widget is appearing in an odd way
<mhr3> Saviq, doesn't even have the outline at first, and once it does, the spinner in it can end up super small
<mhr3> Saviq, is that tracked somewhere?
<mterry> Cimi, you COULD change the method -- have it take name and just do getpwnam
<mterry> Cimi, then Qml passes the name in, which we know it can do
<mterry> Not quite as elegant
<Cimi> mterry, I will try
<Cimi> mterry, if this works, where would you put the function? same file?
<Cimi> mterry, if this works, where would you put the function? same file?
<Cimi> works btw
<mterry> Cimi, I guess?  Or LightDM::Greeter maybe?  I dunno, it's kind of a hack of a function  :)
<mterry> Cimi, Same file is fine
<mterry> Greeter is for higher-level stuff I think
<Cimi> mterry, not really an hack
<Cimi> mterry, it's a helper function
<Cimi> mterry, retriving uid from username
<mterry> Cimi, fair, but it would be nice if it acted more like "just a data role" i.e. more transparently for qml
<mterry> Cimi, but we wasted enough time on that  :)
<Cimi> mterry, don't worry, Saviq will probably "needs fixing" that and I'll fly to poland to kill him :D
<Cimi> ok I have them working, waiting tomorrow to work on the visuals..
<Cimi> pa pa, bye, ciao, adios
<mterry> Cimi, bye
<Cimi> thanks mterry
<mterry> yw!
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think it is
<mterry> tedg, poke?
<tedg> mterry, I don't think you can see me :-)
<mterry> tedg, I'm worried I irc-silenced you on my client
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I've been obnoxious enough that you'd have responded by now :-)
<josharenson> kgunn, re: blueprints. I can just assign myself things that sound cool?
<veebers> hmm 'start unity8' doesn't work for me on my desktop, it just hangs there.  Is this a known issue?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-09
<Cimi> Saviq, before you needfix me
<Cimi> Saviq, in the infographics, I need to get the user id
<Cimi> uid
<Cimi> so I did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420297/
<Cimi> is not super nice as using a model role, otherwise we have to patch lightdm
<dednick> anyone know how to set the display to "always on" on device? can't seem to get powerd-cli to do it...
<mhr3> dednick, you get something like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4
<mhr3> but instead it just taps on your phone regularly
<dednick> mhr3: lol
<Saviq> Cimi, better let's patch lightdm
<Cimi> ahahahahahha
<Cimi> I know it!!!
<Saviq> Cimi, especially since we only use a local copy of the LightDM plugin still ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, but we need to patch real lightdm
<Saviq> Cimi, until the split greeter
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, I know, let's
<seb128> Saviq, hey
<seb128> Saviq, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity8-desktop-iso just as fyi
<Saviq> "by 16.04", not "for 16.04" ;)
<Saviq> subscribed
<Saviq> dednick, "sync item progress" is different than "transfer" is it?
<dednick> Saviq: hmm. not sure exactly. I know there is an "indicator-sync"
<dednick> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sync
<dednick> and an https://launchpad.net/indicator-transfer
<Saviq> dednick, ok, I'll leave it be then
<dednick> Saviq: but the sync one is pretty old.
<Saviq> dednick, kk
<dednick> so they may have been merged
<Saviq> dednick, I'll leave it be then, we'll adapt when we know more
<dednick> ok
<seb128> Saviq, "by" indeed, thanks ;-)
<seb128> (fixed)
<Saviq> Cimi, we're to tell Loïc what are our biggest beefs with the shape, apparently the new implementation is too far off still...
<Cimi> Saviq, far off?
<Cimi> Saviq, like we're not getting things?
<Saviq> Cimi, incomplete still
<Cimi> Saviq, what are we getting?
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to list things we need to see what can be backported
<Cimi> I talked to kevin
<Cimi> hold on, logs
<Saviq> Cimi, I know about:
<Cimi> 1) ability to add any item inside and let ubuntushape clip it
<Cimi> 2) enable/disable inner shadows and border
<Cimi> 3) add external shado
<Cimi> 4) peformance improvements and caching
<Saviq> overlay support
<Cimi> Saviq, overlay support should fall into 1
<Saviq> Cimi, 1) is possible via a ShaderEffectSource
<Saviq> Cimi, we're actually using it here and there
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, in Components
<Saviq> now that I think of it, we should use it more
<Cimi> Saviq, but we want it integrated
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah sure, but I don't think that's a prio then, since there's a workaround
<Cimi> Saviq, so 2 and 3 though
<Cimi> Saviq, or more generally, ability to change border source
<Cimi> sometyhing like that
<Saviq> Cimi, don't we have that already?
<Saviq> Cimi, borderSource?
<Cimi> having always the inner shadow sucks
<Cimi> Saviq, we had
<Cimi> Saviq, now doesn't work anymore iirc
<Cimi> since a year or a bit less
<Saviq> Cimi, think it's still working, we use it in launcher and running tile
<Cimi> Saviq, where?
<Saviq> Cimi, grep for borderSource
<Cimi> Saviq, those refers to prefixed border sources in the sdk
<Cimi> Saviq, you cannot set to null
<Cimi> or anything you like
<Saviq> Cimi, well, it's set to "none" in LauncherDelegate, but sure, we can't override
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420521/
<Cimi> Saviq, I wrote that code
<Cimi> in launcherdelegate :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I remember when I did borderSource: "CimiDoesntWantBorder"
<Cimi> someone needsfix that :D
<Cimi> maybe I can use it for the carousel... let's see
<greyback> any volunteers? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-upstart-closed-apps2/+merge/218721
<greyback> for functional testing at the least
<Saviq> greyback, I'll take it
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, came up with something like that for lightdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420699/
<Cimi> Saviq, how to I cast from a uid_t to guint64 in qt? is my approach correct?
<Cimi> +            user.uid = (quint64)lightdm_user_get_uid(ldmUser);
<Saviq> Cimi, looks legit
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, although mterry will obviously be better to review
<Saviq> Cimi, is there nowhere you can get the uid from lightdm instead of getpwnam?
<Cimi> Saviq, that is a mistake
<Cimi> Saviq, that function is not called
<Cimi> I am using lightdm for the model
<Cimi> indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, right
<Cimi> I discovered lightdm already stored the uid
<Cimi> after I added the function
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, looks legit, MP please and get mterry to review
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420719/
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll wait a jenkins build
<seb128> Saviq, just saw https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-suru-icon-switch
<seb128> Saviq, I've https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/use-theme-icons/+merge/214950 up but it's blocked on your uitk change to land
<seb128> Saviq, just as a fyi
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ (since you have the W.I on that blueprint)
<Saviq> seb128, link them?
<seb128> Saviq, done
<seb128> cyphermox, took over your WI as well, set it as done
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, will do it soon
<Cimi> pete-woods, hey, are those SVGs animated?
<pete-woods> Cimi: nope, just boring ol SVGs
<Saviq> Cimi, animated SVGs are security nightmare
<Saviq> Cimi, since you need to support javascript
<Cimi> Saviq, so why we switched to use SVG?
<Saviq> Cimi, because we want to adapt the colours
<Cimi> Saviq, and you can do it other ways with properties
<Saviq> Cimi, and we switched to SVG to allow easier visualizers than QML
<Saviq> Cimi, and again, custom QML → security nightmare
<Cimi> Saviq, properties
<Cimi> anyway ok
<Saviq> Cimi, properties what?
<Cimi> I will tell designers anymations are gone
<Cimi> Saviq, you can expose colors
<Cimi> Saviq, like we do with the ubuntu themes
<Saviq> Cimi, expose them to what? to SVGs? yes, that's what we want to do
<Saviq> Cimi, but we didn't want to run any javascript (so animated SVGs and/or QML are not good)
<Cimi> Saviq, we could have exposed other properties from a text file
<Cimi> or anything really
<Cimi> and use animated qml
<Cimi> if we want just to change colours...
<Cimi> if we want to change shapes, it's fine
<Saviq> Cimi, NO ANIMATED QML
<Saviq> Cimi, security BAD
<Saviq> Cimi, and we didn't even want animated anyway
<Cimi> why bad?
<Saviq> Cimi, security
<Cimi> our shell is animated
<Cimi> our apps are animated
<Cimi> now is insecure?
<Saviq> Cimi, 3rd party infographics in the shell
<Cimi> ah 3rd party ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and anyway they're meant to be really as non-intrusive as possible
<Cimi> thought we were drawing the infographics
<Saviq> Cimi, so animation is not wanted
<Cimi> and give develelopers a couple of values to change
<Saviq> Cimi, nope, we want them to be installable as clicks and such
<mhr3> Saviq, seen the design on departments behaviour yet?
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/2-navigation ?
<Saviq> mhr3, see bottom for my comments
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm interested in that from the model pov, i'll have to expose some kind of partial lazily loaded tree
<mhr3> the widget for that will be... interesting i guess
<Saviq> aaaargh foooking gsites
<Saviq> limited characters in comments... what is this, 1990s?
<Saviq> mhr3, since any change is meant to be applied instantly (it is, isn't it?
<Saviq> )
<Saviq> mhr3, or maybe it isn't...
<mhr3> Saviq, well, yes, basically the widget isn't supposed to close by itself, unless you tap a leaf dep
<Saviq> mhr3, right, so nothing until you explicitly select a thing
<mhr3> and at the same time we don't have the whole tree, so loading children's children requires a query
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, sounds like lazy tree is what we need...
<Saviq> children exposed as a ListModel
<Saviq> FUN
<mhr3> and did i mention that we'll be completely relying on the scope giving us proper data?
<mhr3> kmn
<mhr3> but well.. doable
<Saviq> mhr3, and how do we not rely on scope giving proper data now? :0
<mhr3> Saviq, well, this is different, we still expect stateless queries, but them having overall hierarchy
<Saviq> mhr3, ah in that sense, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, i take it the widget will not be an issue :)
<mhr3> Saviq, still, i'll need details on how you want the model(s) for it exposed
<Saviq> mhr3, as long as you prepare the model ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, definitely a ListModel for the results, and probably the two links separately
<Saviq> mhr3, in a stack?
<Saviq> so... a dynamic ListModel of department pages, filled as we descend in the hierarchy
<Saviq> mhr3, the shell might maintain the stack, though, maybe that's better
<Saviq> since we want to request a department page and only then push it onto the stack, to have the first items added
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean the model always being flat and updating (clear+re-populate) when navigating?
<Saviq> mhr3, hangout?
<mhr3> Saviq, want to talk with pstolowski about it too, so let's do one in a bit
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, ready when you are
<mhr3> pstolowski, or you available now?
<Saviq> yay diffs from gsites!!!
<Saviq> mikenagle, you get a diff if you subscribe to a site!!!
<mhr3> ah, he's on lunch
<Saviq> AAARRGH
<Saviq> it even discarded part of my reply over email
<Saviq> like WTH
<pstolowski> mhr3, i'm now
<mhr3> Saviq, pstolowski, k, ho in 5?
<Saviq> hooo!
<pstolowski> k
<Saviq> too much sugar... or maybe too little?
<greyback> Saviq: take more pain kilers
<Saviq> oh jeez this is the most half-baked comment support EVER
<Saviq> greyback, ah, the blue pill
<Saviq> wait
<Saviq> that explains things
 * Saviq looks at the bottle
<greyback> Saviq: they're made for comments, not essays :)
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, check that: only two-level threads, i.e. you can only reply to the top-level one
<Saviq> top-level threads have <br/> after the name, sub-level ones don't!
<Saviq> Mike added attachments, I even got email notifications about them, and can open them, but there's no links on the site!
<mhr3> comments + email snippets = super easy to follow everything
<greyback> sure, I get that, but otherwise they'd end up satisfying Zawinski's law
<greyback> gotta draw a feature line somewhere
<Saviq> greyback, well, in docs you can reply to sub-comments can't you?
<Saviq> maybe it's the same, just here it suggests you can do more
 * greyback decides not to get into this argument, goes to do something productive ;)
<dandrader> you guys talking about comment system on launchpad merge proposals?
 * dandrader curious
<Cimi> mterry, ping :)
<mterry> Cimi, hello!
<Cimi> mterry, ciao!
<Cimi> mterry, I did this https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/lightdm/uid-bindings/+merge/218958
<mterry> Cimi, ah cute.  That's nice
<mterry> Cimi, I'll let robert_ancell review it though.  He's usually master-of-lightdm
<Cimi> mterry, my only concern is tests, I have no clue where to start
<mterry> Cimi, lightdm tests are interesting yeah.  Are there similar tests for other propertise?
<Cimi> not sure
<mterry> Cimi, there are several other tests that deal with user properties (tests/scripts/user-*.conf
<mterry> Cimi, but uid isn't something that can be changed like the other properties
<mterry> Cimi, so testing is a little odder there
<Cimi> that's why my concern
<mterry> Cimi, here's what you do.
<Cimi> who can trigger a build btw
<mterry> Cimi, tests/src/test-qt-greeter.cpp and tests/src/test-gobjecte-greeter.c (and the python greeter if you're feeling funky) have support for LOG-USER to query a specific user property
<Cimi> would be nice to play with a arm build
<mterry> Cimi, so add support for the UID field.  Then add a new baby test script that queries the field
<mterry> Cimi, then add two "runner" scripts in ./tests (you'll see all the others there) that calls your script with the gobject greeter and the qt greeter (to test both interfaces)
<mterry> Cimi, your baby test script can look like ./tests/scripts/user-name.conf but simpler and just for UID
<Cimi> hey hey hey
<Cimi> one thing at a time :D
<Cimi> it's a complete new way of writing tests for me, I need to read code first :)
<Cimi> I'll start with reading those two files and add UID
<mterry> Cimi, well go back and read above later  :)
<Cimi> mterry, I don't see tests for username etc etc
<mterry> Cimi, tests/scripts/user-name.conf
<Cimi> mterry, uid is not tested
<mterry> Cimi, right...  but you just added it, eh?
<Cimi> mterry, no
<Cimi> mterry, it was already in common etc
<mterry> Cimi, you added the public api
<Cimi> like gid
<mterry> Cimi, that's what this is testing
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903/comments/522179
<Cimi> seb128, overlay scrollbars are so slow on my core i7 with 300$ GPU that I think it's the case to trash them
<seb128> Cimi, you should fix them to not be slow?
<seb128> Cimi, I'm not the one deciding, talk to Mark ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, cannot fix a hack
<Cimi> seb128, they will stop working on mir anyway :)
<seb128> Cimi, write a non hack implementation then?
<Cimi> seb128, can't
<Cimi> seb128, they require separate windows
<seb128> build support in Mir :p
<Cimi> I drop them
<Cimi> or I change design
<Cimi> I want them internal like facebook
<Cimi> and osx (prefer facebook impl)
<Saviq> Cimi, that will be supported on Mir, btw ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, separate surface of a certain type
<Cimi> Saviq, that move and send positions back and forth in sync with the app?
<Cimi> Saviq, workarea hints etc?
<Cimi> it's shitload of work
<Cimi> let's just make them internal
<Saviq> Cimi, still doable, if done properly in the toolkit :)
<Cimi> superfast, not hackish
<Cimi> Saviq, i doubt
<elopio> ping Saviq, kgunn: we need to meet to talk about testability requirements for this cycle and goals for the malta sprint.
<elopio> can we do it next week?
<Saviq> elopio, sure, I'm off Monday, available rest of the week
<elopio> Saviq, kgunn: what about tuesday, 10 minutes from now?
<kgunn> elopio use my calendar
<Saviq> elopio, OMG Tuesday is in 10 minutes?!
<elopio> right.
<Saviq> elopio, and yeah, just find a slot in our calendars
<elopio> Saviq: yes, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your free weekend :)
 * elopio dives into google calendar.
<Saviq> elopio, ;)
<elopio> kgunn: wow, you have all your mornings colored in the calendar.
 * elopio hugs kgunn.
<elopio> I've sent the invitation for wednesday
<Saviq> elopio, that time doesn't work for me ;|
 * Saviq looks for a better time
<dednick> greyback: what's the purpose of the ProcInfo class in unity-mir? why is it passed to app manager?
<greyback> dednick: it's used to support the --desktop_file_hint hack mainly. It fetches the command line for a PID and let's us parse it
<dednick> greyback: sure. but why is an empty one passed to the App manager?
<dednick> greyback: does ProcInfo mean "all process info" or "a single processes info"
<greyback> dednick: empty?
<greyback> it's used here:    std::unique_ptr<ProcInfo::CommandLine> info = m_procInfo->commandLine(pid);
<greyback> we set the PID for ProcInfo to fetch, then use it to parse the PID
<dednick> greyback: yeah, i know. But why is it passed to the app manager as a parameter? the class has no context.
<greyback> dednick: ah, for each of testing
<greyback> ease
<greyback> so it can be easily mocked
<dednick> greyback: ah. ok
<dednick> greyback: so it's supposed to identify "all process info"
<dednick> not just a single one
<Cimi> seb128, Saviq I think we should change designs and have scrollbars with the internal overlay
<seb128> Cimi, that works for me, but I'm not a designer
<Cimi> is massively easier to implement, and lot faster
<Saviq> Cimi, you want to present that to Mark? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I could, no problem
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH I don't care much, doesn't involve my work either way ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, neither mine
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but you care, I don't
<Cimi> but will for who in mir side will have to implement this
<Cimi> and qt side
<Cimi> and gtk
<Saviq> Cimi, toolkits only, Mir will support it anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but if it's internal to the window, mir needs to do 0
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise we need features from the server
<Saviq> Cimi, they need to do 0 anyway, those features are planned regardless of scrollbars, so they will get implemented
<Saviq> whether they'll be used for scrollbars or not is a completely different topic
<Saviq> Cimi, and I believe you're overreacting, if you can have a child surface and enforce/know its position in relation to the parent surface, it's really not that difficult to do
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not child surface
<Saviq> Cimi, it would be in Mir
<Cimi> Saviq, children stay within the parent dimensions
<Saviq> Cimi, said who?
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot float around the screen outside the parent
<Cimi> Saviq, X
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Saviq> since when do we care about what X implements?
<Saviq> Cimi, really, please trust people that thought about this
<Cimi> Saviq, not sure they thought about this
<Saviq> Cimi, believe me, they did
<Cimi> about how to implement overlay scrollbars in qt?
<Cimi> and gtk?
<Saviq> in Foo
<Cimi> cool then
<Cimi> I'll let them work on them
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't matter in what
<Saviq> Cimi, what matters to Mir is making it possible
<Saviq> in a sane way
<Cimi> Saviq, performance will still suck though :)
<Cimi> on scrolling
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, what's different with overlay scrollbars?
<Cimi> Saviq, because there is a client that waits for signals coming from the window manager/server
<Cimi> and this is out of the rendering pipeline of the toolkit
<Saviq> Cimi, and why does that have to suck?
<Cimi> because it is slower than direct input
<Cimi> if you move a mouse inside a mousearea
<Saviq> Cimi, slower than 16ms? ;)
<Cimi> is direct input
<Saviq> Cimi, I really fail to see the bottleneck here, it's one real value to communicate every frame
<Cimi> otherwise you move a window, this window is moved on the server that generates an event with how much it moved
<Cimi> there is a callback connected in the toolkit that translates this into input
<Saviq> Cimi, _one real value every frame_ really? bottleneck?
<Cimi> Saviq, it is super slow here on compiz
<Saviq> well now
<Cimi> on my machine
<Cimi> faster than  a 3000 retina macbook
<Saviq> why do you translate unity+compiz+X directly to Mir?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, we know you have a fast notebook
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot imagine if it is slow here
<Cimi> how it could be on a slower hardware
<Saviq> Cimi, good you're not writing it then
<Saviq> end of message, sorry
<Cimi> anyway
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> was about to say
<Cimi> just let's try to change design so we can have something much faster
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a broken argument
<Saviq> Cimi, "let's change design because it's slow"
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not inherently slow
<Saviq> Cimi, it's slow in the current implementation, let's make the implementation better
<Saviq> Cimi, some humility please
<Cimi> Saviq, well I also don't like the design
<Saviq> Cimi, so start with that, not with "it's slow on my beefy machine"
<Saviq> Cimi, that argument won't get you anywhere
<Cimi> I don't like it and is slow because of implementation
<elopio> Saviq: ok, you have permissions to move it, just find a better spot.
<Cimi> I much prefer other implementations of scrollbars
<elopio> or we can meet with you, and then with kevin.
<Saviq> elopio, would be easier if everyone had their work hours marked in the calendar :|
<elopio> yeah, I've just updated mine.
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but that doesn't lead to "let's change design" unless "I don't like it" resonates with those responsible for design and/or unless "it's slow because of implementation" is analyzed and determined to be unfixable, which in this case I tell you it's crazy to think it will be slow in every implementation - again, it's just one real value to communicate every frame
<Saviq> Cimi, we'd be in a much worse situation if we'd had problems to communicate that
<Saviq> mzanetti, look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-appsplash please and comment / add anything you think important
<sil2100> Saviq: btw.!
<sil2100> Saviq: we noticed an unity8 crash in our smoketesting recently, could you have someone look at that by any chance? I can fill in a bug if needed, the crash can be found here for instance: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/19:20140509.1:20140506.1/7941/unity8/
<sil2100> Saviq: (hi!)
<Saviq> sil2100, isn't it the same crash on unity8 exit?
<Saviq> grrrrr why no stacktrace :[
<Saviq> why aren't those preprocessed again? :)
<Saviq> :( rather
<Cimi> Saviq, best way for carousel shadow now is adding a property to Card, can I?
<Saviq> sil2100, same crash - bug #1315251
<ubot5> bug 1315251 in Unity 8 "unity8 7.86+14.10.20140429.2-0ubuntu1 crashes on recent utopic images" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315251
<Saviq> Cimi, can't the shadow be added in CardCarousel to the delegate?
<Saviq> Cimi, since it's the only place where we'd use it?
<Cimi> Saviq, but the delegate is the Card
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Cimi> Saviq, and to add shadow I need to set borderSource of artShape to an invalid value
<Saviq> base off of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dynamic_specialized_cards/+merge/218089 btw
<Cimi> Saviq, as well as placing under artShape
<Cimi> so cardShadow
<Cimi> bool
<Cimi> might be easy, light
<Saviq> Cimi, why do you need to remove the border, we don't want it in carousel?
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, so this one is the crash on stop as well? Thought it's something new as we had one unity8-crash on test-stop already 'fixed by itself' recently
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, ok, thanks for having a quick look!
<Saviq> sil2100, apparently not any more
<Cimi> Saviq, the border is an inset
<Cimi> Saviq, we would like an outer border, but the shadow is enough
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1317968 btw
<ubot5> bug 1317968 in Ubuntu CI Services "Smoketesting doesn't preprocess .crash files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317968
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, a) look into Albert's branch
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll need to insert the borderSource: "none" to the generated delegate in case of carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, and put the shadow in there under artShape
<Cimi> tak
<Saviq> Cimi, OTOH I still think we should be able to add the shadow in CardCarousel
<Saviq> with z: -1
<Cimi> Saviq, but I need the anchors of the artShape
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise I will fill the entire card
<Saviq> Cimi, the artShape *is* the card in carousel
<Cimi> yeah I know
<Cimi> but feels like it works because it's a specific case
<Cimi> it is not anchored to the right thing
<Saviq> Cimi, depends on what we want to support in the carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, if we say the only supported delegates are ubuntu-shaped
<Saviq> Cimi, and that carousel has drop-shadows
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the right place to put it
<Saviq> Cimi, if it's supposed to be specific to the dash, then CardCarousel is the place I believe
<Saviq> not Card itself, we don't want the shadow anywhere else
<Saviq> ~EOW o/
<Cimi> bye
<Cimi> catch you monday
<Cimi> rain is waiting for me http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743?day=1
<Cimi> x-|
<Cimi> wow weather for malta seems amazing
<Cimi> Saviq, I fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903/comments/522179 for Monday
<Cimi> mterry, which timezone is robert?
<Cimi> thought he was in canada
<mterry> Cimi, australia, not sure which
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, so height of the items changed and you had to make the thing smaller?
<Cimi> Saviq, from a quick look at the file
<Cimi> Saviq, it looked like the item number 9 was expected to be outside of the window
<Cimi> so I reduced height
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> will ask albert monday
<Cimi> you go and enjoy your weekend
<Cimi> I have 20 mins left
<Saviq> Cimi, it's my test, yeah that's correct
<Saviq> Cimi, ACK
<Cimi> Still on trusty :| :D
<mhr3> where do i get the tag remover script?
<mhr3> Saviq, ?^
<Cimi> mhr3, I'll give u
<Cimi> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh
<Cimi> mhr3, then you run both LOCAL and REMOTE
<mhr3> right, thx Cimi
<Cimi> so wget http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh
<Cimi> chmod
<Cimi> and run with the local path
<Cimi> then against where you pushed
<Cimi> otherwise it happens (it happened to me) that you keep pushing the tags
<Saviq> mhr3, you can supply multiple paths (i.e. ./strip-u8-tags lp:foo ~/bar lp:baz)
<mhr3> poor thing, it's deleting it one by one remotely
<mhr3> will take ages
<Cimi> mhr3, and be aware it takes ages for the remotes
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> mhr3, so do it when you don't want to close PC for weekend :)
<Cimi> probably 30 mins or less
<Cimi> more than 10 iirc
<mhr3> need to do some ironing
<mhr3> like a proper housewife
<mhr3> so i'll let it run
<mhr3> enjoy weekend everyone
<Saviq> mhr3, alternative would be to maybe use liblaunchpad, couldn't be bothered :P
<Cimi> mhr3, train yourself with warsow
<Cimi> instagib :P
<Cimi> that was fun
<mhr3> Cimi, heh, tell that to your body that i was passing by lots of times :P
<mhr3> *to your *dead* body :)
<Cimi> mhr3, the very old unreal tournament has a fun instagib mode
<Cimi> mhr3, runs on linux
<Cimi> mhr3, we might try that...
<Cimi> warsow runs crap on my notebook
<mhr3> yea, or we just convince dednick to install windows
<Cimi> otherwise quake 3
<Cimi> I don't have windows on my notebook
<Cimi> was thinking of malta :)
<mhr3> wow, am i the only one who doesn't delete that partition?
<Cimi> mhr3, bought a SSD
<mhr3> oh that reminds me, i wanted to order the wifi chip
<Cimi> no windows dvd
<Cimi> mhr3, first open your laptop and find out your mini pcie
<Cimi> mhr3, which model you have?
<mhr3> e430
<Cimi> http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/user_guides/e430_e530_ug_en.pdf
<Cimi> actually http://support.lenovo.com/en_GB/product-and-parts/detail.page?DocID=PD023308
<Cimi> mhr3, you want this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260/dp/B00E7QGHE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399655043&sr=8-1&keywords=7260
<Cimi> mhr3, here we go http://www.ebuyer.com/522031-bnw-intel-dual-band-wireless-ac-7260-2x2-7260-hmwwb
<Cimi> mhr3, I might buy one at that price
<Cimi> so I say bye bye broadcom
<mhr3> meh, already ordered from amazon :P
<Cimi> mhr3, so you in the office monday? ahahahah
<mhr3> Cimi, doesn't support prime :P
<mhr3> will arrive on tuesday probably
<mhr3> and anyway i have monday off :)
<Cimi> mhr3, I'm off to gym! let me know if  you want to play a bit over the weekend, we can play online
<Cimi> ciao
<mhr3> Cimi, got friends staying at my place, so we'll be walking around london
<Cimi> mhr3, rain is expected
<Cimi> :(
<mhr3> and that's why i need to do the ironing, so there's some actual space :)
<mhr3> yea... sucks
<mhr3> but well
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm still having to unlock and re-add apps on my Launcher when I get updates, wasn't that fixed?
<Saviq> mhall119, no, it wasn't, but will be, soon
<mhall119> ah, ok, I thought that was part of the big Unity 8 update that brought the new scopes
<Saviq> mhall119, no, totally unrelated :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-10
<Simon-> I'm trying to stop Unity handling the XF86PowerOff and XF86Sleep keys but it appears to be impossible. Even when I remove the keys from the keyboard layout it still responds to them
<Simon-> I gave up and filtered the keys out in xserver-xorg-input-evdev, the code to handle those keys is an impossible to navigate maze
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-05
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you on today?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: landings reopened, maybe we can do one? already have 15 on the queue D:
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i've been added to train driving
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yep.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, want to get started with this landing already or should I do this one?
<tsdgeos> sigh notify osd confused with quassel
<tsdgeos> let me restart
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess i can try doing this one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you planning on packaing the beta snapshot?
<tsdgeos> for 5.5
<Mirv> tsdgeos: beta snapshot? no, they don't release split sources for snapshots. so still waiting for the beta release.
<tsdgeos> k
<Mirv> or they don't release any sources as such, just built binaries from git
<tsdgeos> wanted to see if one of the tests that were crashing was fixed
<Mirv> yes, it'd be interesting to see whether any of the bugs so far get fixed by the beta release
<Mirv> tsdgeos: any word from thiago, is the fixing of qdbus postponed to 5.6 now?
<tsdgeos> don't know :/
<Mirv> no action for a few weeks in the codereview
<tsdgeos> it's hard to get him
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, I saw you're gearing towards a landing, just a reminder about http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ to keep consistent with CI runs
<mzanetti> mhm
<dandrader> mzanetti, so we can land things again?
<mzanetti> dandrader, bugfixes yes, feature not yet (but soon)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity8/notifications_icon_respect_ratio/+merge/258069 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll need to ask cihelp to add Jolla to the copyright exception list
<mzanetti> Saviq, seems to be quiet in JuJu land :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me just can't stay away :P
<mzanetti> Saviq, actually I wonder why it says Jolla
<mzanetti> seems to be a copy/paste mistake
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe not
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/256493/comments/643494 ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I mean... I'm looking into it
<Saviq> MacSlow, are you not getting lp emails from your MPs?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I should... I need to check my imapfilter-settings, where they end up
<MacSlow> Saviq, I got the email with you your comment about the _get_unity_pid() about a week ago... but the one regarding the "SKIP"-issue just now... although it's time-stamped with 30.4.
<Saviq> MacSlow, thunderbird by any chance?
<MacSlow> Saviq, the most likely cause... thunderbird is just crap, but I've not found a good replacement yet (and I won't switch to mutt)
<MacSlow> Saviq, unfortunately geary isn't ready yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, you had the same issue - tbird not updating your folders ↑, did you solve it somehow?
<mzanetti> no... I basically walk through all the folders with the arrow-down key twice a day to be sure I fetch all the mails :/
<mzanetti> interestingly this issue seems only to happen with canonical server, not with my personal mail...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, do you ever run into the situation where thunderbird just freezes for 30-120 seconds and loads up a cpu-core?
<mzanetti> MacSlow, indeed, since last week this happens every time my calendar syncs
<MacSlow> writing any kind of eMail with that is nerve-wrecking!
<mzanetti> if it's happening to you too it might be the launcher meeting
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I have that for ages (years) never found a proper fix for this... it's in the mozilla-bug-db for some time now
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ?
<dandrader> greyback_, the dpr stuff is not ready for a final review yet, right?
<greyback_> dandrader: the qtubuntu branch is good, I've updated the qtmir branch this morning to address your concerns
<dandrader> greyback_, did you see this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/DPR/+merge/257515/comments/643672
<greyback_> dandrader: ah I forgot that on Friday, will fix
 * greyback_ wants to switch DLOG to qCDebug to avoid such things in future
<MacSlow> Saviq, the app-rotation test no longer starts the web-browser... :/
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking into it
<greyback_> dandrader: qtubuntu fix pushed (plus other ftbfs with debug mode on)
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, now I need pointers on how to try out all those branches
<greyback_> dandrader: main way to test: build all the branches listed in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-037
<greyback_> dandrader: install on device, then set QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO=2 in /etc/environment, then reboot
<dandrader> mzanetti, there seems to be a merge conflic with the ubuntu-ui-toolkit branch here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-037
<dandrader> greyback_, then I should see everything larger? what's the effect
<mzanetti> dandrader, hmm... I don't think this silo is valid any more...
<mzanetti> I thought it'd be gone already
<greyback_> dandrader: you should see no real difference
<greyback_> mzanetti: ah really? /me cancels a job
<mzanetti> greyback_, well, looking at it, it seems to hold my branches
<mzanetti> while instead it should have yours/ours
<greyback_> true
<mzanetti> we could probably just update the spreadsheet to point to the correct ones
<greyback_> we'd need to remove the UITK branch, they use a staging branch and land differently
<mzanetti> indeed...
<mzanetti> well, originally this silo has been set up for easier testing, not exactly for landing as is
<greyback_> cool, in which case I vote keeping it in, but not landing it
<mzanetti> at some point people asked me if it's still needed, we said no, so I thought it'd be gone
<mzanetti> but ok, let's keep it, put the correct branches in there and test the whole thing
<dandrader> I guess I should wait a bit then?
<greyback_> grr the spreadsheet won't let me edit it
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah, there's no rush
<mzanetti> tedg, hey ho. wanted to ask about the content-hub OOM killer hack. I would agree with you that ideally unity/qtmir shouldn't need to do that
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... looks like supportedOrientations is no longer properly set up, thus skipping tests early (to avoid testing unsupported orientations) doesn't work any more
<mzanetti> tedg, however, I'm worried the proper solution will take another half a year or so to be in place. we can't wait that long
<mzanetti> iiuc, you've vetoed our temporary solution last week
<tedg> mzanetti, Why is a correct solution going to take a half a year?
<mzanetti> tedg, that's just me assuming. If you tell me something else I'd be happy
<tedg> mzanetti, It seems to me the fix is that content hub needs to detect when it's gone away and restart it.
<tedg> mzanetti, Have you guys talked to kenvandine about it?
<mzanetti> greyback_, dednick, have we? ^^
<tedg> mzanetti, My issue with the hack is that it's always going to be a problem on low memory devices like the e4.5, Telegram today, but something else tomorrow. We have to assume only one is running at once and handle that.
<mzanetti> tedg, in prectice I would say 3rd party apps won't cope with that... imo we should at least try to do our best to kill other things first
<tedg> mzanetti, It shouldn't be an app thing, it should be a content hub thing.
<tedg> mzanetti, The issue is that it sends the dbus message into the ether, no?
<mzanetti> tedg, think of this: you're in telegram, inside some chat. you decide to attach a picture. content hub comes up. telegram is killed. you pick a file, telegram is restarted. now it needs to restore where you've been and send the file.
<mzanetti> while I know this is the desired solution, this is one of *many* scenarios.
<tedg> mzanetti, Yes, makes sense to me. Not sure what the issue is there?
<mzanetti> no go through the store and see how many apps do the state saving properly. I estimate you'll find 0
<mzanetti> because it is *very* complex
<greyback_> we need dednick to have this conversation
<tedg> Isn't that why we provide a state saver in the SDK?
<mzanetti> won't cut it
<tedg> But, regardless, we still have to assume that the app would get killed.
<tedg> Because there's always a device that it'll happen on.
<greyback_> which yields a lousy user experience
<mzanetti> what I'm saying is, IMO we should try to improve the user experience by trying our best to not run into that, because many third party apps just won't handle it
<tedg> Buy more RAM?
<tedg> Not sure how we can ensure no applications get killed.
<mzanetti> we can at least make sure you kill other apps first, than the one waiting on content hub
<mzanetti> which will help in most of the cases
<tedg> Sure, and trusted prompt sessions do that.
<mzanetti> and there we're at the "another half a year"
<tedg> kenvandine did a POC on it last sprint, they're just working out the details now.
<greyback_> mzanetti: we need a meeting, there's too many moving parts here
<mzanetti> greyback_, speaking of meeting :)
 * greyback_ gonna throttle the messaging indicator
<tedg> I do agree that we need OOM killer work. It should do some sort of LRU and it should kill entire cgroups.
<davmor2> I feel sorry for OOM everyone wants to kill him :(
<dednick> i think maybe for the short term, we should get the main use cases where this is causing an issue to work properly and wait for the OOM to be more smart to hit everything.
<dednick> mzanetti, tedg ^
<dednick> assuming that the OOM killer will actually be doing this...
<mhall119> who all is coming to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22447/user-documentation-for-unity-8/ ?
<greyback_> mzanetti: ^^ want me there too?
<mzanetti> greyback_, sure, why not
<mzanetti> mhall119, I'm in
<mzanetti> greyback_, I'd could use a helping hand in tomorrow's unity8 show and tell
<greyback_> mzanetti: how can I help?
<mzanetti> coming up with things to show
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> I can show current state, maybe a bit of the desktop spread
<mzanetti> but not sure if that'll be an hour worth
<greyback_> the convergence stuff
<mzanetti> if you have some cool protos around for multiple screens/surfaces etc
<greyback_> I'll have to dig
<tsdgeos> cimi: would you do this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noComponentsInGeneratedCardCreatorCode/+merge/258252
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you double check it doesn't clash with carousel and others?
<cimi> tsdgeos, do we need this anyway?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I think soon we should rewrite cardcreator anyway
<cimi> tsdgeos, as said, is a nightmare
<MacSlow> Saviq, pushed a fix for the too early AP rotation-test
<MacSlow> Saviq, + skip
<dandrader> greyback__, still there?
<greyback__> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> greyback__, on the desktop, for the first lifecycle iteration, should I suspend minimized apps or just keep them all running
<greyback__> dandrader: if it more convenient, I say keep all running.
<dandrader> greyback__, ok, it sure is less code
<greyback__> dandrader: that's what I guessed
<greyback__> dandrader: how is it looking overall? Big diff?
<dandrader> greyback__, making unity8 handle app lifecycle is pretty straight forward
<dandrader> greyback__, I guess the biggest diff will be in qtmir, removing the lifecycle-tied-to-app-focus parts
<greyback__> dandrader: ack. I'm happy to hear that
<greyback__> it implies to me that there's a lot of logic in qtmir that needs to go, and moving it to unity8 is much nicer
<dandrader> yeah
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-06
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, good morning. how's the landing going? need any help?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so been runnning the test plan
<tsdgeos> all good for now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the test plan doesn't mention autopilot tests
<tsdgeos> but i guess we still run them?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, please run them. ideally according to the doc Saviq linked yesterday...
<tsdgeos> we should link that from the test plan
<mzanetti> http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<mzanetti> yes, lemme do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, FYI: they added a 1001 priority for the overlay ppa, an add-apt-repository + upgrade might not work proper
<Saviq> the citrain tool should still work I think
<mzanetti> yep, using citrain tool
<Saviq> but pay close attention to what's upgraded
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> if doesn't work, drop the extra-ppas.pref file from /etc/preferences.d/
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, also, top tip: `sudo stop whoopsie`, this way unity8 crash on exit won't slow down testing
<mzanetti> hah! good one
<Saviq> (well, just the first time it will
<Saviq> )
<tsdgeos> this ./scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh doesn't work at all
<tsdgeos> asks me for the password of the phone when doing things
<tsdgeos> and gets stuck there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you use the provision script too?
<tsdgeos> i think i did
<tsdgeos> but maybe not
<tsdgeos> anyhow added myself as ultra sudoer and contienued
<tsdgeos> now it's stuck somewhere else
<tsdgeos> ah no it's actualyl doing stuff
<MacSlow> Saviq, can't get the test to run now (image 191 on mako) was fine yesterday with 190.
<MacSlow> Saviq, which silo do you use for testing?
<Saviq> MacSlow, demo-stuff, you probably did not get the upgraded bits because of a package pin
<Saviq> MacSlow, drop /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref, apt update and dist-upgrade again
<MacSlow> trying that now...
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you know anything about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1324142 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support providing fallback images" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> i'm doing it in the unity8 side
<tsdgeos> and was wondering if we need to cater for this usecase
<tsdgeos> widgetData["source"] is invalid, so we load widgetData["fallback"]
<tsdgeos> can widgetData["source"] change after that?
<tsdgeos> because at the moment if it changes, i ignore it and stay in widgetData["fallback"]
<dandrader> greyback, as for lifecycle in unity8, the non-trivial part is when you switch between usage modes. on staged -> windowed, I don't think we want to resume all the suspended applications at once. I thinkit would be better to resume them as they get focused
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, change how? like a thumbnail was generated in the meantime?
<tsdgeos> like the model gets changed
<tsdgeos> i guess no right
<tsdgeos> we don't have updating models
<greyback> dandrader: fair enough
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, that would be a new search
<tsdgeos> which would mean starting over and stuff
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> so i guess i'll go with the current code, now i have to convince mzanetti :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, btw, please check with michi as the new thumbnailer is in the works. may be relevant for error cases?
<tsdgeos> that's fine
<tsdgeos> the can just return QImage() instaead of the fallback
<tsdgeos> but there's a branch about that
<tsdgeos> we talked about it already in london
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, cool
<MacSlow> Saviq, even after updating (and rebooting) I'm getting the "no process found with pid..." errors
<Saviq> MacSlow, did you remove ~/.cache/QML?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup always do that before each test-run
<MacSlow> Saviq, no crash... no syslog-entry...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I didn't dump all DBus-traffic yet...
<Saviq> never do that, it's useless
<Saviq> MacSlow, just check that you have the correct version of unity8 installed
<Saviq> and all the other packages from the silo
<MacSlow> Saviq, which one... in sources.list.d I've only unity-team/demo-stuff and ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<Saviq> MacSlow, apt-cache policy unity8?
<MacSlow> Saviq, lists unity8 8.10+rot1676+ap1615~ubuntu15.04.1
<Saviq> MacSlow, full output please
<MacSlow> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10996651
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, you need to find out why unity8 exits/crashes, sorry but I won't be able to help
<Saviq> in any case, it's something in your environment, I've never had that issue on either krillin or mako
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll dig into it
<Saviq> MacSlow, obvious place to look is `autopilot run -v...` and ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, do you know why uqmlscene is stuck on 20% cpu all the time?
<dandrader> mzanetti, never noticed it
 * dandrader checks
<mzanetti> dandrader, it depends on the size of the window how much it uses, but it constantly spins the cpu to some degree
<mzanetti> as if it would keep on repainting all the time
<dandrader> mzanetti, I get 0% CPU here on an idle "make tryShell" with lp:unity8
<mzanetti> odd
 * mzanetti tries with a clean trunk
<mzanetti> dandrader, with clean trunk and make tryShell I get like 7% ide cpu usage. if I maximize the window it goes up to 10%
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I see it now. top shows around 5% on a maximized window
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think there are some QT env vars that will print out render loop info, right greyback?
<mzanetti> there is... can't remember it atm
<greyback> dandrader: yeah, QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render,build,change,upload,roots,dump,noalpha,noopaque,noclip
<greyback> pick & choose the log you want
<greyback> QSG_RENDER_TIMING=1 just to prove it is renderering continually
<mzanetti> yep. it is constantly rendering
<greyback> QSG_VISUALIZE=changes will show why, if it is visible
<mzanetti> seems invisible :/
<greyback> QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=change then will indicate what of the scenegraph changed requiring a render
<greyback> harder to figure out what qml element that corresponds to though
<greyback> Gammaray might be able to help
<mzanetti> hmm... that's not printing anything
<greyback> no? but it is rendering? would there be an Animator working?
<mzanetti> not that I know of... it happens with all tryXXX things
<mzanetti> so maybe the c++ code calls update() in a loop or so
<greyback> lemme see
<mzanetti> anpok, hey, could you please merge ~mir-team/unity-system-compositor/toggle-cursor and trigger a rebuild in silo0
<dandrader> mzanetti, we want a property in Application so that unity8 can use it to suspend/resume apps. Properties are good instead of funcitons (suspend(), resume()) because you can write declarative (bindings!) code
<mzanetti> dandrader, is that a question?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I want to avoid this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996980/
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I was discussing with greyback a name for that property
<mzanetti> yeah, definitely +1 on properties
<dandrader> mzanetti, my suggestion is Application.requestedState
<greyback> dandrader: let's give him some context
<dandrader> mzanetti, but it has the drawback that setting it to Starting doesn't make sense (ie, Application will ignore it)
<dandrader> mzanetti, and that greyback said there's no use for requesting the Stopped state
<greyback> mzanetti: we're discussing an API for application running state. We have a readonly property for each application which indicates: starting, running, suspended, stopped
<dandrader> mzanetti, so unity8 really only needs to switch between Running and Suspended
<dandrader> mzanetti, so a boolean would suffice. but we didn't find a good name for a boolean
<greyback> mzanetti: what we want is to have a way for shell to suggest to qtmir that a certain app can be suspended or not
<mzanetti> property bool canSuspend
<mzanetti> perhaps
<mzanetti> or rather, suspendAllowed
<dandrader> canSuspend, suspendAllowed implies that this is just a suggestion, not a request
<mzanetti> yeah well, isn't that what it is?
<mzanetti> qtmir still does what it feels like, i.e. ignoring it because of the whitelist
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, unity8 is controlling the lifecycle. it wants/needs and app to suspend or resume
<greyback> "can be suspend" is a suggestion. "should be running right now" is a demand
<dandrader> not just suggest/hint it
<greyback> but yeah, I agree that a boolean is enough
<mzanetti> then lets invert it... active or something
<mzanetti> whereas active == true indicates it must not be suspended
<mzanetti> active == false means qtmir might suspend it
<dandrader> the term "active" is taken
<dandrader> I think
<mzanetti> :D
<dandrader> the good thing about requestedState is that it obvious it affects the read-only state property
<mzanetti> well... I'm sure we can find a name for that property, bottomline is, I'm voting for a boolean too
<dandrader> naming is the hardest part
<mzanetti> I tend to disagree :D
<greyback> "active" is simple, I don't see it being used
<dandrader> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_window
<greyback> it's not a property on a window though, it is an application
<dandrader> still...
<dandrader> hmmm, maybe active would do...
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> after all this isn't public api... we can always rename it if we feel like
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, ok, so I will go for Application.active then
<mzanetti> wfm
<greyback> cool
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you confirm that make tryPreviewZoomableImage doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> when clicking on the image the overlay oepns but nothing happens
<tsdgeos> i.e. the image is lost
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or you ↑ ?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> yeah, the overlay seems black here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> it's because it's black on black
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<tsdgeos> and changes the asset
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the qml-cache related fix you packported from Qt 5.5 ... do we carry that already as a distro-patch?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: not sure which fix you mean
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the one that forces me to wipe ~/.cache/QML before each ap-test-run for shell-rotation
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: that code is totally ours
<tsdgeos> it doesn't exist in Qt
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, can I globally/system-wide disable it via an env-var?
<tsdgeos> no idea
<tsdgeos> ask ricm
<tsdgeos> he coded it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just pinged him... thx
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> who is going to join the UOS session now for unity8 by default
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-unity-8-as-default-desktop
<seb128> Saviq, ^ in memory of the good old time? ;-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback ↑
<greyback> yep
<seb128> thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, was having lunch :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'm confused about the fallback machinery
<tsdgeos> for images
<tsdgeos> for card mascot
<tsdgeos> reading https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/fallback-image/+merge/245622
<tsdgeos> it says
<tsdgeos> - The JSON for a CategoryRenderer now supports a "fallback" field in the "art" and "mascot" entries of the "components" dictionary.
<tsdgeos> but was mascot ever a dictionary?
<tsdgeos> i guess ti doesn't matter really now that i think :D
<tsdgeos> ignore me plz
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: about the "edit review" thing we were speaking with Patricia, is there a bug or something about it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i think there is. i'm in uds session right now, will get back to you later
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1318144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318144 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Can't edit reviews" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so i guess we need a unity8 entry in there, since there's changes needed from our side too, right?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> k added
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so will you do the scopes side and then tell me the new widget formats i have to implement?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you need the attribute names etc?
<tsdgeos> preview widget name and attrbute names yeah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, yeah, i'm currently working on the scope, will let you know all that tomorrow morning
<tsdgeos> also this is high/medium
<tsdgeos> but then Patricia made it seem as it was quite more important
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes. this bug was opened one year. i got it recently and was told it needs fixing now. so, kinda important
<pstolowski> * one year ago
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, unfortunately, i cannot set priorities on most of the bugs for some reason (probably these opened in Ubuntu project)
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> we tricked the ubuntu bug control to give us power over changing stuff
<tsdgeos> want me to change it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, feel free to
<tsdgeos> High?
<tsdgeos> Critical?
<pstolowski> high is ok
<tsdgeos> done
<pstolowski> let's not put even more pressure on ourselves ;')
<tsdgeos> he he
 * tsdgeos eods
<tsdgeos> tty tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, hope I didn't talk too much ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq, no worries :D
<mzanetti> all fine
<mzanetti> anpok, hey, did you have a chance to update the u-s-c branch by now?
<mzanetti> olli wants to install the silo
<davmor2> Saviq: were there no magic pendant talks?
<Saviq> davmor2, I got invited, couldn't refuse ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: hahaha
<balloons> for those who asked today; I pushed a new build of terminal and filemanager for x86 to the store. Ready for your unity8 desktops
<Saviq> \o/
<gQuigs> for unity8 devel, so ./run --what would give the right input devices to give me a desktop/windowed view
<gQuigs> ah, apparently just fullscreening, nvm :P
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-07
<mhall119> can I build unity8 on utopic, or does it require vivid?
<mhall119> unity8-build-deps is trying to install newer versions of packages than I have
<RAOF> mhall119: I believe you *should* be able to build on utopic (as long as you also have the various deps-from-source, such as Mir), but vivid's a better bet.
<mhall119> RAOF: well I'm certainly getting an error on a clean branch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: did you get time to produce the fields i need to implement the review modification stuff?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, not yet, sorry, will get them soonish
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noComponentsInGeneratedCardCreatorCode/+merge/258252 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixtestMainNavigation/+merge/258173 ?
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> and i'll also need a volunteer for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fallbackImage/+merge/258399
<cimi> tsdgeos, you 100% we don't need components in the cards?
<cimi> carousel and such... (just asking weird cases)
<tsdgeos> cimi: the component is per category, so no, the card should never need it, we can generate the code based on the component contents
<tsdgeos> same for template btw
<tsdgeos> generated code should not depend on template because we can know that on compile time
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity8/notifications_icon_respect_ratio/+merge/258069 for you!
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx for pointing that out... I've been looking up and down my inbox and don't see any email notification regarding this
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, running make testDashContent gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007513/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, make xvfbtestDashContent passes fine though
<mzanetti> I don't think it's related to that branch
<mzanetti> just as a FXI
<mzanetti> FYI
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm, really? damnit, i had that whole test running for 2 hours here :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's with or without my branch?
<mzanetti> on that above branch
<mzanetti> but the failing line doesn't seem to be the one you touched
<tsdgeos> sure, but the thing is making it all more stable :/
<tsdgeos> not just one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you have it failing all the time?
<mzanetti> 2 out of 2 failing with testDashContent
<mzanetti> 2 out of 2 passing with xvfbtestDashContent
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, tried a third time, failed again
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> not here
<tsdgeos> does runnig it standalone makes it fail too?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> yep. still failing
<mzanetti> make testDashContent FUNCTION="DashContent::test_show_header_on_list_movement"
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me give you a patch to try to see what's happening
<mzanetti> now that's interesting... it's passing with GRID_UNIT_PX=16 here
<mzanetti> but with the default of 8 it fails
<mzanetti> probably still just timing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you actually see some animation happening?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you try http://paste.ubuntu.com/11007606/ and paste the output
<tsdgeos> i wonder if the animation is simply not happening for you
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, qml: 120 112
<mzanetti> repeatedly
<mzanetti> not sure what animation I should see
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the header coming down
<tsdgeos> i guess you don't :D
<tsdgeos> does replacing the units.gu(2) by 4 in the touchFlick help?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah. not animating
<tsdgeos> probably not but let's make sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, passing with units.gu(4)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i guess we can increase that
<tsdgeos> it's just to trigger a "horizontal move"
<tsdgeos> so it doesn't matter the actual number
<tsdgeos> just weird you need it and not me
<mzanetti> indeed...
<tsdgeos> pushed anyawy
 * mzanetti reverts and pulla
<mzanetti> pulls
<mzanetti> ack. passing now
 * tsdgeos shurgs
<tsdgeos> tx for the review :)
<dandrader_> mzanetti, are wily repos already open?
<dandrader_> ie, can we release stuff? :)
<mzanetti> dandrader_, not that I know of
<Saviq> dandrader_, mzanetti, there are silos targeting wily at least http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-014
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=wily
<mzanetti> yeah, just saw that too
<mzanetti> I just asked sil, he said the system is ready but the higher-ups didn't formally open it yet, as it usually seems to happen
<mzanetti> so I guess we can start preparing silos targettting it
<cimi> tsdgeos, I need to start using Ubuntu Components 1.3, but this spits out dozens of new deprecated debug messages
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall I first fix those, then in a later branch do the feature?
<Saviq> pete-woods, you might want to look at lp:unity8 for a refactored QmlPlugins.cmake
<cimi> more than dozen, fundreds :D
<cimi> hundreds
<pete-woods> Saviq: that's where I stole it from
<tsdgeos> cimi: can we just introduce it in the file you need it?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, but it doesn't look current?
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah wait, it is
<Saviq> pete-woods, but
<Saviq> pete-woods, qmake foo will break cross-building
<pete-woods> Saviq: you're right, it's not quite current
<pete-woods> will pull updates
<pete-woods> Saviq: from the looks of it I just need to delete a few buts
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah but I think it complains for others...
<cimi> tsdgeos, I receive ton of debug messages, but the debug messages aren't clear
<cimi> tsdgeos, <Unknown File>: QML UCDeprecatedTheme: Theme.palette is deprecated. Use ThemeSettings instead
<cimi> unknown file :/
<Saviq> cimi, grep -r Theme.palette ;)
<cimi> Saviq, did, MANY files :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I take it that QMLPLUGIN_DESTINATION is magically set by Qt now?
<Saviq> pete-woods, no
<Saviq> pete-woods, but you shouldn't use qmake either, that won't work in cross-building
<pete-woods> Saviq: well I just stole your macro :p
<Saviq> pete-woods, my macro never called qmake ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, because we don't install in the public dir
<pete-woods> Saviq: ah, that explains that then
<pete-woods> I can just set it to usr/lib/ARCH/…
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's the only way right now
<pete-woods> works for me!
<Saviq> pete-woods, just a note, those macros (should actually be functions...) are meant to be wrapped
<Saviq> so they're generic
<Saviq> pete-woods, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/CMakeLists.txt
<pete-woods> there is a wrapper function right at the bottom
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, I stole that function
<Saviq> pete-woods, good, I just saw that export_* was installing to QT_INSTALL_QML by default, don't do that :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, on that note, you might want to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-qmltests/+merge/257835
<pete-woods> Saviq: will do :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, we need tests in cmake-extras btw..
<Saviq> pete-woods, and re: QT_INSTALL_QML, QTBUG: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-29987 - but seems they just punted it
<cimi> tsdgeos, some warning might not be ours, since I grep for some of those warnings and they are not in unity8
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, I'm using a landing of indicator-network which uses most of the macros as a sort of test at the moment
<cimi> tsdgeos, might be sdk broken somewhere
<pete-woods> Saviq: but yeah, need to come up with a proper testing structure
<pete-woods> wow, marked as invalid
<pete-woods> nice
<pete-woods> it's amazing how difficult we are able to make each other's lives
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah... [testing] totally, I'm quite scared to rely on this for all our builds with no tests... refactoring this thing was a mess
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure, unity8 is a good testing ground for it, but would rather... you know ;)
<pete-woods> well it looks like your refactoring only significantly touches the QmlTest.cmake
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh yeah, that's just for this
<Saviq> pete-woods, but QmlTest.cmake should make it into cmake-extras at some poitn
<Saviq> *point
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, but that file is big and scary!
<pete-woods> patches welcome! :p
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> once it actually gets ACKed, we'll see how it goes
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you remember the cmake variable for arch triplet, btw?
<pete-woods> I always forget the thing, and have to scour all my projects for it
<Saviq> pete-woods, is there one? :D /me asked gcc -dumpmachine ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
 * Saviq fixes qmltest
<Saviq> pete-woods, hum hum, isn't that going to be arm for x-building?
<Saviq> that's probably good for this, not good for my use...
<Saviq> OTOH we're not running those tests when x-building...
<pete-woods> Saviq: tbh I thought it pretty much did what you said, i.e. parse gcc -somethingorother
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, but when cross, gcc is not gcc ;)
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> you don't want to run tests on build arch if it != host arch anyway
<pete-woods> true, dat!
<ChrisTownsend>  
<tsdgeos> cimi: well not broken but updated no
<tsdgeos> ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, but if I write a patch that deprecates something, I make sure I don't have deprecates in my own code :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: oh well
<tedg> greyback, Apparently it's already done for bug 1416096
<ubot5> bug 1416096 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "expose battery charging state on the bus" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416096
<tedg> greyback, You should be able to use the same value
 * tedg is sad that he didn't find an action item for charles
<greyback> tedg: sweet
<charles> currently it's a string; you could test for "plugged_in = (state=='charging') || (state=='fully-charged')"
<josharenson> elopio_: do you want to review this, or should I get someone from unity? https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/qa_helpers/+merge/258435
<josharenson> elopio_: re qa_helper... How do you feel about making _is_greeter_active() public so that process_helpers can assert that the greeter was visible before calling unlock? I'm not sure its necessary, but that's how it was before.
<josharenson> elopio_: I guess the wait_for_greeter call would fail actually so there is no reason... I like the logic all contained in the module better anyway
<elopio_> josharenson: yes, I thougth that wait will raise the exception. But as you prefer, both sound good to me.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-08
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: spoke to thiago yesterday, he's shelving the dbus changes for Qt 5.6
<tsdgeos> in case you need to free a silo or something
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, it'd good to know. I wonder if we can manage without them. we'll notice of course if we get QDBus related crash traces.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i guess we will
<tsdgeos> dednick: just tested and commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-maximumWaitBufferInterval/+merge/257347
<tsdgeos> please check i'm not testing the wrong thing :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: there's a branch to go with it now. should probably add that to the MP
<tsdgeos> please
<dednick> tsdgeos: there's a bug in the indicator mock which throws off the AP test
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/fix-laggy-indicators-autopilot/+merge/258411
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> tx
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, i've sent you the proposal for edit widget
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look soon-ish
<tsdgeos> dednick: unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_greeter_hides_on_app_open is still failing as autopilot test, did you have a look at it or should we find someone else to?
<dednick> tsdgeos: I didn't have a look at that one. only the indicator ones
<dednick> tsdgeos: i can take a look at that one as well though
<tsdgeos> dednick: that'd be great
<tsdgeos> maybe we can get green back \o/
<dednick> tsdgeos: lol. for a day or 2 at least ;)
<tsdgeos> until the next landing :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: um. is the greeter supposed to hide if an app opens?
<dednick> tsdgeos: what if you have a password?
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh, i think it might just be that the greeter is swiped away, but not "unlocked"
<tsdgeos> dednick: right
<tsdgeos> which actually the test seems to be doing
<tsdgeos> so have to check where it's failing
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. looks like it can't find the proxy or something. but checking on ubuntu-app-list shows the fake app. will need to look into it in more detail.
<dednick> tsdgeos: works if you have the greeter open though :/
<dednick> unlocked i mean
<tsdgeos> dednick: you mean wihtout password?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: why author?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i suspect we may want to display your name as we do with existing reviews (i don't have visuals to confirm)?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but maybe not
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: but can't we do that with a text widget or something? that's how we do it now, no?
<tsdgeos> maybe not
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, now we do it with 'reviews' widget (see the doc i linked to)
<tsdgeos> right
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, 'reviews' widget takes multiple tuples and has ;'author' for each
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: let's have it in there, it won't hurt and then we can decide whether to show it in the ui or not
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> just answered the email for completion
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cool, thanks
<dednick> tsdgeos: no, if you enter the password manually while it's "waiting for whatever it is waiting for"
<dednick> tsdgeos: nevermind. i'll figure it out ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: that's weird i don't remember that test went past the locker
<tsdgeos> dednick: :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's possible we're suspending the app before AP is able to get the proxy for introspection.
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> afaik this test used to work not very long ago
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1446846/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446846 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Three consistent autopilot test failures" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick, I think the problem there is that we're left with the lockscreen after having spawned the app
<Saviq> so greeter hides, sure, but the lockscreen's still on
<dednick> Saviq, tsdgeos: ubuntu-app-watch says the apps are being paused. both dash and fake app.
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure but that's always been the way it worked and i think that test passed "before"
<tsdgeos> for some definition of "before"
<tsdgeos> obviously way before you filed the bug
<dednick> tsdgeos: perhaps we need to modify the test. it's making the assumption that the app is in a "running" state at some arbitrary time after starting
<dednick> where that should only definately the case after we unlock the greeter.
<dednick> Saviq: ^?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, definitely a test issue
<dednick> Saviq, tsdgeos: hm. unfortunately it's autopilot/launcher code that's waiting for the proxy :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fwiw I think we "fixed" the fact that the apps were getting focused under lockscreen at some point
<Saviq> dednick, we might need to trick the lockscreen to go away in this test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *or* the mock lightdm refactor
 * Saviq wonders if that test wasn't relying on the "single" lightdm mock
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> dednick: do we have a review checlist for https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-maximumWaitBufferInterval/+merge/257347 ? or do i use the unity8 one and that's it?
<dednick> Saviq: well, we can force the lockscreen open, but that's cheeting a bit ;)
<dednick> *cheating
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, let me add it quick
<Saviq> dednick, I think we have the mock lightdm with no password for this use case
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh. review. don't think we have one
<dednick> just an MP one
<tsdgeos> dednick: well the test is about "opening app hides greeter", it's not cheating to put there a greeter that helps us testing
<tsdgeos> dednick: oh, i just realized i can't top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-maximumWaitBufferInterval/+merge/257347 you'll need to find someone that's on the team
<dednick> tsdgeos: i meant that it's cheating to force the lock screen open explicitly. since it skips what we're testing. not having a password enabled it's cheating.
<tsdgeos> dednick: no no, because having the lock screen is fine
<tsdgeos> it's what's it is supposed to do
<tsdgeos> swipe the greeter away
<tsdgeos> if you have no lock screen then you get the app
<tsdgeos> if you have lock screen then you get the lockscreen
<Saviq> dednick, tsdgeos, LIBLIGHTDM_MOCK_MODE=single will fix the test I reckon
<tsdgeos> so we can either adapt the test to just check that the greeter went away and not test the app is running
<tsdgeos> or we can adapt the test to check the greeter went away and the app is running
<dednick> cimi: can you add Unity team to the ubuntu-settings-components team?
<cimi> dednick, yup
<tsdgeos> i have no particular opinion on what's better
<dednick> Saviq: how do i set the env var for a single test, or do i need to move it to another test suite?
<dednick> since u8 is started by setup
<Saviq> dednick, grep for LIGHTDM in tests/autopilot, there's others that do it
<cimi> dednick, done
<Saviq> even if they're doing it in a hacky way
<dednick> answer is to make a new test case :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: or that
<dednick> tsdgeos: that's the way everything does it. can't launch unity8 before setting the env
<tsdgeos> dednick: you lost me there :D but that's fine if you know what you're doing :D
<dednick> Saviq: damnit. can't seem to use fake greeter. if we do, we don't get real apps...
<dednick> Saviq: i could thread it to unlock while waiting for the proxy :/
<Saviq> dednick, you mean that the import path is the same for fake greeter and fake apps?
<Saviq> we need to be able to pick'n'choose...
<dednick> Saviq: you need to set _qml_mock_enabled apparently
<dednick> Saviq: which i think gets all the mocks rather than just lightdm
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<dednick> Saviq, tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11023987/ :S
<dednick> Saviq: thread waits until the greeter is swiped by app open, and unlocks it. :)
<Saviq> dednick, that kinda works...
<dednick> pretty dodgey
<dednick> but will work until we can get selective mock shizzle.
<Saviq> dednick, the other way would be to install a copy of the mock lightdm into a separate path (like we do with Unity.Application)...
<tsdgeos> dednick: i think it's ok
<dednick> I'll put in a FIXME for when we have mock selection.
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/fix-autopilot-failures-1446846/+merge/258411
<dednick> i've just updated the original MP.
<tsdgeos> k
<dednick> tsdgeos: should I get on with the video play back in previews? or were you planning on doing it?
 * dednick goes for lunch
<tsdgeos> dednick: you can take it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/edit_reviews/+merge/258623
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, awesome! i'll give it a try with my code
<dandrader> mzanetti, is any sort of qml cache present on devel-proposed?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm getting a very weird behavior that is driving me mad
<dandrader> mzanetti, it seems that when I change from DesktopStage to TabletStage or vice-versa
<dandrader> mzanetti, the previous stage somehow lives on
<tsdgeos> ah that kind of cache, don't know, we have the file cache to speed up startup
<mzanetti> dandrader, I think that's still the Loader bug
<tsdgeos> but shouldn't affect that
<dandrader> mzanetti, although I can't see it. some of its bindings still seem to act
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> there is a bug in the loader, in combination with gsettings-qml
<mzanetti> I digged into that for a day... found a workaround, but still haven't understood what's happening
<dandrader> ok, so I'm not crazy afterall
<mzanetti> if gsettings changes and causes the loader to load something different in the same event loop pass, the loader won't free its memory
<mzanetti> workaround is to decouple it with a timer of interval 1 or similar
<dandrader> mzanetti, so the workaround is to have a timer to trigger the Loader.source change?
<mzanetti> well, actually, lemme find a branch
<dandrader> ditto
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you don't have a merge proposal with that workaround?
<mzanetti> dandrader, this one would fix it too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/248224
<mzanetti> IMO this one would be nicer as a timer in unity
<mzanetti> only problem is: I haven't understood why this is happening
<dandrader> mzanetti, this explains why I don't get this issue when playing with "make tryShell"
<dandrader> or when running the qml tests
<mzanetti> yeah... this was driving me nuts too a while back
<dandrader> mzanetti, this is blocking the manual testing of my "app lifecycle logic in  unity8" work. I will have to add the TImer workaround to its branch...
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> I still wonder if we shouldn't land that gsettings patch...
<mzanetti> larsu, hey, we're still suffering from this ^^
<mzanetti> wdyt, should/can we land this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/248224
<mzanetti> if so, I'd fix the test that's failing because of the change
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is the editIcon already available on the phone?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's part of the theme, so yeah
<tsdgeos> should be
<pstolowski> ok
<dandrader> MacSlow, wow, so we might finally getting a stable shellRotation AP test!!! what was the fix?
<MacSlow> dandrader, the "granularity" for the faked sensor-events for "right -up" orientation seems to have been too rough
<MacSlow> dandrader, currently at 50 successful runs in a row for "right-up"
 * MacSlow really hopes this is the final issue to solve for that branch!!!
<MacSlow> dandrader, and that in turn caused qtubuntu-senros to sometimes not recognize the orientation change, because there was not enough change in between
<dandrader> mzanetti, the workaround bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/app-state-handling/revision/1771
<mzanetti> yeah... looks similar to what I had
<mzanetti> dandrader, IMO we should rather land the gsettings-qml patch than this.... but good you have a way to be unblocked
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think too, but having the unity8 workaround unblocks me and removed a dependency on a different project
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> pstolowski, tsdgeos: seems we have conflict between silo 7 and 39
<tsdgeos> fight to death, i'm using popcorn!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you mean code confligt?
<mzanetti> I don't think any of the both has higher priority than the other
<mzanetti> let's QA pick one and rebuild the other
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or "conflict because we can't land the same thing twice"?
<mzanetti> yeah... if we'd land both as is, the merge between the two wouldn't be tested
<tsdgeos> which kind of makes sense
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos silo 7 is older ;)
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> wfm
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mhall119> mzanetti: Saviq: what do I need to do to compile and run Unity8 on utopic?
<mzanetti> good question... probably not possible
<mzanetti> mhall119, what's the scope? just want to try trunk?
<mhall119> mzanetti: yes
<Saviq> mhall119, you need to upgrade to vivid ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: anything short of that?
<mhall119> the unity-team PPA doesn't seem to have anything in it anymore
<mzanetti> yeah... you don't want to build all the deps that updated
<Saviq> mhall119, backport all the packages we rely on to utopic
<mzanetti> mhall119, a vmware vivid install would do too
<mhall119> so then, I guess I should update the docs to say devs must be on vivid
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> just vivid-ize yourself and the docs
<mzanetti> mhall119, I would go as far as saying that devs must be on the latest devel
<mzanetti> once wily starts rolling it probably won't compile for long on plain vivid any more
<mhall119> mzanetti: that's going to make casual contribution nearly impossible
<mzanetti> mhall119, so the thing is, there are many libraries outside of unity which just get updates because unity requires them...
<mzanetti> you can either update/backport those libraries or use the latest archive
<mhall119> mzanetti: I know that backporting those into a PPA is extra work for you guys, but it will make it easier for others to get involved and contribute
<mzanetti> I'll think about how much it would be... Can't promise anything though.
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> it's a tradeoff, I know, and if it's not worth it then that's fair
<dupingping> Look http://vimeo.com/126505316
<mzanetti> mhall119, it would require backporting mir and it's dependencies too... at which point you'd have like half of the archive in that ppa...
<mzanetti> its
<mzanetti> grr
<mhall119> mzanetti: ok, if we can't backport can we get some documentation about how to set it up and run it in a VM? Would the dev have to write the code in the VM or on their host machine? Can we provide regularly updated VM images?
<mhall119> anything to lower than barrier to entry
<mzanetti> mhall119, you just grab the latest image from the official downloads and do-release-upgrade --devel on it
<mzanetti> as of that, just apt-get upgrade to stay up to date
<mzanetti> easiest is probably if you develop in there. but nothing prevents you to open the source from a shared folder on the host system and edit away there
<mhall119> mzanetti: we're still talking 30-60 minutes of work before somebody can even start poking around in the code :(
<mzanetti> mhall119, well, you can always build the revision that is released on your system
<mhall119> mzanetti: but that wouldn't help someone wanting to contribute new features or fixes
<mzanetti> but how would someone contribute new things if he doesn't want to run the new things?
<mhall119> I want to encourage community contributes to get involved in Unity8 development
<mhall119> mzanetti: they want to run the new Unity 8, probably in a window under Unity 7, they don't care about the rest of the OS
<mzanetti> this is quite a core piece of the software stack we're talking about... it's not an app, it's the thing where apps run inside of
<mhall119> mzanetti: again, I'm not saying you have to backport, I'm just looking for ways to make it easier to get started contributing
<mzanetti> I think we do publish nightly images, don't we?
<mhall119> any additional steps, no matter how logical and necessary they are, are still going to deter some folks
<mhall119> mzanetti: of the base distro yes, not something that already has the developer tools and all
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/detach-state-from-focus/+merge/258648
<mzanetti> mhall119, from the core distro, an apt-get build-dep unity8 should work
<greyback> dandrader: 894 lines, wow :)
<dandrader> greyback, mostly because of the test I think
<greyback> dandrader: yeah it's not as bad as I expected
<dandrader> mzanetti, the number of approved branches is getting unwieldy
<mzanetti> I know...
<mzanetti> dandrader, we have 2 silos waiting for QA testing
<dandrader> mzanetti, any news no wily repos?
<dandrader> s/no/on
<mzanetti> dandrader, no... but I expect to release next week to wily
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-09
<m000gle> I've been experiencing performance issues with Ubuntu's Unity desktop environment, despite having a plenty powerful machine.  Could someone help determine whether this is normal, and/or troubleshoot?
<m000gle> [Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit, i7-2700k CPU, 16GB DDR3, Dual GeForce GTX 760 /w nvidia-346 proprietary drivers]
<m000gle> When changing focus from one window to another there is a split second, but very noticeable, lag between the mouse click and the focus changing.
<m000gle> This appears to only affect changing focus between regular windows, and does NOT affect changing focus between two maximized windows (eg. one on each of the two monitors).
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-09
<Mirv> mzanetti: do you think there'll be time to debug bug #1565763 anytime soon? I know greyback started on it briefly. it'd be nice for staring other apps than from the launcher, and of course in general it's one of the two main problems I can see with Qt 5.6 still (other one being camera broken, which I've been unable to solve so far)
<ubot5> bug 1565763 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 scopes squeezed on Qt 5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565763
 * greyback thought we had squashed that one
<Mirv> the vivid Qt 5.6 silo is functional at the moment, so it's easy to switch/test
<greyback> oh, 5.6
<mzanetti> Mirv, oh, ok. didn't have it on my list. I can look at it, yes
<greyback> mzanetti: I can take it on if you'd like. Landing qt5.6 sooner would make my dpr work easier
<mzanetti> Mirv, about the other, with the stale lock files... I've installed that on my phone, but it's hard to tell if it fixes things or not... I haven't had a reliable way to reproduce the issue
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback, ok, sure
<Mirv> mzanetti: and ok... I guess it's too late for OTA-11 anyway now that final freeze is here
<mhall119> bregma: Saviq: Trying to run GTG (python+gtk app) in Unity 8 session I get the following error: SError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/mhall/.config/gtg/'
<mhall119> is that something I can fix without patching the GTG code?
<mhall119> using a libertine container for this, of course
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ↑
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Could you give me the output of "ls -ls ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/${container_id}"
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: I'm not sure what your container_id is, but if you used the default, it would be xenial.
<davidcalle> mhall119: wat are you using to test unity8, which package? Intel graphics?
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16318761/
<mhall119> davidcalle: unity8-desktop-session-mir, on xenial with stable-phone-overlay PPA (and Silo 53 currently) on intel graphics
<davidcalle> mhall119: ty
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Hmm, that is problem.  You are hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine/+bug/1570961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1570961 in libertine (Ubuntu) "[lxc] Some directories in the user's mapped home has user 100000/100000 as the owner" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: sure enough, can I just chown them to mhall:mhall?
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Yep.
<mhall119> -R or no?
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Yeah, do the parent of that directory (the conainer_id one) and use -R.
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: that worked
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: I guess I need to prioritize that bug higher as this will affect pretty much everyone.
<mhall119> only GTG really needs multi-window, it's pretty useless without it :(
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Can't help you there:-(
<mhall119> also, still not seeing libertine app icons in the Launcher
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Re: icons in the Launcher, that just landed in the xenial overlay.
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: thanks, will have to update and restart later
<mhall119> kgunn: Saviq: is there any way to take a screenshot of just one window in Unity8? alt+printscreen doesn't work
<Saviq> mhall119, not atm, no
<mhall119> ok, is that planned or should I file a bug for it?
<Saviq> mhall119, just added https://trello.com/c/EoUv4j6R/313-additional-screenshotting-options - do you know if there's a description somewhere of what shortcuts should do what?
<mhall119> Saviq: no, but I can probably find them
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: GTG, which worked once, now doesn't work again with a different error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16320540/
<Saviq> mhall119, meh, probably easiest to just try them out :)
<mhall119> Saviq: all I ever used was normal printscreen and alt+printscreen
<Saviq> mhall119, ctrl makes it go to clipboard, shift lets you choose an area
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Umm, I have never seen that issue.  Is /etc/sudoers owned by your user?
<Saviq> mhall119, hah, bug in u7 - if you release Alt quickly it will shoot the hud ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: ah, you know more then me then :)
<mhall119> Saviq: lots of bugs in unity7 if you do things too quickly
<mhall119> the worst is super+#, which will sometimes open the dash if you don't do it right
<Saviq> wonder if we can avoid them in u8
<mhall119> well I haven't triggered that specific one in U8 yet
<mhall119> in fact, keyboard navigation in U8 seems all around much smoother, faster and more reliable
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Did you figure out the sudoers issue?
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: not yet
<mhall119> /etc/sudoers is owned by root, so I'm guessing it's the libertine container wrapping it or something
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: I really have no idea then.  All you chown'd was ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/xenial, right?
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Kind of sounds like the LXC's rootfs is chown'd to your user as well.
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: You can also check ~/.cache/libertine-container/xenail/roots/ and work your way from there.  UID 100000 on the host maps to UID 0 in the LXC.
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: ah, yeah, when I chown'd earlier I set all of the rootfs to mhall:mhall
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Yeah, that's the problem then.  You'll probably need to start over now.
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: All you need to chown is the user-data directory.
<dandrader> greyback__, did you ever get this error when trying to run the latest qtmir+unity8 on a desktop? "android_dlopen called but not implemented!"
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Install silo 31.  It's caused by libhybris in the overlay.
<greyback__> dandrader: not I, but I did hear of the mir team complaining of that
<dandrader> ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: But the root of it is that U8 really shouldn't be touching Lights on the desktop.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-10
<Saviq> pstolowski, bug #1154207 :P
<ubot5> bug 1154207 in upstart "console log should have an option to add timestamps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154207
<pstolowski> Saviq, uhm.. seeing that you commented on it on 2013-11-14 makes me sad
<Saviq> pstolowski, I suppose it should be possible for us to override the logger to include timestamps or something - but I *really* feel this should be upstart's job... suppose journalctl would give us that
<pstolowski> Saviq, is it realistic to expect any upstart development?
<Saviq> pstolowski, no
<Saviq> especially since the bug was not received kindly I'd say
<pstolowski> i think there was a session on UOS about fully replacing upstart
<pstolowski> (long-term)
<pstolowski> Saviq, i'd prefer an imperfect solution right now than a perfect one in 1 year from now
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, I know
 * greyback reboots to try fix microphone
<greyback> curses, powertop autotune on startup screws up my mic
<greyback> or more correctly, enaling power management for my intel sound card breaks my mic
<mhall119> willcooke: Saviq: ChrisTownsend: bregma: FYI, I wrote down all my workarounds for using Unity 8 on my laptop: http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<ChrisTownsend> mhall119: Very cool, thanks for that.
<Saviq> mhall119, one correction: yakkety isn't a good target for this, we're not releasing into it atm, just to overlay for both vivid and xenial
<Saviq> mhall119, also, the hybris silo is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/31
<Saviq> not 53 (I believe Simon moved it over)
<bregma> URL bookmarked for reference
<greyback> ditto
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks, I'll make those updates
<bregma> heh, we often play ci-train whack-a-mole with silos, which is one reason we avoid making them public (the other is that the software in them has not yet passed testing, pretty much by definition)
<willcooke> nice one, thanks mhall119 - are there any bugs to go with it already?
<mhall119> I filed some against webbrowser-app already, but there are more I need to file
<drench> unity always crashed
<Saviq> ohkay
<ltinkl> I think he crashed
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-11
<Tribaal> Hi all! I'm trying to giv unity8 a run (following mhall 's blog post), but I am running into unforseeen problems
<Tribaal> spceifically, I'm trying to run "citrain host-upgrade 031", but that fails with "usr/bin/citrain: 45: .: Can't open /usr/share/phabletutils/shell-adb-common.sh"
<Tribaal> (I installed citrain with the phablet-tools-citrain package)
<Tribaal> Sorry, I'm referring to http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/correct_web_dep/+merge/294328 right or am i doing it the wrong way?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: correct
<ShR3K> Hi there ! For a personnal project I need to disable edge swipe gesture in my BQ M10 tablet in unity. I looking in source code how to do it but not successfuly
<zzarr> hello! I found a very interesting post from Michael Hall http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<tsdgeos> ShR3K: disabling the edge swipe makes the thing basically unusable, no?
<ShR3K> tsdgeos: Yes but it's for a kiosk application.
<ShR3K> tsdgeos: I want to force user to stay in browser application
<tsdgeos> ShR3K: i see. it should be relatively easy to remove the edge gestures, but if you're going to use this in a production environment probably it's better to get in contact with someone from our commercial side and you'll probably get a more tailored down mir-display-server than unity8 that should work
<davidcalle> Any idea how to change the resolution of unity8 on the desktop, I know where to find the conf file on the phone, but no such thing here.
<ShR3K> tsdgeo: For test, have you an idea where I can easly disable edge gesture in unity8 ?
<ShR3K> tsdgeos: And where can I find commercial contact for this kind of request ?
<tsdgeos> ShR3K: http://www.canonical.com/partners/contact-us is the way to contact the commercial side of the business as far as i know
<ShR3K> tsdgeos: and any idea to quickly disable edge gesture in source code ?
<tsdgeos> ShR3K: look for DirectionalDragArea and disable them
<ShR3K> tsdgeos: Thanks a lot !
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: more renaming https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/correct_web_dep/+merge/294328
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> the toolkit one is a bit weird
<tsdgeos> since it's not a 1 to 1 mapping
<tsdgeos> but i chekced and we don't import the ohter ones
<tsdgeos> so i think the replacement is enough
<tsdgeos> cimi: did you see my comment https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-rating-input-tweaks/+merge/287065 ?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: did you see my comment https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/mmbCycleWindows/+merge/292441 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yeah I did, sry, didn't get to it yet
<tsdgeos> ok, no worries
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes I was looking at which one to use though
<cimi> tsdgeos, because sometimes we dont have the text area, so maybe I need to use it with an if
<mhall119> ShR3K: as tsdgeos has mentioned, there's no point in having Unity8 without edge gestures. For a kiosk product, you should try something more like this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/
<ShR3K> mhall119: I was on your blog this morning trying to adapt your how to to unity8
<ShR3K> mhall119: About snappy, I was looking it but actualy I've a BQ M10 HD Ubuntu Edition and I'm still searching how to install snappy on it
<cimi> tsdgeos, also I see another problem, because I was asked to add an animation and that doesn't play well with makeSureVisible - I might have to delay that after the animation :/
<mhall119> ShR3K: ah, ok
<Tribaal> mhall119: I'm following your blog post about dogfooding u8 - but running citrain yields "/usr/bin/citrain: 45: .: Can't open /usr/share/phabletutils/shell-adb-common.sh"
<Tribaal> mhall119: ah, you need to add "phablet-tools" to the apt line for it to work: "sudo apt-get install phablet-tools phablet-tools-citrain"
<Saviq> Tribaal, sorry about that - bug #1388114
<ubot5> bug 1388114 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-tools-citrain needs to depend on phablet-tools" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388114
<Tribaal> Saviq: no worries - I was just indirectly suggesting that mhall119 update his blog post in the mean time :)
<mhall119> Tribaal: thanks, I've updated it
<Tribaal> Saviq: any idea why this would happen when installing click packages? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16359446/
<Tribaal> I suspect anothe rmissing package to install
<Tribaal> (I'm running this from unity7)
<Saviq> Tribaal, you're missing the .click file
<Saviq> mhall119, you might wanna explain how you got the .clicks, too ↑
<Tribaal> +10
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> With a terminal and a webbrowser + lxd I *might* be able to use unity8 for a full day of work
<mhall119> Saviq: I don't, because nobody else can do it that way
<mhall119> Saviq: without the store scope, I had to use the reviewer admin interface in myapps to download them
<Saviq> mhall119, well, the store scope is there, you just need to install unity-scope-click (but then you still need to find the clicks in ubuntu-download-manager's .local/share dir and install them manually for now)
<mhall119> Saviq: ok, I've uploaded the two .clicks to http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/dogfooding-unity8/ and added a link to that in the post
<mhall119> Tribaal: ^^
<Tribaal> mhall119: thanks. That means people can actually try now then I guess :)
<mhall119> Tribaal: yeah, but we really need to get the store working
<Tribaal> looking forward to trying for real now :)
<Tribaal> I guess getting the browser and a terminal in the default install (if there is such a thing) might be a good idea. With these two early adopters can help themselves without having to switch sessions all the time
<Saviq> Tribaal, mhall119, if you install unity-scope-click (assuming you don't have it already), you'll be able to browse the store as usual - installation will fail, but you will have the appropriate .click file in ~/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager and you can "click install" from there
<mhall119> Saviq: I can browse the store, but I can't get to the downloading part because I can't get through authentication
<Saviq> mhall119, oh right you have that issue, have you talked to mardy about that? I don't think that's known
<mhall119> not yet, I tried to find where in the code it might be from but was unsuccessful
<mhall119> mardy: when I try to download clicks from the store on Unity 8 on my laptop, after the Ubuntu One login steps I get a dialog that says something like "Web Authentication for" and asks for a username and password
 * mardy thinks
<mardy> mhall119: try this: echo "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf
<mardy> mhall119: then try again, and send me the syslog
<mhall119> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16360727/
<mardy> mhall119: ah, that's terrible
<mardy> mhall119: there's a signond backend (which we use on unity7) which uses the gnome-keyring to store the password
<mardy> *passwords
<mardy> mhall119: it seems that in unity8 the gnome-keyring does not get unlocked, that's why we have this problem
<mhall119> ah, so maybe it needs my local credentials?
<mardy> mhall119: do you run unity7 in the same machine?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> it's my normal laptop
<mardy> mhall119: so, a solution could be removing the signon-keyring-expension, but that would mess your unity7 env
<mardy> mhall119: the long term solution is to have the gnome-keyring unlocked when you login into the unity8 session
<mardy> mhall119: care to file a bug?
<mhall119> mardy: sure, against unity8 or unity8-desktop-session?
<mardy> mhall119: not sure, but I'd file it on unity8-desktop-session
<mardy> mhall119: and do you use the same user on unity7 and unity8, or do you have two different ones?
<mhall119> mardy: same
<mhall119> mardy: mardy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1580602
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580602 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not unlocked at start of desktop session" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> mhall119: subscribed, thanks
<mardy> mhall119: I'm not an expert on the gnome-keyring, but I believe that there must be some way to unlock it from the command line
<mhall119> mardy: I tried gnome-keyring-daemon --unlock but that didn't seem to fix it
<mardy> mhall119: there might be something else, can you send me the new logs?
<mhall119> bregma: "If you saw what went in to closed-source sausage you would probably become vegan." lol
<mhall119> that's so true
<bregma> do not google 'hog bung dropper'
<dandrader> ltinkl, any reason why you didn't top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeHotspot/+merge/293629 as well
<dandrader> ?
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah, oversight from me, done :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, I'll review and test  fixPlatformCursorRegistration later today
<dandrader> ltinkl, great, thanks!
<cimi> tsdgeos, I tried makeSureVisible... it foes nothing unless we focus the textArea... shall we automatically focus it?
<tsdgeos> cimi: really?
<tsdgeos> that sounds odd
<tsdgeos> oh
<cimi> tsdgeos, look at the code in qml/Components/oskScroller somethingh
<tsdgeos> it's actually in the code :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: i guess we should focus it yeah, after all it's the next thing you have to do
<tsdgeos> so may has well have the focus, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah kind of
<cimi> tsdgeos, basically focus when we have a rating set but we expect a review
<cimi> let me see if I can
<mzanetti> mterry, you just stole my review! :D
<mterry> mzanetti, hah!
<mterry> sorry  :)
<mzanetti> nw
<mterry> you'll have to get your karma another way
<cimi> tsdgeos, always or just when the text is empty?
<tsdgeos> cimi: don't understand?
<tsdgeos> cimi: the text can only be empty, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you edit the rating after you entered the review, again
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall we refocus?
<tsdgeos> cimi: don't know, no strong opinion, i'd say "no" since maybe what you want to change are the stars and you don't necessarily need to write something since you already wrote something
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah valid point
<tsdgeos> but i can be confinced otherwise
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-rating-input-tweaks/revision/2216
<cimi> tsdgeos, when we rate, the visible turns true, then we focus
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you add a { } or move the && condition up?
<tsdgeos> makes hard to read what you have now
<cimi> tsdgeos, I did it to add the comment :)
<tsdgeos> add the comment in the line above?
<cimi> tsdgeos, but then it wouldn't refer only to widgetData["visible"]
<cimi> anyway ok
<tsdgeos> not if you also move the && to a single line D:
<tsdgeos> or move the && to the line below
<tsdgeos> thing is as it stands now, with "visible", "widgetData" and "focus" all vertically aligned
<tsdgeos> it makes my brain go weird
<cimi> tsdgeos, *uck it! I'll remove the comment :DDD
<tsdgeos> cimi: "we can put these two inside anchors"
<tsdgeos> you mean you awnt
<tsdgeos> anchors {
<tsdgeos> foo
<tsdgeos> bar
<tsdgeos> }
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<tsdgeos> ah the anchors {} already aws there
<cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<cimi> tsdgeos, testing I noticed weird things
<tsdgeos> like?
<cimi> tsdgeos, like when I am fullscreen, the back button is dark and not white
<tsdgeos> i guess i broke it with all the changes you asked about the colors
<tsdgeos> that's what reviews are for :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you comment on it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, also the video seems to be inside a ubuntushape
<cimi> tsdgeos, with black corners of the video player
<tsdgeos> don't remember that either
<cimi> still looking for all issues before commenting, you'll see them tomorrow now is your eod :)
<tsdgeos> again comment on the MR
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-12
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos saw the comments?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes, but the ping is about your bbranc
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'm not sure "if (visible && widgetData["visible"] !== "review")" is right
<tsdgeos> shouldn't it be
<tsdgeos> if (visible && widgetData["visible"] !== "rating")
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> in onVisibleChaged
<cimi> that's why I added the comment in thebeginning :)
<tsdgeos> the comment doens't make it more right :D
<cimi> if widgetData["visible"] == "rating" it wont be visible
<tsdgeos> then why do we have the extra && at all?
<cimi> so if is visible, we know widgetData["visible"] !== "rating"
<cimi> if it turned visible (and was not) from changing rating it must be because  widgetData["visible"] is either undefined or both
<tsdgeos> so you don't want to give it focus
<tsdgeos> when it's review
<tsdgeos> and gains visibility
<tsdgeos> i guess it makes sense
<tsdgeos> since it is "on startup"
<tsdgeos> and it'd be weird
<cimi> yeah I wanted to add a comment
<cimi> my comment was probably not helping much in understanding :)
<tsdgeos> not really D:
<tsdgeos> but ok, i understand now
<mhall119> bregma: is there any way to make a Libertine container that's actually just my normal filesystem? So I can run apps I already have installed, and they can use the data they've already saved under ~/.config/ and such?
<mhall119> with like, loop mounting and an overlayfs?
<bregma> mhall119, then it wouldn't be a container, would it?
<mhall119> nope, but I'm not running on a snappy-managed system so I don't have confinement anyway
<mhall119> I'm just wondering what the upgrade path is for desktop users when they make the jump to Unity 8
<bregma> mhall119, you can hand-craft a application to use XMir on your traditional filesystem under Unity 8, but we don't provide any automatic way to suport that, becuase it's not something we want to support
<bregma> all you need to do is whip up a shell script that starts XMir and your application, and create a matching desktop file for it
<mterry> If people are looking for reviews to do, I have a trivial one and an also easy one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/less-ubuntucolors/+merge/294514 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-fixups/+merge/293262
<mterry> Though maybe it doesn't matter, since they won't land for a while, given our silos  :)
<mhall119> bregma: any info on how to hand-craft such an application launcher?
<Saviq> mterry, would you please recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-049/excuses.html thanks
<mterry> Saviq, I assume you no longer need that recycled?
<mterry> (sorry for absence, crazy day)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-13
<ShR3K> Hi there ! Is there a possibility to adapt this tuto https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ShR3K> I have problem with cmake while building
<cimi> ShR3K you have overlay ppa?
<cimi> ShR3K https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
 * cimi lunch soon
<cimi> ShR3K solved?
<ShR3K> cimi : Yes! Thanks a lot. I thought it was only for 15.04 version
<ShR3K> When I run run.sh I have the window displaying but how can I do to have left and right swipe gesture ?
<Saviq> ShR3K, by default just grabbing with your mouse close to the edges should work
<ShR3K> I don't manage to have left swipe
<cimi> ShR3K, you have the indicators or that's just the dash?
<ShR3K> cimi, I have indicators. I can swipe from top and switch app with right swiper
<cimi> mzanetti, ^^
<cimi> launcher hiding
<fabrizio_> Hi, I tried to test unity8 as describe in Michael Hall's post "dogfooding unity8", works fine up to the point where I tried to install file manager and terminal using click, I'm getting errors like: "** (process:3874): CRITICAL **: manifest_version: assertion '*manifest != NULL' failed". Has anyone seen this?
<bregma> fabrizio_, are you installing the clicks from the command line?
<fabrizio_> yes
<fabrizio_> in unity7
<bschaefer> Saviq, hey if youre still around
<bschaefer> playing around with ... unity8 + an xmir surface
<bschaefer> unity8 tells it when it loses focus and everything?
<bschaefer> (the osk maliit doesnt seem to pick up that it lost focus on the xmir surfaces only)
<bschaefer> so im just assuming its xmir fault, but wanted to double if you knew but some random change :)
<bschaefer> chance*
<Saviq> bschaefer, it should, yes - we don't care if it's a XMir surface or other
<Saviq> bschaefer, and with Qt apps the OSK does go away when they lose focus, so...
<bschaefer> Saviq, yup so all fingers pointer at xmir not handling w/e unity8 tells it
<bschaefer> surface wise...
 * bschaefer has to dig around there
<bschaefer> Saviq, the xmir surface should still be wrapped in a qt window IIRC?
<Saviq> bschaefer, why?
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> that doesnt really make a difference
<bschaefer> i see the window go down the stack
<Saviq> nope, and doesn't even make sense ;D
<bschaefer> :)
 * bschaefer is good at that
<bschaefer> thanks! Thats pretty much all i needed to know :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, you have your SDL magic thingies, you can check that they lose focus ;)
<Saviq> and they're not wrapped in qt window
<bschaefer> o true
<bschaefer> but maliit doesnt work for x11 apps :)
<bschaefer> by default
<bschaefer> but..
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> does a qt input context get generated for an sdl2 window... i would think not (its not x11 soo cant use the xim project)
<Saviq> maliit doesn't work for non-Qt apps, because Qt apps ask for it directly over DBus
 * bschaefer has to test
<bschaefer> Saviq, it'll work for gtk/qt apps
<bschaefer> the client creates a plugin input context
<bschaefer> that talks over dbus
<Saviq> bschaefer, sure, because both qt and gtk have maliit support
<bschaefer> yup
<bschaefer> annnd since mir doesnt have an API it wont work :)
<bschaefer> an InputContext API
<bschaefer> Saviq, starting to consider writing something where we can turn maliit keys into just evdev events somehow
<bschaefer> if no backend is found... (super backup since that'll break on a few levels)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah a short thing would have to mean that XMir somehow knows how to talk to maliit and forwards keys as normal input into X11
 * bschaefer goes back to figuring out the focus issue :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, well actually theres an XIM maliit
<bschaefer> server
<bschaefer> which i can run on the lxc container
<bschaefer> for non qt/gtk apps
<bschaefer> but outside of lxc
<bschaefer> xapps are screwed :)
<bschaefer> such as sdl2/sdl1.2/glfw3
<bschaefer> which are all really
<bschaefer> pretty much anyone who talks to mir directly and skips the platform
<Saviq> yups, until we have MIM
<bschaefer> :)
 * bschaefer ducks out of the way
<zzarr> hello! I can't install containers in libertine
<zzarr> opps, wrong button
<bregma> zzarr, you mean you can't install apps in a libertine container?
<zzarr> no, the container it self
<bregma> ah, you're having problems creating a container
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> I have version 1.0.2
<bregma> unfortunately the expert on that isn't around
<zzarr> is there a newer?
<bregma> what are you using to create the container?  What device?
<zzarr> oh, a laptop computer
<bregma> ah, so Unity 8 on Ubuntu 16.04
<bregma> or, Unity 7 I suppose
<zzarr> exactly right
<bregma> and the command line?
<zzarr> I don't understand the question
<bregma> zzarr, you're using the libertine command-line tools to create the container?
<zzarr> ohh, no the gui
<zzarr> what is the command line to create a container?
<bregma> the GUI currenty has a work in progress to add better error reporting...
<zzarr> I see
<bregma> the CLI is this: libertine-container-manager create --id mycontainer --name "My Container"
<bregma> there is a --help option as well
<bregma> you get to see more error messages that way
<zzarr> thanks, I will try that
<zzarr> I tried to run lxc-attach, but get the response "You lack access to /home/zzarr/.local/share/lxc"
<bregma> zzarr, lsc-attach will not work without other magic arguments, try libertine-container-manager --exec --id mycontainer --command /bin/sh
<bregma> but then again, you're better off just installing a terminal app and using that, if you ask me
<bregma> oh bother, it's " libertine-container-manager exec --id mycontainer --command /bin/sh"
<bregma> no -- on the exec
<zzarr> I solved the problem by installing a ppa
<zzarr> I was able to create a container now
<bregma> sweet
<bregma> enjoy
<zzarr> thanks bregma for your help/time
<bregma> (the steam client installs and runs under Unity 8, but has window-management related issues that are being worked on)
<zzarr> do you mean that it installes and runs in a container or directly on mir?
<bregma> in a container
<bregma> the Steam client uses a lot of X11 features
<bregma> so do a lot of games
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> I have xorg/Unity7 as well, is it possible to link the already installed applications to the container?
<bregma> zzarr, unfortunately, not really
<bregma> it's designed to isolate apps from the system
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> is there a way to list packages so that I can install them in the container?
<zzarr> (just names, not anything else)
<zzarr> bregma do you know if the performance is good in a container? (3D acceleration)
<zzarr> I have to reboot
<zzarr> bregma, now I have the problem that applications don't start
<zzarr> (x-apps)
<zzarr> bregma, if you answered I couldn't see it, I tested the app Ubuntu Keyboard and the display turned black
<zzarr> I have to sleep now, it's late here
<zzarr> by
<zzarr> bye*
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-14
<zzarr> hello! I can't get X-apps to launch in a libertine container
<zzarr> I can't get X-apps to start in a libertine container, what should I look for? (where do I find the logs)
<zzarr> running "libertine-container-manager exec -i xenial -c /bin/bash" (xenial do exist) I get "Container failed to start"
<vitimiti> Hi. I'm trying to test Unity 8 on the desktop, but the tutorial prompts and it wants me to do a long swipe. Because it's the desktop, I can't do any long swipes and it won't let me use the desktop until I do that. Is there a way to force the tutorial as complete through terminal so that I can directly jump into using it?
<DanChapman> vitimiti, you can disable it with via dbus http://paste.ubuntu.com/16406808/
<vitimiti> Thanks
<zzarr> Hello DanChapman!
<zzarr> I have Unity8 on my desktop (laptop), but I can't find Dekko
<vitimiti> I'll be back later
<DanChapman> hey zzarr, that's probably because the store version is only built for armhf
<zzarr> I suspected that, is it possible to download a x86_64 version?
<DanChapman> zzarr, if your happy to try an untested click then there's this https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0BwhxYaiA7z1qY2Jtd2E1Y3daSGs&export=download but i haven't verified it works or anything :-)
<zzarr> I am happy about it :)
<zzarr> do you have any idea how to get a libertine container to work?
<DanChapman> nope not tried libertine yet.
<zzarr> okey
<vitimiti> DanChapman, I'm afraid it didn't work
<DanChapman> zzarr, you might find https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit useful
<DanChapman> vitimiti, ah i think it should have been boolean:false
<vitimiti> I see, let me try that one now
<zzarr> Thanks DanChapman
<vitimiti> DanChapman, what's it mean the reply is still "boolean true"?
<vitimiti> Well, I'll try it, anyway
<zzarr> Dan how do I install dekko?
<zzarr> Dan, it seams the guide you sent me is specifically for the M10 tablet
<DanChapman> zzarr, pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted dekko.click
<zzarr> thanks
<DanChapman> zzarr, well libertine is still going to work the same wherever it's installed. Yes that guide has m10 specific parts but the libertine stuff should still apply
<vitimiti> Didn't work ;_;
<DanChapman> vitimiti, I have no idea then. That call is what phablet-tools does over adb http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-config#L244
<vitimiti> I see
<zzarr> Dan, Dekko is such a nice mail reader
<zzarr> I removed the container, ran dpkg-reconfigure on libertine, libertine-tools and libertine-scope
<zzarr> then I installed a container via gui, now it works
<zzarr> besides I can't access the home folder
<zzarr> hello! from xchat in libertine :-D
<zzarr> is there a way to get OpenGL to work in libertine?
<zzarr> I can see with glxinfo | grep direct that it say that it have direct rendering, but games don't agree
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-15
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'm facing the same Ubuntu Store issue that you are in Unity 8 (I'm trying it out myself)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I just can't get it to download
<tsimonq2> mhall119: what did you do to download the click package manually?
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I have a problem starting my libertine container, I have the trace here http://pastebin.com/a72gQhcX
<zzarr> the line the error occurs at is "session_socket_path = set_dbus_session_socket_path()" (libertine-launch:77)
<Guest37906> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu 16.10 and Unity 8 have Mycroft Integration ?
<bregma> zzarr, if you're trying to start an X app in a libertine container from the command line under Unity 8 you're going to be disappointed because there's no X server in Unity 8 -- that's what that error message is telling you
<bregma> zzarr, if you're on the desktop, you will need to upgrade from the stable-phone-overlay to get the latest Unity 8 packages and install and used the libertine scope to launch the application, or else create a custom .desktop file and use ubuntu-app-launch to launch from the command line
<mhall119> tsimonq2: there's a link on my blog to download a few clicks from my people.ubuntu.com folder
<zzarr> bregma, stable-phone-overlay?
<zzarr> is there a ppa for that?
<zzarr> I have the ppa for libertine-team's ppa, should I remove that?
<bregma> zzarr, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<bregma> zzarr, I would not recommend using the libertine-team PPA, it's not officially released, it may not be complete, and it's not supported
<bregma> zzarr, don't worry about the name of the stable-phone-overlay if you're using Ubuntu 16.04 on the desktop, even though it has the work 'phone' in its name
<bregma> *word, not work
<bregma> things in the stable-phone-overlay PPA also land in Yakkety Yak, and in Ubuntu Touch, and most of the Unity 8 related stuff is destined to be SRU'd into Ubuntu 16.04 from time to time
<zzarr> SRU?
<zzarr> I installed the stable-phone-overlay ppa and ran apt update and apt dist-upgrade, but it didn't upgrade any packages
<zzarr> (I removed the libertine-team ppa first)
<mhall119> zzarr: "SRU" is a Stable Release Update, it means an update that goes into the main or universe archive of a released version of Ubuntu
<zzarr> thanks Michael :-)
<zzarr> I'm Rasmus Jonsson (the one who wrote on G+)
<mhall119> hello Rasmus :)
<zzarr> is it possible to get a 3D accelerated java to work in libertine?
<mhall119> bregma: does XMir support 3d acceleration?
<bregma> zzarr, mhall119, yes in theory since the /dev/dri and friends are all available (at least on desktop) but I do believe there are some missing puzzle pieces in XMir that need to fall in place before it can be used properly
<zzarr> I tried "glxinfo | grep direct" it says it's accelerated, but launching an application that requires opengl fails
<bregma> I'm not familiar wit hthe details at that level, but I understand it's not a technical limitation so much as we just haven't fund the time to work on that aspect yet
<zzarr> bregma, I see, that explains it
<zzarr> any Idea when "alt-gr" will work?
<zzarr> I live in Sweden and have a swedish layout on my keyboard
<bregma> zzarr, I think that has been fixed in the version of Mir that's in the stable-phone-overlay, but it might be in the next version (which is delayed by the OTA-11 Touch release)
<zzarr> so characters like @ and | requires me to change layout to US
<bregma> we have a number of German developers who are also affected, so that particular bug has had attention
<zzarr> okey, but that's just around the corner right?
<zzarr> nice
<zzarr> I know this question might be like asking "how long is a rope", but when do you think opengl will work properly in XMir?
<bregma> zzarr, I really don't know, but getting games to work in libertine is actually a high priority for Yakketty so it's likely before the 16.10 release
<zzarr> nice
<bregma> we've demoed WebGL on Firefox running in Libertine, so any problem is likely somewhere in Mesa and has to do with getting a working OpenGL graphics context through a code path that expects a certain x.org DDX behaviour, but I'm not an expert at that level of the technology
<zzarr> I don't even know what that means
 * bregma waves his hands in the air
<bregma> it's all very complex
<zzarr> right now I can't evenlaunch any XMir/libertine app
<zzarr> that I do know >/(
<zzarr> not thinking... US layout not SE
<zzarr> :-) was it supposed to be
<zzarr> the file manager don't work ether (the one in Unity 8)
<bregma> if you install Firefox in a libertine container and use it to go to http://webglsamples.org/aquarium/aquarium.html you should see hardware-accelerated OpenGL running
<zzarr> okey, but right now I only get a black window
<zzarr> if I try to install a package in the libertine container it failes as well
<zzarr> it stopped working after a reboot
<zzarr> it feels like a service is not running or some environment variable is not set or not set correct
<bregma> zzarr, check the log files in ~/.cache/upstart, it sounds like something odd going on
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> (EE)
<zzarr> that is what gimp says
<zzarr> application-legacy-puritine_gimp_0.0-<timestamp>.log
<tsimonq2> mhall119: but I can't download more than those, for example, I would like the Google Hangups and Gmail apps, but I can
<tsimonq2> *can't get those
<tsimonq2> mhall119: and yes, I installed all of those click packages you listed :)
<mhall119> tsimonq2: does the store work for you?
<mhall119> tsimonq2: btw, I'm at a conference this week, so expect long delays from me :)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: no, I get a dowmload error
<tsimonq2> *download
<tsimonq2> mhall119: it's bug 1371820
<ubot5> bug 1371820 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Store Download Error, install failed." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371820
<tsimonq2> mhall119: you mentioned something in your blog post but you weren't specific
<tsimonq2> mhall119: but as a workaround, how do I manually download click packages?
<mhall119> tsimonq2: there really isn't a way to do that
<mhall119> tsimonq2: do you have packagekit-plugin-click installed?
<OerHeks> mhall119, no download with "manage version" on myapps.developer.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> OerHeks: only for your own packages
<OerHeks> mhall119, oh oke, thanks.
<OerHeks> i was just wondering..
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-08
<Blu2> #fuchsia
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-10
 * unityeightuser known as sebsebseb otherwise
<unityeightuser> anyway such a shame really the drop of Unity 8,  ok two coming forks apparnatly  coming but uh.   this 17.04 unity 8 preview  is also rather useable with the correct programs
<unityeightuser> and is it running the standard programs up using xmir?
